# Warum diese Massen füttern



## Marcus_mck (25. Juni 2012)

Servus Comunity,

ich war am Wochendende mit Freunden beim Fischen an einem 50 Ha See.
Ich hatte mein Tackle grade aufgebaut als ein sogenannter Carphunter auftauchte und mich anbrüllte ich solle sofort seinen angefütterten Platz verlassen. Was ich aufgrund der Lautstärke und der Art und Weise wie er mich ansprach ... Natürlich nicht machte.

Er meinte er hätte diesen Platz seit 2 Wochen unter Futter und schon 10 kg dort versenkt.

Und hier entsteht mein Problem. Warum haue ich Kg weise Futter in ein Gewässer ?? nur das ich bessser fange ? Grösser fange ??
Es kommen immer so ausreden wie :
- Ich fische net so oft, da will ich wenigstens was fangen.
- Ich will nur Große Karpfen , die fängt man nur so (ehrlich schon gehört)
- Kümmere dich um deinen Sch..... du Ar.......... (auch schon gehört)

Ich meine nicht nur das man die Wasserqualität damit negativ beeinflusst, sondern auch das man damit alle anderen die nicht füttern schlechter stellt da man die Fische ja an seinem "Spot" hat. Man sollte bei sowas daran denken wenn ich schon 10 kg Futter reinhaue, wieviel andere machen das auch ?????
Also quasi Kiloweise Futter um einen oder 2 Abende erfolgreich zu sein.
An die Mengen von Kohle die man da verpulvert will ich gar nicht denken.
Selbst die die ihr Futter selber herstellen investieren unmengen an Zeit und wenn auch net soviel, Kohle.

Ich wenn zum Karpfenangeln gehe, füttere ich gar nicht.
Warum auch wenn irgendwas meinen Mais oder Boili will dann beisst er auch so und wenn nicht habe ich den falschen spot befischt mein Problem. Ich suche und versuche ein faires fischen zu betreiben !

Durch dieses teils derb übertriebene Füttern, sind in unserer Gegend bereits in den vergangenen Jahren Gewässer im Sommer umgekippt, die dieses Problem, Jahre in denen Füttern verboten war , nicht hatten.

Just my 2 cent


----------



## cyberpeter (25. Juni 2012)

*AW: Warum diese Massen füttern*

Auf das "wer was zum wem gesagt hat und warum" möchte ich nicht eingehen ...

Was die 10kg in zwei Wochen an einem 50 ha See angeht - hast Du da eine Null vergessen ;+

Wenn der gute Mann da täglich gefüttert hat reden wir über eine Futtermenge von ca. 700g pro Tag - das "vernichtet" eine Gruppe Satzkarpfen oder Brassen innerhalb von einer halben Stunde oder gar noch weniger - das wird das Gewässer sicher nicht schädigen. 

Ob es jetzt unbedingt nötig ist um dort erfolgreich zu Angeln kommt auf das Gewässer und den Platz drauf an - schaden wird es, wenn man es vernünftig einsetzt, beim Fangerfolg auf jeden Fall nicht ....

Das Gewässer wegen zuviel Füttern umkippen sind zu 99,9 % "Märchen". Um ein Gewässer wirklich zum Umkippen zu bringen müßte man, abhängig davon wie groß und nährstoffreich es ist, Tonnen an Futter reinkippen. Dazu gibt es auch einige "wissenschaftliche" Studien. Wenn Gewässer umkippen hat das viele Gründe an denen wir Menschen meist nicht ganz schuldlos sind, aber 10 kg Futter sind nur für ein Aquarium ein Problem ....


Gruß Peter


----------



## Denni_Lo (25. Juni 2012)

*AW: Warum diese Massen füttern*



Marcus_mck schrieb:


> Servus Comunity,
> 
> ich war am Wochendende mit Freunden beim Fischen an einem 50 Ha See.
> Ich hatte mein Tackle grade aufgebaut als ein sogenannter *Carphunter* auftauchte und mich anbrüllte ich solle sofort seinen angefütterten Platz verlassen. Was ich aufgrund der Lautstärke und der Art und Weise wie er mich ansprach ... Natürlich nicht machte.
> ...


10 kg in 2 Wochen ist nihct viel für einen Platz, für einen Tag hingegen derbst viel.



Marcus_mck schrieb:


> Und hier entsteht mein Problem. Warum haue ich Kg weise Futter in ein Gewässer ?? nur das ich bessser fange ? Grösser fange ??


2 Wochen anfüttern ist eher den Fisch gezielt an den Platz locken, wenn man nicht die Wanderwege kennt geht man den Umweg und zieht sich die Fische auf einen bestimmten Platz zu bestimmter Uhrzeit. Daher ach die Dauer von 2 Wochen.



Marcus_mck schrieb:


> Es kommen immer so ausreden wie :
> - Ich fische net so oft, da will ich wenigstens was fangen.


 meist Kontraproduktiv, außer die Brassendichete ist extremst hoch und man hat es auf die abgesehen, zumal es eher drauf ankommt wo, wie und was ich füttere.



Marcus_mck schrieb:


> - Ich will nur Große Karpfen , die fängt man nur so (ehrlich schon gehört)
> - Kümmere dich um deinen Sch..... du Ar.......... (auch schon gehört)


Klare Argumente von Rhetorischen Preifen die das Angeln nicht verstehen.


----------



## teilzeitgott (25. Juni 2012)

*AW: Warum diese Massen füttern*

das was der kollege gefüttert hat ist nen fliegenscheiss.

was glaubst du was mit 10 kg futter, selbst an einem kleineren see, ne horde brassen oder karpfen macht ?

wenn in dem gewässer graskarpfen sind, da hauen 2-3 stück die 10 kg schneller weg als du " na sowas " sagen kannst.

das sind 700g pro tag wie schon gesagt wurde, das ist nix, gar nix, wo ist dein problem.
und damit nen gewässer umkippt wegen überfütterung müßte man solche unmengen von futter ankippen das man da mit 2000 lkw´s am tag ankommen müßte.



was sollen die gewässer den machen in in der nähe von langschaftlich genutzen gebieten liegen, die gedüngt werden oder anderes, die müßten dann ja auch kaputt gehen, weil, wenn überhaupt, wäre das sicherlich schlimmer.


----------



## Ralle 24 (25. Juni 2012)

*AW: Warum diese Massen füttern*

Jawoll, da simmer wieder. |rolleyes

Also, wer an dieser Diskussion teilnehmen will, der soll das bitte sachlich und ruhig machen. Ansonsten besser die Finger still halten.

Das gilt auch und insbesondere für die übliche, pauschale Verurteilung von Karpfenanglern bei diesem Thema.


----------



## Marcus_mck (25. Juni 2012)

*AW: Warum diese Massen füttern*

wer was zu wem gesagt hat kann ich dir sagen !


Aus der Dunkelheit :"Hey, was soll die ******* ?"
ich : "Servus erstmal, welche ********?"
er: "Schau das du hier weg kommst, hab mir die stelle 2 wochen mit Futter hergerichtet !"
ich : " Gehts auch freundlicher ? Hier steht kein Schild das angefüttert wurde!"
er :"Mir egal, sch.... Gastfischer, schau das du wegkommst.!"

Da hab ich nix mehr geasgt weils mir zu blöde wurde und ich es nicht nötig habe mich beschimpfen zu lassen!#

Und wenn Ihr 10 Kg als wenig empfindet stell ich mir an einem 50 h see grade nur 15 Leute vor die pro Woche füttern, dann kann man sich die Menge hochrechnen.

Mir geht es auch mehr darum zu verstehen warum diese Art der Fischerei betrieben wird ? Das mit  den umgekippten Weihern ist aber leider ne Tatsache.


----------



## Denni_Lo (25. Juni 2012)

*AW: Warum diese Massen füttern*

Warum bindet ein Jäger ein Luder an?


----------



## gründler (25. Juni 2012)

*AW: Warum diese Massen füttern*



Denni_Lo schrieb:


> Warum bindet ein Jäger ein Luder an?


 
#6

Weil manche Jäger es heiß und Bondage mässig gern piiieeep.......mögen.:vik::q


Zum Luderplatz = damit wir da Raubwild dezimieren können.


----------



## Affe (25. Juni 2012)

*AW: Warum diese Massen füttern*

Wenn ich michaufgebaut habe, dann bleib ich auch sitzen, egal wer da kommt, zumal ich doch mehr aufbaue als viele Karpfenangler hier (Ist aber noch nicht passiert bei über 150 Gewässern ist viel Platz da und die wahrscheinlichkeit klein).

Wenn man vorfüttert muss man damit rechnen das sich dort ein anderer hinsetzt, das ist denn einfach pech


Wenn da ein paar Leute sind die 10 Kilo in 2 Wochen anfüttern ist das mit sicherheit kein Problem, auch wenn es mir nicht Wert wäre, ich denke auch wenn man nur wenig anfüttert kann man gut fangen.

Ich tausche mich ab und zu mit einem Karpfenangler aus, er meinte er hätte genauso gut gefangen ohne vorzufüttern.
Da er nicht alleine los geht und seine Kollegen vorfüttern wollen bleibt ihm nichts anderes über als zu füttern.

Wenn ich es hin bekommen geh ich dieses Jahr mal mit zum Karpfenangeln und mach mir selber mal ein Bild davon.


Wenn es nicht zu sehr übertrieben wird mit den füttern,denn lass die doch, es ist ihr Geld wo sie die Wirtschaft ein wenig mit unterstützen


----------



## teilzeitgott (25. Juni 2012)

*AW: Warum diese Massen füttern*

lieber te, schon einmal gesehen welche mengen in wirklich kleinen gewässern in der fischzucht gefüttert werden ?
da kippt auch nichts um.
der ton, wenn es so war dir gegenüber geht natürlich dann nicht, aber wie gesagt, das sind kindermengen, da kann nichts passieren, zb ein graser futtert an einem tag wenn er die möglichkeiten hat sein eigenens körpergewicht, ein rudel brassen hat den fuuetrplatz schneller leer gemacht als alles andere.
und 50 ha sind ja nun auch mal keine wasserpfütze.

nicht böse gemeint , aber beschäftige dich mal mit der biologie von karpfen, die fressen zb recht viel weil das futter, ich möchte mal sagen ein durchlaufender posten ist, die verdauen innerhalb von 2 stunden ihr futter. 

möchte das hier auch nicht zu einer wissenschaft machen, aber selbst wenn da 1000 leute in 2 wochen jeden tag 10kg anfüttern, ist das auch noch nicht ne gefahr für den see.

und es ist doch so, zuviel futter im wasser wird kein richtiger angler machen, wenn die fische fett und satt wären nur durch das futter würden die bisse ausblieben, und das will ja dann wohl auch keiner.

das man durch viel anfutter nur die großen an den platzt bekommt stimmt so auchicht, das wäre nur der fall bei sehr großen boilies oder kartoffeln die von kleineren fischen nicht oder schlecht gefressen werden können, in der regel ist es so das zuerst die kleineren fische am platz sind und nicht die grossen.


----------



## daci7 (25. Juni 2012)

*AW: Warum diese Massen füttern*



teilzeitgott schrieb:


> und damit nen gewässer umkippt wegen überfütterung müßte man solche unmengen von futter ankippen das man da mit 2000 lkw´s am tag ankommen müßte.





cyberpeter schrieb:


> Das Gewässer wegen zuviel Füttern umkippen sind zu 99,9 % "Märchen". Um  ein Gewässer wirklich zum Umkippen zu bringen müßte man, abhängig davon  wie groß und nährstoffreich es ist, Tonnen an Futter reinkippen.




Um mal den von Karpfenanglern so beliebten Prof. Dr. Arlinghaus zu zitieren:



> Anfüttern (nicht nur mit Boilies!) kann zur Eutrophierunginsbesondere von kleineren (<50 ha) nährstoffärmeren und damit klareren Seen beitragen, Effekt stark gewässerabhängig



Zusammengefasst:
- das Pflanzen/Algenwachstum hängt stark vom Phosphorgehalt des Gewässers ab
- Insbesondere Partikel und Pallets können bis zu 1,6% Phosphor enthalten (Trockenmasse)
- 1kg Phosphor kann zu 1t Algen führen, welche wiederum bei der Zersetzung bis zu 140kg reinen Sauerstoff verbrauchen würden
- Der Sättigungswert von Wasser bei 20°C liegt bei ca. 9 mg/l ,was also der Maximalwert im Sommer wäre
- als "fischkritischer" Wert gilt ca. 3mg/l



Ich probier mal eine Milchmädchenrechnung :q

50ha = 500.000m²
500.000m² = 750.000m³ (bei einer durchschnittlichen Tiefe von 1,5m)
750.000m³ = 750.000.000 l

Bei 2 Wochen füttern wie im Beispiel:
100 Angler * 10kg Futter = 1000kg Futtereintrag 
1000 kg Futter = 15kg Phophoreintrag (bei 1,5%)
15kg P = 2100 kg = 2100000000mg Sauerstoffabfall
2100.000.000 mg / 750.000.000 l = 2,8mg/l  durchschnittlicher Sauerstoffabfall ... das wäre EXTREM! Natürlich sind die 1,5% auch hoch gegriffen und gelten zb. nur für bestimmte Pallets usw, aber das Ergebnis finde ich schon erschreckend.

Sooo ... natürlich ist das alles eine seeeeeeehr grobe Rechnung - es fehlt die Puffereigenschaft des Gewässers, welche stark von der Temperatur usw abhängt und noch nen ganzer *rsch von weiteren Angaben 
Ich will damit nur aufzeigen, dass es eben nicht so ganz unbedenktlich ist, viel Futter zu verklappen.

#h


----------



## teilzeitgott (25. Juni 2012)

*AW: Warum diese Massen füttern*

jep, so gerechnet stimmt das natürlich .

aber du sagst es ja selbst, grobe rechnung und da müßte schon vieles passen das da ein schaden passieren kann.

ich denke den geschilderten fall vom te wäre hier wahrscheinlich gar nicht zur sprache gekommen, wenn der kollege nicht so unfreundlich angemacht wurden wäre.

ich kann jedenfalls kein gewässer benennen das du anfüttern wirklich zu schaden gekommen wäre, lasse mich da aber auch eines besseren belehren .

dafür wären dann aber stichhaltige beweise nötig, und nicht der vorstzende unseres vereins hat gesagt........

na ja, 20 leute, wie immer 20 meinungen :q


----------



## Nobbi 78 (25. Juni 2012)

*AW: Warum diese Massen füttern*



teilzeitgott schrieb:


> lieber te, schon einmal gesehen welche mengen in wirklich kleinen gewässern in der fischzucht gefüttert werden ?
> da kippt auch nichts um.
> schonmal gesehen was Fischzuchten z.T. an Wasseraufbereitungsanlagen haben
> der ton, wenn es so war dir gegenüber geht natürlich dann nicht, aber wie gesagt, das sind kindermengen, da kann nichts passieren, zb ein graser futtert an einem tag wenn er die möglichkeiten hat sein eigenens körpergewicht
> ...



Gruss


----------



## teilzeitgott (25. Juni 2012)

*AW: Warum diese Massen füttern*

schimmelde boilieteppiche mag es geben, das will und muss ich nicht schönreden.

fakt ist, es wird viel erzählt und davom stimmt meist nur 1 %

ich sage ja nicht das man ohne ende futter ins wasser bringen soll, aber bei 50 ha geht die welt noch nicht wegen dem bißchen futter unter.

meist geht es eh nur gegen die karpfenangeler, weil die schon mal mehr füttern.

dasaber zb die stipper auch ne menge, wenn nicht sogar viel mehr als die karpfenangler ins wasser bringen wird meist verschwiegen.

wie gesagt, ich finde es nicht richtig unmengen an futter ins wasser zu bringen, aber zeige mir auch einmal nen 50 ha see, an dem dann wirklich 100 karpfenangler, jeden tag anfüttern.

viel heiße luft um nichts, ich denke wenn der kollege hier nicht blöde angemacht wurden wäre, würden wir hier dieses thema gar nicht behandeln.


----------



## Marcus_mck (25. Juni 2012)

*AW: Warum diese Massen füttern*

Naja aber was vorn in den Karpfen rein rollt, kommt hinten als Kot wieder raus das steht ja ausser Frage.
Und das wiederrum ist zusäztliches eingebrachtes Futter,
dass einer Eutrophierung zuträgt.

Ja mir ist die Biologie der Karpfen nicht unbekannt #h:g

Und du magst recht haben, dass ich ohne das unfreundliche zutuen des Kollegen wahrscheinlich nicht so schnell etwas gesagt hätte.

Aber das Thema beschäftigt mich schon sehr lange. Vor allem als einer unserer Jugendlichen mit dem unserem Gewässerwart ne Diskussion angefangen hat, dass man ohne Anfüttern eh fast nie was fangen könne. Begründung sieht man doch bei den Profis auf Youtube auch immer.


----------



## Nobbi 78 (25. Juni 2012)

*AW: Warum diese Massen füttern*



teilzeitgott schrieb:


> schimmelde boilieteppiche mag es geben, das will und muss ich nicht schönreden.
> 
> fakt ist, es wird viel erzählt und davom stimmt meist nur 1 %
> 
> ...



Da gebe ich Dir völlig Recht, ich will hier auch bestimmt keine Karpfenangler,Stipper etc. Aufgrund ihrer Futtergewohnheiten niedermachen.
Ich kenne selbst genug Karpfenangler die sehr gewissenhaft füttern, und das manche Stipper weitaus mehr Futter verklappen ist auch Richtig.
10 kg Futter au einen See mit 50ha Wasserfläche ist nicht viel, totzdem sollte man sich vor Augen halten das anfüttern immer ein zusätzlicher Nährstoffeintrag ist! 
Ob der Fisch das Futter nun frisst, oder es am Grund vergammelt ist dabei egal der Nährstoffeintrag bleibt derselbe!


----------



## teilzeitgott (25. Juni 2012)

*AW: Warum diese Massen füttern*

jep, da gebe ich dir völlig recht.
in meinen augen macht zu viel futter wie schon geschrieben eh keinen sinn, fett und satt will ich die fische ja eh nicht machen, ich möchte ja auch mal was fangen ^^

und futter das im wasser ist kann ich nicht mehr rausholen, darum lieber bei bedarf mit verstand anfüttern bzw nachfüttern.


----------



## Carphunter2401 (25. Juni 2012)

*AW: Warum diese Massen füttern*

wir haben 6 seen mit jeder um die 5-15ha. 
kein kraut,keine muscheln fast keine natürliche nahrung.
 15kg hartmais werden pro tag gefüttert, nach 2 stunden hast du den ersten karpfen.  der mais ist weg, wen ich ins älgau gehe nehm ich ca für 3 tage 20-50kg futter mit und komme veleicht mit einem kg weg.

die ruten werden in bereichen von 0,50m-1,5m abgelegt, es wird ein futter tepich von ca 2-10kg mais,boilies,pellets u.s.w gemacht.

 nach dem ersten fisch,wird die rute wieder raus gefahren ,jedesmal sind die futterplätze leer.


kenn ich ein gewässer nicht fange ich mit wenig futter an,danach kann ich das futter erhöhen.


momentan fische ich im fluss, pro tag fütter ich 5kg boilies,5-7kg pellets nach ca 2-3 stunden hab ich den ersten biss(wen das futter noch da liegen würde hätte ich keine bisse).


wen ich das gewässer ,den fisch bestand kenne ,kann ich ohne probleme  manachmal 20kg pro tag füttern




ein schwarm brassen 10-20 fische hauen dir 5kg ohne probleme weg.



anderes beispiel

ein bekannter angelverein füttert 1-2 im jahr die fische ,500kg hartmais,pellets  da ist ne fischzucht an dem platzt.

nach 5 tagen waren taucher am platzt und er war leer.



warst du mal  in frankreich an den grossen natur seen??

wen die  1-2 wochen gehn, kommen da ma locker 200kg boilies pro person mit. 

die seen gibts nicht seit gestern, bestes beispiel der casien seit den 70igern ist dort angeldruck aus der ganzen welt drauf. 
in ner woche liegen dort bestimmt ,1000kg boilies und der see ist auch noch nie umgekippt


----------



## Marcus_mck (25. Juni 2012)

*AW: Warum diese Massen füttern*

Warum ??? Das ist meine Frage.


Warum muss man diese Mengen füttern, was ist euer Grund ?
Habt ihr Angst nix zu Fangen ? 
Ich fange meine Karpfen komischerweise auch ohne zufüttern.

Auch bleibe ich dabei das es für die Wasserqualität nicht zuträglich ist.


----------



## Carphunter2401 (25. Juni 2012)

*AW: Warum diese Massen füttern*

um schneller,erfolgreicher an fische zu kommen das ist für mich der hauptgrund

klar geht das auch ,aber wen auf 50ha nur 50 karpfen sind fängst du nicht so schnell welche 

durch vorfüttern gewöhne ich die fische an platzt und futter.

.

zwecks wasserqualität,in einer fischzucht willst du nicht wissen was dort an zentner pro tag gefüttert wird.


----------



## Marcus_mck (25. Juni 2012)

*AW: Warum diese Massen füttern*

Da ich selber in ner Fischzucht nebenbei arbeite kann ich dir sagen das die Wasserqualität sehr gut ist. Hier wird darauf geachtet das sie immer stimmt, trotz Futter.

Aber wenigstens einer der hier ehrlich sagt das es ihm auf
mehr gefangene Fische ankommt. 

Naja mir ist es egal wenn ich ne woche Blank mache, mir gehts ums Erlebniss beim Fischen.


----------



## kati48268 (25. Juni 2012)

*AW: Warum diese Massen füttern*

|gaehn: ...upps, tschuldigung, dieses alle 2-3 Monate (oder sind's Wochen?) hochkommende Thema regt mich immer so sehr auf |schlafen

Was wollte ich noch sagen? 
Ach ja: "_schimmelnde_ Boilieberge" |bla:

Ich möchte sooo gerne mal ein Foto von Schimmel _unter_ Wasser sehen!


----------



## Carphunter2401 (25. Juni 2012)

*AW: Warum diese Massen füttern*

wolltes ne antwort haben #6.

das wichtigste für mich beim angeln ist einfach natur,abschalten vom altag.

drüber hinaus möchte ich aber auch fische fangen,dazu gehört für mich persönlich auch das anfüttern um eben schneller an fische zu kommen.

in den seltesten fällen kippt ein see nur von futter,ich persönlich kenne kein gewässer wo das pasier ist.


die heutige seen sind so überbestezt (angelvereine),das die natürliche nahrung nicht mehr aussreicht.

deswegen werden manche seen ,extra mit grösseren mengen (hartmais,pellets gefüttert das die karpfen,schleien nicht an unterernärung sterben.

in meinen vereinseen würden damals pro jahr 35zentner karpfen besetzt(8ha wasser),jedes jahr ist 1/3-2/3 gestorben zwecks unterernährung(wurden eingeschickt)

ein vereinsgewässer kann eigentlich nie genug natürliche nahrung produzieren(muscheln,krebse,schnecken,zuckis,u.s.w)


die meisten wollen eben mal schnell nen karpfen fangen,dazu muss man massen an fischen rein schmeisen das jeder auch nen karpfen fangen kann#q.

fangen unsere rentner nicht nach ner stunde nen karpfen,ist der see leer.

nur komisch wen wir sogenaten "carphunter  füttern,  sofort fangen heist es gleich wieder der see würde kippen dazu gibt es ein wort *neid*,* der eine gönnt dem anderen nix*.

seit 5 jahren werden weniger karpfen besezt,8zentner seit dem gibt es keine ausfälle mehr ,trozdem reicht die natürliche nahrung nicht aus.

 die rentner beschweren sich trozdem,das man fast nix fängt obwohl der see voll ist mit karpfen.

das ist 500kg futter, alle 2 tage werden die karpfen gefütter (16ha fischzucht)


----------



## Gunnar. (25. Juni 2012)

*AW: Warum diese Massen füttern*



kati48268 schrieb:


> |gaehn: ...upps, tschuldigung, dieses alle 2-3 Monate (oder sind's Wochen?) hochkommende Thema regt mich immer so sehr auf |schlafen
> 
> Was wollte ich noch sagen?
> Ach ja: "_schimmelnde_ Boilieberge" |bla:
> ...


 
Nun ja von Bergen Schimmelboilies kann ich nicht berichten. Habe aber schon im seichten ufernahem Wasser so manchen Boilie mit ner weißgrauen Pelzjacke gesehen genauso aber auch genug Boilies die wochenlang unter Wasser waren die genauso jungfräulich aussahen wie am Tage ihrer Herstellung.


----------



## Gunnar. (25. Juni 2012)

*AW: Warum diese Massen füttern*



Marcus_mck schrieb:


> Naja mir ist es egal wenn ich ne woche Blank mache, mir gehts ums Erlebniss beim Fischen.


 
Da lad ich dich doch glatt mal an meine Gewässer hier ein. Da kannste ohne Futter wochenlang lustig vor dich hin blanken.
Das kannste dann beliebig lang so oft wiederholen bis du vieleicht dochmal Lust hast auf das Erlebnis einen Fisch zu fangen.


----------



## daci7 (25. Juni 2012)

*AW: Warum diese Massen füttern*



Carphunter2401 schrieb:


> wir haben 6 seen mit jeder um die *5-15ha*.
> kein kraut,keine muscheln *fast keine natürliche nahrung*.
> *15kg hartmais werden pro tag* gefüttert, nach 2 stunden hast du den ersten karpfen. [...]


 



Carphunter2401 schrieb:


> *um schneller,erfolgreicher an fische zu kommen das ist für mich der hauptgrund*
> [...]
> zwecks wasserqualität,in einer fischzucht willst du nicht wissen was dort an zentner pro tag gefüttert wird.






Carphunter2401 schrieb:


> wolltes ne antwort haben #6.
> 
> das *wichtigste für mich beim angeln ist einfach natur*,abschalten vom altag.
> 
> ...



Hmmm ... mal zusammen gefasst:
Du fütterst Unmengen in total überbesetzte Seen (Hast also das absolute Paradebeispiel eines kaputten und unnatürlichen Zuchtteiches vor der Haustür) und sagst dann, dass das wichtigste für dich beim Angeln die Natur wäre? 
Und das die Fische in den zugestopften Teichen ohne Zufutter garnicht überleben würden...
Und dann regst du dich darüber auf, dass andere Angler "einfach nur schnell nen Karpfen fangen wollen"?
Ich kann nicht mehr!!! Das ist zu schön um wahr zu sein!
:vik:
Ich sag sowas ungern, aber: ROFLMAO. Und zwar wortwörtlich.

Die Argumente, dass es ja nicht so schlimm ist viel zu Füttern, da das Futter ja gefressen wird sind, wenn man mal drüber nachdenkt, auch fehl am Platze 
Alles was vorne in den Fisch reingeht, kommt hinten wieder heraus - und Karpfen sind (sehr) schlechte Futterverwerter  Besonders Graser. Was meint ihr warum die so viel fressen? Und die Argumente, dass in einer Fischzucht ja auch tonnenweise Futter verklappt wird sind ebenso schwachsinnig - in einer Fischzucht wird auch tonnenweise Nährstoffe aus dem Wasser geholt. in Form von Fisch eben, deswegen heißt es ja Fischzucht. Und von einem funktionierenden Ökosystem sind diese Teiche genauso weit entfernt wie Legebattarien.

Ich fütter selbst auch, aber in Mengen über die man in gewissen Kreisen wahrscheinlich nicht reden braucht und ich habe nichts gegen Karpfenangler - viele Freunde sind welche - aber man sollte doch (besonders wenn man so viel füttert) den Anstand haben und nicht so tun als ob man dem Gewässer oder den Fischen etwas Gutes damit tut.
Das ist wie ein Kettenraucher, der nicht an Lungenkrebs glaubt und Anderen munter Zigaretten gutredet...

#h


----------



## großdorsch 1 (25. Juni 2012)

*AW: Warum diese Massen füttern*

ich muß zugeben das ich angeln geh um fische zu fangen und ich füttere auch auf karpfen an!!! und es ist einfach so,das wenn man am richtigen platz zur richtigen zeit mit den richtigen mengen anfüttere,dann fang ich besser,mehr und oft auch größere fische als diejenigen die sagen es geht auch ohne vorfüttern!!!   und jeder für den das angeln leidenschaft ist,muß einfach zugeben das er los geht um zu fangen!!!  alle anderen beschäftigen sich nicht halb so viel mit den verhaltensweisen unserer lieblinge!!! und wer stundenlang zu allen tages-und nachtzeiten am wasser ist nur um es zu beobachten,zu sehen und zu hören was der zielfisch macht,der wird auch hin und wieder für viel geld einen spot anlegen um eine geile nacht am wasser zu verbringen!!!   
kann es aber auch verstehen das es manche angler anderster sehen! ich kann es ja auch nicht verstehen das bei manchen anglern jeder massige fisch im topf landet! aber so sind wir menschen halt!!!
lg


----------



## Carphunter2401 (25. Juni 2012)

*AW: Warum diese Massen füttern*



daci7 schrieb:


> Hmmm ... mal zusammen gefasst:
> Du fütterst Unmengen in total überbesetzte Seen (Hast also das absolute Paradebeispiel eines kaputten und unnatürlichen Zuchtteiches vor der Haustür) und sagst dann, dass das wichtigste für dich beim Angeln die Natur wäre?
> Und das die Fische in den zugestopften Teichen ohne Zufutter garnicht überleben würden...
> Und dann regst du dich darüber auf, dass andere Angler "einfach nur schnell nen Karpfen fangen wollen"?
> ...




das war vor ca 10 jahren zugestopfter see,seit dem ist der bestand runter gefahren(da sinnvoll besetzt wird)


ich fisch in diesem verein  nicht mehr (pasiv),momentan befische ich andere gewässer meistens fluss und grosse seen.
waren beispiele von früher wo ich aktiv war.

hab keine lust an gewässer zu fischen wo überbesetzt sind


----------



## daci7 (25. Juni 2012)

*AW: Warum diese Massen füttern*



Carphunter2401 schrieb:


> das war vor ca 10 jahren zugestopfter see,seit dem ist der bestand runter gefahren(da sinnvoll besetzt wird)
> 
> 
> ich fisch in diesem verein  nicht mehr (pasiv),momentan befische ich andere gewässer meistens fluss und grosse seen.
> ...



Aber da hast gesagt, dass die Karpfen in dem Gewässer auch jetzt ohne Zusatznahrung eingehen würden, oder nicht? (Wenn ich mich verlesen/dich falsch verstanden hab entschuldige ich mich hiermit bei dir!)


----------



## Thomas Galke (25. Juni 2012)

*AW: Warum diese Massen füttern*

Hallo Jungs,

frage mich gerade warum es einige von Euch nicht schaffen sachlich ein Thema zu diskutieren. Leider sind es heufig diese Angler die hier unsachlich und teils beleidigend in den Foren agieren die auch an den Gewässer den Rambo raushängen lassen. Also mäßigt Euch oder lasst es einfach!  So nun zur eigendlichen Frage.
Fische seit gut 20 Jahren auf Karpfen und bin überzeugt das es zu 90 Prozent nicht notwendig ist große Mengen vorzufüttern.
Entscheidend ist der Platz!!! Es bringt Dir z.B nichts Tage lang gefüttert zu haben wenn sich zum Ansitz die Bedingungen ändern und der Fisch den Platz wechselt.
Faktoren für das was, wie, wieviel, wann und wo gefüttert wird: Gewässergröße, Besatz (nicht nur Krapfen), Anzahl der Mitangler (wer füttert was, wie viel,wann, ect.), Jahreszeit, Wetterlage, usw., usw.-
Da kannst Du allein ein Buch drüber schreiben!!
Frage die Fütterer mal nach diesen Faktoren. Wirst merken, Viele füttern viel, mach sich aber viel zu wenig Gedanken über das Wie, Wann, Was, ....!


----------



## Gunnar. (25. Juni 2012)

*AW: Warum diese Massen füttern*

Warum beißen diese Hungerkarpfen denn erst wenn etliches an Futter verklappt wurde?
Wenn die an Nahrungsmangel leiden und Kohldampf schieben müßten die sich eigentlich sofort auf jeden noch so kleinen einzelnen köder stürzen..


----------



## kati48268 (25. Juni 2012)

*AW: Warum diese Massen füttern*

Ist halbwegs OT, aber das Thema finde ich viel interessanter, als das ausgelutschte "darf's denn doch 'ne Schüppe Knödel mehr sein oder nicht".



Gunnar. schrieb:


> ...Habe aber schon im seichten ufernahem Wasser so manchen Boilie mit ner weißgrauen Pelzjacke gesehen genauso aber auch genug Boilies die wochenlang unter Wasser waren die genauso jungfräulich aussahen wie am Tage ihrer Herstellung.


Hmmm, ich bin mir relativ sicher, dass "normaler" Schimmel, also all die unzähligen Arten, die uns auf Brot, Marmelade, Fliesenfugen, etc. ärgern, nicht unter Wasser auftreten können.

"Wasserschimmel", der auf den Plötzen so schön wuchert, wenn wir sie doch mal wieder grob mit trockenen Fingern angepackt haben, ist zwar auch ein Schimmel, aber doch irgendwie was anderes. Und "befällt" kein Futter (glaube ich).

Unsere Labormaus Daci könnte evtl. Licht in die Schimmelwolke bringen, aber der zofft sich grad lieber.


----------



## Gunnar. (25. Juni 2012)

*AW: Warum diese Massen füttern*

Hi Thomas,



> Fische seit gut 20 Jahren auf Karpfen und bin überzeugt das es zu 90 Prozent nicht notwendig ist große Mengen vorzufüttern.


20 Jahre auf Karpfen - wie uncool.
90% der Leute die seid 2 Jahren die Karpfen jagen wissen doch das viel - viel hilft:q
Deine genanten Faktoren kann doch mit möglichts viel Futter  mal schnell kompensieren|rolleyes


----------



## Gunnar. (25. Juni 2012)

*AW: Warum diese Massen füttern*

@Kati , ich hatte zuerst an Algen gedacht . Aber weißgraue Algen??? Und so pelzig?? Also rein von der Optik her = Schimmel. Nur was für welcher?


----------



## allrounder11 (25. Juni 2012)

*AW: Warum diese Massen füttern*

Hi, meines Erachtens liegt das Problem an einer anderen Stelle. Hier bei uns in Südhessen werden die Gewässer für die auf "neudeutsch" Hegefischen präperiert. Das heißt Brassen ohne Ende.... Leider muss man diese Staubsauger irgendwie satt bekommen, weil sie in der Regel früher am Platz sind, da ich aus kostengründen mit Partikel füttern muss, kann es passieren das ich jeden 2. Tag 20 kg gequellenen Hartmais abkippe. 

Ich sehe da auch nicht wirklich ein Problem, ein Gewässer in der Größenordnung von 50 ha verkraftet das ohne Probleme.


----------



## daci7 (25. Juni 2012)

*AW: Warum diese Massen füttern*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Unsere Labormaus Daci könnte evtl. Licht in die Schimmelwolke bringen, aber der zofft sich grad lieber.



Hat da jemand meinen Namen gesagt?!

Das Problem ist, das Schimmel keine einheitliche Art und/oder kein Monophylum ist. Das heißt, dass unter dem Deckmantel "Schimmel" ne ganze Hand von verschiedenen filamentösen Pilzen zusammengefasst wird. Früher (glaube ich) auch als "Fungi imperfecti" bekannt :q
Darunter gibt es ne Menge Arten die eben obligat anaerob sind - also unter geringen Sauerstoffkonzentrationen leben können.
Aber prinzipiell ist es doch auch egal ob die Boilies nun von Pilzen oder von Bakterien/ Archaen zersetzt werden, beide würden im worst case (unter Sauerstoffentzug) "Giftstoffe" freisetzen können (Mycotoxine, Nitrit/Nitrat, Ammoniak, SChwefelwasserstoffe, Methan) und beide würden auch den Sauerstoffgehalt des Wassers veringern.


*Anaerobic growth and oxygen toxicity of Rhizopus cultures isolated from starters made by solid state fermentation; Lin & Wang; 1991
*

*Anaerobic Formation of Fumaric Acid by the Mold Rhizopus nigricans; Foster & Davis; JoB; 1948

*PS: Ein uns nur allzu gut bekannter (und beliebter!!!) Pilz (der fakultativ anaerob ist), ist der alte Bekannte Saccharomyces cerevisae, die Bier- und Bäckerhefe


----------



## Honeyball (25. Juni 2012)

*AW: Warum diese Massen füttern*

Habe selten einen Thread im AB gefunden, der auf so drastische Weise die Vorurteile und Angriffspunkte der sich selbst so nennenden Naturschützer plastischer und effizienter zusammenfasst.
Bessere Argumente, als manche denen hier liefern, würden denen selbst bei weitem nicht einfallen #d#d#d


----------



## Honeyball (25. Juni 2012)

*AW: Warum diese Massen füttern*



daci7 schrieb:


> PS: Ein uns nur allzu gut bekannter (und beliebter!!!) Pilz (der fakultativ anaerob ist), ist der alte Bekannte Saccharomyces cerevisae, die Bier- und Bäckerhefe



Muss ich deshalb nach 'nem halben Liter auf ex immer soviel Luft schnappen???:q:q:q


----------



## Chefkoch85 (26. Juni 2012)

*AW: Warum diese Massen füttern*

Und wieder mal haben Angler nichts besseres zu tun als sich über andere Angler aufzuregen...


----------



## daci7 (26. Juni 2012)

*AW: Warum diese Massen füttern*



Chefkoch85 schrieb:


> Und wieder mal haben Angler nichts besseres zu tun als sich über andere Angler aufzuregen...



Das ist nunmal ein Board und hier geht es um Informationsaustausch. Wenn du eine Plattform suchst wo alle alles von allen gut finden solltest du vl. eher in einem Esoterikforum lesen 

Ja, ich würde in der Öffentlichkeit keinem anderen Angler (ohne wirklich guten Grund) ans Bein pinkeln und ich würde für die gemeinsamen Interessen eintreten, aber hier unter uns muss ich deswegen noch lange nicht alles von allen gut finden.

Dieses Totschlagargument hab ich übrigens noch nie verstanden.


----------



## Roy Digerhund (26. Juni 2012)

*AW: Warum diese Massen füttern*

@ dacy: Da gibt´s dann aber noch das kleine Problem, dass sich hier nicht nur Angler anmelden/mitlesen können.


----------



## daci7 (26. Juni 2012)

*AW: Warum diese Massen füttern*



Roy Digerhund schrieb:


> @ dacy: Da gibt´s dann aber noch das kleine Problem, dass sich hier nicht nur Angler anmelden/mitlesen können.



Und trotzdem werd ich hier nicht schreiben wie ich auf ner Podiumsdiskussion reden würde. Wenn irgendwelche Tierrechtler sich Argumente gegen das Angeln suchen wollen, dann finden die diese auch. 
Außerdem schreib ich nicht gegens Angeln im Allgemeinen, sondern gegen das mutwillige Zerstören von Gewässern. 
Komischerweise hat so ein Argument noch niemand bei Diskussionenen gebracht wenn es darum geht, dass manche ihren Müll am Wasser lassen... dann darf ich mich über Angler aufregen aber hier nicht?


----------



## Roy Digerhund (26. Juni 2012)

*AW: Warum diese Massen füttern*

Hier geht es aber darum, dass es EINIGE WENIGE sind, die es einfach nicht begreifen wollen/können. Und gerade das wird hier nicht herausgestellt.
Unter Tierschützern gibt es auch ein paar Bekloppte die meinen mit Gewalt,  Zerstörung von Eigentum etc. etwas zu erreichen.
In diesem(und den anderen 1000) Themen wird immer vorgerechnet: "Wenn du 1 kg pro Tag fütterst, gibt es da bestimmt noch 200 andere die das auch machen. 200kg/d, 1400kg/Woche..."
Absoluter Blödsinn und reine Spekulation.
Der TE schreib hier von ein paar hundert Gramm am Tag!!! Das ist absolut nichts. 
Und immer wieder "erbarmt" sich einer, der schreibt wieviel er pro Woche im Gewässer versenkt und schon dreht sich das Rad von neuem...
Fangen wir doch an mal: Wieviel kg Blei werden am Tag von Spinnanglern versenkt? Wieviele Fische sterben, wenn die abreissen/releast werden? ...
Das bringt niemandem etwas und die Unbelehrbaren heissen nicht umsonst so.
Gruss ROY


----------



## daci7 (26. Juni 2012)

*AW: Warum diese Massen füttern*

Ja, 1kg am Tag ist nicht viel - Aber wenn ich jeden Tag (über längere Zeit) 1kg fütter ist das (für mich jedenfalls) sehr (!!!) viel. Wie ich schon sagte geht es um den Gesamteintrag ins Gewässer und nicht darum wieviel die Fische wegfressen können ... 

Btw. finde ich es immer recht amüsant wie sich die Anglerschaft am Wasser lautstark über Entenfütterer aufregt und dabei selbst das gleiche macht |rolleyes
Bei den Spaziergängern wird dann gesagt "Und dann kommen hier 20 Leute am Tag und kippen Zentnerweise Brot ins Wasser" und bei den Anglern "Ja, aber wir füttern ja nur 700g am Tag" ... Scheinheiliger gehts kaum |supergri

Es geht doch immer um ein paar Leute und nicht um "alle Karpfenangler" oder "alle Stipper" oder "alle Angler" - hab ich auch nie behauptet. 
Es geht darum, dass Leute teilweise Techniken im Namen "der großen Anglerschaft" oder im Sinne von "das machen alle so" gutheißen, die mMn Gewässern schaden können.

Ich plädiere nicht dafür garnicht zu füttern, sondern nachzudenken.


----------



## K.K.1978 (26. Juni 2012)

*AW: Warum diese Massen füttern*



daci7 schrieb:


> Ja, 1kg am Tag ist nicht viel - Aber wenn ich jeden Tag (über längere Zeit) 1kg fütter ist das (für mich jedenfalls) sehr (!!!) viel. Wie ich schon sagte geht es um den Gesamteintrag ins Gewässer und nicht darum wieviel die Fische wegfressen können ...
> 
> Btw. finde ich es immer recht amüsant wie sich die Anglerschaft am Wasser lautstark über Entenfütterer aufregt und dabei selbst das gleiche macht |rolleyes
> Bei den Spaziergängern wird dann gesagt "Und dann kommen hier 20 Leute am Tag und kippen Zentnerweise Brot ins Wasser" und bei den Anglern "Ja, aber wir füttern ja nur 700g am Tag" ... Scheinheiliger gehts kaum |supergri
> ...



@daci7: so ist es! #6

Und hallo zusammen, 

leider wird nach wie vor unnötig abgekippt! 
Wer das unter dem Deckmantel "Ich nehme Rücksicht auf Natur und Umwelt" macht, dem ist garantiert nicht mehr zu helfen! :c

Grüße


----------



## Carphunter2401 (26. Juni 2012)

*AW: Warum diese Massen füttern*



daci7 schrieb:


> Aber da hast gesagt, dass die Karpfen in dem Gewässer auch jetzt ohne Zusatznahrung eingehen würden, oder nicht? (Wenn ich mich verlesen/dich falsch verstanden hab entschuldige ich mich hiermit bei dir!)




nein,der besatnd wurde von 35zentner auf 8 zentner runter gefahren seit dem past es einigermasen.


die karpfen wurden damals eingeschickt, zur untersuchung  raus kamm das sie alle unterernärt  waren.

pro see sind damals 4-10 zetner fische gestorben an unterernährung(es waren 6 seen) also ganze 24-60 zentner.

selbst da hat die eingebrachte zusatzt fütterung nix gebracht,weil eben nicht sinvoll bestezt wurde.


zur jetzigen zeit ist es besser,aber auch noch nicht 100 prozentig.


nach 6 -8jahren sollte eigentlich ein fisch(wieder fänge) stetig wachsen ( nehmen sie veleicht 100g-300g)  das sind aber wieder ausnahme fische.


bei 8 ha wasser und einem besatzt von 8 zentner karpfen ,fehlt es an natürlicher nahrung 

zwecks den rentner,sie wollen mal eben in 30min ihre 3 karpfen fangen.


wen man nur ein mais korn(hakenköder) reinwirft darf man nicht erwarten das der köder schnell gefunden wird.


um so mehr futter am platzt ist ,umso mehr karpfen sind auch am platzt.



wäre das natürlichefutter angebot so riesig,warum  fangen wir dann immer wieder karpfen mit zusatzt futter?.


----------



## cyberpeter (26. Juni 2012)

*AW: Warum diese Massen füttern*

@daci7

Wenn das 100 Angler bei einem 50ha Flachwassersee ohne Wassseraustausch, dem "schädlichsten" Futter, hohen Temperaturen usw machen, wie in deiner Berechnung dann könte es "problematisch" werden.

Könnte deshalb weil wenn man sich die ganzen Karpfen "Paylakes" mal so anschaut und was da "verklappt" wird müßten diese ganzen See schon 5 mal umgeklappt sein.

Von diesen Paylakes ist das typische Vereinsgewässer was die Futtermenge angeht doch sehr weit entfernt. Da gibt es, wenn überhaupt, nur einzelne Angler die wirklich täglich Futter "einbringen". Dazu ist hier, im Vergleich zu diesen Gewässern, ja auch eine Entnahme von Biomasse in gewissen Umfang gegeben. 

Deshalb hatte ich auch geschrieben, dass wenn ein solcher Vereinssee wirklich mal umklappt liegt es zu 99,9 % an anderen Gründen. Dazu kann durchaus auch ein maßloser "Überbesatz" gehören.

Ich bin nicht dafür, Futter sinnlos ins Gewässer zu verklappen - im Gegenteil. Aber wenn man sich einigermaßen an das fürs Angeln sinnvolle Futtermenge hält und ein Gewässer nicht maßlos überbesetzt ist dann wird man die Futtermenge, die für ein Gewässer problematisch werden kann, mit Sicherheit nicht erreichen.

Deshalb halte die meisten dieser Diskussionen eher als "neidmotiviert", als dass da eine wirklich Sorge um das Gewässer und die Fische der wirkliche Hintergrund sind. 


Gruß Peter


----------



## daci7 (26. Juni 2012)

*AW: Warum diese Massen füttern*



cyberpeter schrieb:


> Könnte deshalb weil wenn man sich die ganzen Karpfen "Paylakes" mal so anschaut und was da "verklappt" wird müßten diese ganzen See schon 5 mal umgeklappt sein.
> 
> Von diesen Paylakes ist das typische Vereinsgewässer was die Futtermenge angeht doch sehr weit entfernt. Da gibt es wenn überhaupt nur einzelne Angler die wirklich regelmäßig Futter "einbringen". Dazu ist hier, im Vergleich zu diesen Gewässern, ja auch eine Entnahme von Biomasse in gewissen Umfang gegeben.



Der Unterschied liegt darin, dass Paylakes eine *sehr* artifizielle Artenzusammensetzung haben und damit weit von vielen Seen die wir sonst so beangeln entfernt sind. (leider ist an diesem Satz wenig wahr als ich mir wünschte...)

Also: Wenn man, wie viele immer sagen, eine weitestgehend natürliche Artenzusammensetzung im Gewässer haben will und ein weitestgehend funktionierendes Ökosystem, dann ist es eben nicht richtig viel zu füttern (und genauso wenig richtig viel zu besetzen!). Wenn man aber darauf wenig Rücksicht nehmen will und lieber eine künstliche Zusammensetzung sowie ein nur durch gehörige Pflege zu erhaltendes System aufbauen will, dann ist das mMn ok, man sollte es aber auch so propagieren und nicht sagen "ich helfe nur der Natur" oä. Außerdem sollte das doch bitte dann auch auf einige Gewässer beschränkt werden und nicht für alle propagiert werden.

Zu dem Problem nochmal: Es geht nicht darum, dass futterteppiche am Boden Schimmeln oä - das sind nur krasse Stimmungsmacher-Bilder. Es geht darum, dass Seen natürliche Nährstofffallen sind. Es gehen viele Nährstoffe rein (Blätter, Sediment, Mikroorganismen aus Zuläufen etc) und es kommen wenige wieder raus, das hat einfach mit der Struktur der sache zu tun. Demnach ist mMn der natürliche Verlauf eines Sees häufig eine Verlandung meist mit einhergehender Eutrophierung. (Bitte korrigiert mich, wenn ich hier falsch liege!)
Entgegenwirken würde die Entnahme von Nährstoffen aus ebendiesem - zum Bleistift durch Fischentnahme. Den Prozess fördernd hingegen ist das Einbringen von Nährstoffen und gleichzeitig die geringeren Entnahme von Nährstoffen.

#h


----------



## cyberpeter (26. Juni 2012)

*AW: Warum diese Massen füttern*



daci7 schrieb:


> Der Unterschied liegt darin, dass Paylakes eine *sehr* artifizielle Artenzusammensetzung haben und damit weit von vielen Seen die wir sonst so beangeln entfernt sind. (leider ist an diesem Satz wenig wahr als ich mir wünschte...)



Ohne den Nachsatz hätte ich heftig protestiert .... |rolleyes

Mit dem Rest hast Du nicht unrecht, nur wenn "vernünftig" angefüttert wird, stellt dieses Futter im Vergleich zum natürlichen "Nahrungseintrag" einen kleinen Teil dar zumal ja auch Biomasse wieder entnommen wird was beim "natürlichen" Gewässer so nicht der Fall ist.

Ich sehe ein noch viel größeres Problem als 10 KG Futter. In vielen Gewässern in denen nicht gefüttert wird oder die "angeltechnisch" überhaupt nicht genutzt werden hat in den letzten Jahren die "Verlandung" und das "Pflanzenwachstum" massiv zugenommen. 

Schuld daran, so zumindest meine Meinung, ist die Erwärmung der Gewässer und das werden wird auch nicht mit Futterverboten in den Griff bekommen.


----------



## daci7 (26. Juni 2012)

*AW: Warum diese Massen füttern*



cyberpeter schrieb:


> Ohne den Nachsatz hätte ich heftig protestiert .... |rolleyes
> 
> Mit dem Rest hast Du nicht unrecht, *nur wenn "vernünftig" angefüttert wird, stellt dieses Futter im Vergleich zum natürlichen "Nahrungseintrag" einen kleinen Teil dar zumal ja auch Biomasse wieder entnommen wird* was beim "natürlichen" Gewässer so nicht der Fall ist.


Wie gesagt ich bin* für vernünftiges *Füttern und vor allem *für Nachdenken* beim Angeln! Und generelle Futterverbote würde ich in vielen Fällen auch ablehnen - in Einzelfällen allerdings nicht. Was ich nicht haben kann sind Verallgemeinerungen wie sie leider häufig aus den extremen Ecken kommen wie zb: "Viel Futter = Viel Fisch" - das stößt gerade bei Jungangler häufig bereits geöffnete Türen auf ...



cyberpeter schrieb:


> Ich sehe ein noch viel größeres Problem als 10 KG Futter. In vielen Gewässern in denen nicht gefüttert wird oder die "angeltechnisch" überhaupt nicht genutzt werden hat in den letzten Jahren die "Verlandung" und das "Pflanzenwachstum" massiv zugenommen.
> 
> Schuld daran, so zumindest meine Meinung, ist die Erwärmung der Gewässer und das werden wird auch nicht mit Futterverboten in den Griff bekommen.



Und man darf in vielen Gewässern den Eintrag von Phosphaten/Nitraten durch Landwirtschaft und sonstige Abwässern nicht unterschätzen ...

#h


----------



## Andal (26. Juni 2012)

*AW: Warum diese Massen füttern*

Ich behaupte:

Würden Ansitzangler (aller Couleur!) nur halb so viel Energie in die Auswahl des richtigen Angelplatzes stecken, wie sie für die Beschaffung von Allerweltszubehör aufwenden, dann kämen sie mit einer Handvoll Futter am Angeltag zum gleichen Fangergebnis!


----------



## ernie1973 (26. Juni 2012)

*AW: Warum diese Massen füttern*

...die angefütterte Menge des Kollegen würde mich garnicht mal so stören (diese Menge in dem Zeitraum finde ich noch sehr human, wenn ich bedenke, was andere Kollegen da so "verklappen"!) - vielmehr würde es *mir* stinken, wenn mich da jemand von meinem Angelplatz vertreiben wollte, der offenbar meint, nur weil er dort gefüttert hat, dürfe da keiner mehr sitzen außer ihm!!!

Sorry, aber wenn ich mich VERSEHENTLICH an einen Platz setze, den ein anderer nun angefüttert hat, dann entschuldige ich mich höflich, betone, dass ich keine Ahnung hatte, dass er dort vorgefüttert hatte UND BLEIBE SITZEN...zumindest, wenn er mich direkt so schroff & beleidigend angeht würde ich sitzenbleiben!

Wenn Ausweichplätze da sind & er ganz ganz freundlich kommt und mich nett darauf hinweist, dass dies "sein" Futterplatz ist, an dem er gerne auf Karpfen angeln möchte, dann würde ich vermutlich mein Gerödel nehmen & weiterziehen.

ABER --> wenn ich mich schon mit allem Equipment ausgepackt hätte, dann würde ich auch sitzenbleiben - da gilt meiner Ansicht nach:"Wer zuerst kommt, malt zuerst!".



Etwas anderes gilt natürlich für Kollegen, die sich wissentlich & gezielt auf Futterplätze anderer setzen, um zu "schnorren" - das finde ich nicht gut & würde es selber nicht machen - bzw. ich würde das Feld räumen, wenn der "Fütterer" kommt, von dem ich weiß!

Aber wenn der Fütterer Sonntags angeln geht & jemand an anderen Tagen auf "seinem" Spot sitzt, dann finde ich das ebenfalls nicht verwerflich!(zumal ich selber nicht - bzw. nur sehr selten mal auf Karpfen angle, weil ich sie nicht sooo gerne mag - hin und wieder werde ich jedoch mal von Freunden um einen Küchen-Karpfen gebeten, was ich dann auch gerne mal erfülle!).

Es kann ja nicht angehen, dass jemand sich nur durch´s Füttern einen "Exklusiv-Privatangelplatz" schafft!?!


Aber - wenn ich an Stelle des TE nix von dem Futterplatz gewusst hätte & so angegangen würde, wie es dem TE offenbar widerfahren ist, dann würde ich die Sache auch aussitzen!!!


PS:

Ich bin kein Karpfenangler - deswegen lege ich *keinen* Wert darauf, wissentlich mal auf dem Futterplatz eines Kollegen zu sitzen - wenn´s aber versehentlich mal passieren sollte, dann würde ich die Sache auch entspannt & ruhig aussitzen!


Ernie


----------



## daci7 (26. Juni 2012)

*AW: Warum diese Massen füttern*



Andal schrieb:


> Ich behaupte:
> 
> Würden Ansitzangler (aller Couleur!) nur halb so viel Energie in die Auswahl des richtigen Angelplatzes stecken, wie sie für die Beschaffung von Allerweltszubehör aufwenden, dann kämen sie mit einer Handvoll Futter am Angeltag zum gleichen Fangergebnis!



#6
Das predige ich immer wieder: Nachdenken eben!


----------



## cyberpeter (26. Juni 2012)

*AW: Warum diese Massen füttern*



Andal schrieb:


> Ich behaupte:
> 
> Würden Ansitzangler (aller Couleur!) nur halb so viel Energie in die Auswahl des richtigen Angelplatzes stecken, wie sie für die Beschaffung von Allerweltszubehör aufwenden, dann kämen sie mit einer Handvoll Futter am Angeltag zum gleichen Fangergebnis!



Sei mir nicht böse aber das ist auch so eine "Stammtischparole" wenn auch mit einem "wahrem Kern" |rolleyes

Das heißt nicht dass man sich an irgendeinen Platz stellen kann und dann nur Futter abkippen muß um Fische zu fangen. An vielen, vorallem kleineren Gewässern oder wenn das Wasser noch kalt ist, kommt man durchaus mit "einer handvoll Futter" aus. Da würde ich auch nicht anders füttern weil man sich aufgrund des Fischbestandes sonst selber seinen Spod "kaputt macht".  Aber es gibt Gewässer, vorallem größere und vorallem in der wärmeren Jahreszeit, wo Du mit deiner Futtermenge nicht weit kommst.

Genauso ist ja die Frage wie ich angeln möchte. Gehe ich für ein paar Stunden mit kleinem Gepäcck ans Wasser kann ich mich durchaus den Zugruten der Fische "anpassen". Gehe ich jedoch für ein Wochenende oder gar für eine Woche mit Zelt, Liege usw. ans Wasser ist der Platz sicher wichtig aber dann kann ich nicht nach zwei Stunden mein ganzes Zeug zusammenpacken und auf die andere Seeseite gehen und das vielleicht 3-4 mal am Tag. Da muß ich dann versuchen, die Fische an meinem Platz "zu halten" oder gar zu locken und dazu reicht eine handvoll Futter nicht unbedingt aus.

Selbiges gilt wenn ich ein Gewässer, wenn es nicht gerade ein kleiner Tümpel ist, nur für eine Woche im Urlaub beangle und mir entsprechend das Wissen über selbiges fehlt. Dann kann ich auch keine Woche das Gewässer erkunden um dann am Ende des Urlaubs des "den Spod" gefunden zu haben aber dort vielleicht nur ein paar Stunden geangelt zu haben. 

Gruß Peter


----------



## cyberpeter (26. Juni 2012)

*AW: Warum diese Massen füttern*



ernie1973 schrieb:


> Etwas anderes gilt natürlich für Kollegen, die sich wissentlich & gezielt auf Futterplätze anderer setzen, um zu "schnorren" - das finde ich nicht gut & würde es selber nicht machen - bzw. ich würde das Feld räumen, wenn der "Fütterer" kommt, von dem ich weiß!



Das ist leider oft ein sehr großes Problem und der Grund, wieso manche Leute auch "ihre gute Kinderstube" vergessen, was ich aber nicht für gut heiße. 

Wir haben bei uns auch einige Exemplare wo ich, wenn die oder deren Bekannte am Wasser sind, gar nicht mehr fütter oder nur da wo sie nicht hinkommen weil man sicher sein kann, dass der Platz die nächsten Tage "dauerbelegt" ist. Schade eigentlich  ...

Man kann sich allerdings auch einen Spaß daraus machen und an Orten (z.B. mit Faulschlamm) "anzufüttern" und die richtigen Spods dann zu befüttern, wenn die Kandidaten nicht am Wasser sind ... :q


----------



## Andal (26. Juni 2012)

*AW: Warum diese Massen füttern*

Siehste, um den richtigen Kern geht es. Den erkennt man, wenn man, so wie du, zwischen den Zeilen lesen kann.

Es ist mir schon klar, dass man seine mobile Wochenendsiedlung ungern ewig weit durch die Botanik karren muss, um auch wirklich an "guten Fisch" zu kommen. Aber nur so funktioniert es wirklich nachhaltig und extensiv.

Einen bequemen, aber schlechteren Platz via horrender Futtermengen pimpen zu wollen ist sicherlich nicht der Weg der ersten Wahl.

Nichts anderes ist der Kern meiner Behauptung. Spotting is better than feeding!


----------



## Nordlichtangler (26. Juni 2012)

*AW: Warum diese Massen füttern*



cyberpeter schrieb:


> Man kann sich allerdings auch einen Spaß daraus machen und an Orten (z.B. mit Faulschlamm) "anzufüttern" und die richtigen Spods dann zu befüttern, wenn die Kandidaten nicht am Wasser sind ... :q


Und Kieselsteinchen täuschen teure Boilies vor.
Das ist auch alles sehr wichtig, tarnen und täuschen eben! 
2 Stellen offensichtlich fake anfüttern und eine heimlich richtig, das schafft schon was weg! :m


----------



## Nordlichtangler (26. Juni 2012)

*AW: Warum diese Massen füttern*



Andal schrieb:


> Nichts anderes ist der Kern meiner Behauptung. Spotting is better than feeding!


Bei einer natürlichen Futtersenke wie z.B. einer Rückströmung hast Du zweifellos recht, bedingt aber immer irgendwelche Strukturen im Wasser. Da wo dauernd das Futter hinkommt ist eben immer angefüttert. #6
In einer riesigen gleichförmigen Badewanne ohne wirklich Strömung und Wind sieht es u.U. anders aus, da muss man erstmal soviel und lange füttern, dass auch was wahrgenommen wird. 
Am Fluss mit viel abtragender Strömung desgleichen, da ist auch ein ehemals voller 10L Eimer schnell weggespült.


----------



## gründler (26. Juni 2012)

*AW: Warum diese Massen füttern*

Moin

Zum umkippen:
Die meisten unserer Teiche Seen...kippen nicht aus Futterorgien um sondern das kann sehr viele gründe haben.

zb.
3 Wochen schönstes Wetter bei 25-30grad.kaum Wind keine Wolken kein Regen.
Die Seen...pendeln sich langsam ein der Leitwert der Ph und alle anderen werte bleiben ziemlich konstant.

Wasserschichten wälzen sich nicht bis kaum um weil kein Wind vorhanden ist.Nun nach 3 Wochen kommt innerhalb von 12-24 Std. ne Gewitterfront und tobt sich aus,kühlt die Luft um 15 grad ab usw.

Gerade flache Gewässer haben nun ein Problem.
innerhalb von wenigen stunden ändern sich der Leitwert Phwert...etc.durch Stark-Regen Sturm..usw.der auch noch kalt ist.Das fische das kaum bis gar nicht vertragen und an Temparatur Ph Leitwert...abstürtzen oder nach oben schnellend sterben sollte bekannt sein.

Bei Ph Werten über 8,5 hat man dann ne Feuerwehrpumpe besorgt und mit 5 Vorstandsmitgliedern Salzsäure über diese Pumpe ins Wasser gepumpt damit der Ph wieder runter kommt und gleichzeitig den Leitwert senkt was mit ständigen Messungen begleitet werden muss,damit man nicht zu schnell die Werte in Keller drückt (Salzsäure).


Ach leute das thema ist so komplex das wir hier schreiben könnten bis zum umfallen.

Mein beispiel ist auch kein freifahrtschein für füttern ohne ende,aber wie schon erwähnt das umkippen von Seen....hat seltener mit futter zutun(kommt aber auch vor,aber eben selten),meist sind es andere Umwelt/Natur faktoren. 

Wenn jeder mit vernunft füttert und aufhört andere zu kritisieren haben wir in De.schon viel erreicht.

#h


----------



## cyberpeter (26. Juni 2012)

*AW: Warum diese Massen füttern*

@ Anderl

Mir war der Kern schon klar - nur "überzogene" nicht differenzierte Aussagen wie "eine handvoll Futter reicht"  sind genauso wenig hilfreich wie "Viel Futter= Viel Fisch" ....

Ich habe mir schon oft von "Futtergegneren" am Wasser anhören müssen dass nur ein schlechter Angler mehr als eine handvoll Futter braucht, das kann man überall im Internet nachlesen .... 

Das schlimme ist, wenn diese "Kandidaten" dann sehen, dass man mit "sinnvollem Einsatz" auch noch wesentlich besser  fängt versuchen sie entweder das nächste mal die doppelte Menge als ich zu verwenden denn "viel hilft viel" oder bei manchen kann man sich sicher sein, dass Gerüchte in Umlauf gebracht werden dass man immer eimerweise Futter ins Wasser kippt nur um die Fische an seinen Platz zu locken, was gar nicht der Fall war, sie selber deshalb nichts mehr gefangen hätten und auf der nächsten  Vereinsversammlung wird mal wieder der Antrag gestellt füttern zu  verbieten denn es ist ja hinlänglich bekannt dass wegen Anfüttern das Gewässer "umkippt". 

Das ist nicht nur bei uns so....


Da kommt Freude auf ... |gr:


----------



## Siever (26. Juni 2012)

*AW: Warum diese Massen füttern*

Es füttern viele Angler aber auch zuviel, weil sie einfach uninformiert sind oder Sachen lesen, die sie irgendwo aufgegriffen haben ohne etwas damit anfangen zu können. Zum Beispiel hier ganz unten... . Demnach könnte ich hier in die Ruhr zur Zeit 5Kg Boilies und 10Kg Partikel schütten... . Und im Herbst noch mehr... .Dann wäre ich aber arm. Bei 2 Wochen anfüttern wäre ich bei über 190Kg Futter|uhoh: Ich weiß, dass ich wesentlich weniger benötige um erfolgreich Fische zu fangen... .


----------



## Andal (26. Juni 2012)

*AW: Warum diese Massen füttern*

So lange mit dem superdauerkarpfenmagnetischen Wahnsinnsfutter geworben wird, können wir uns eh die Finger wund schreiben. Denn so lange die magischen Murmelpäbste das auf ihre Tüten drucken wird es geglaubt. Tüte auf und der Karpfen kommt quer über den See. Viele Tüten auf und alle Karpfen kommen...!


----------



## Chefkoch85 (26. Juni 2012)

*AW: Warum diese Massen füttern*

Hey Leute!

Ich kann leider nur kurze Statements abgeben da ich bis Do noch am Wasser bin 

@ daci: mit meinem Post wollte ich nur ausdrücken wie sehr mich diese ganze Thematik langweilt (ja ich muss es ja nicht lesen)
Es geht mir eben nur darum das diese ganze Diskussion hier zum gefühlt 100000ten mal stattfindet.

Natürlich muss hier nicht jeder einer Meinung sein und darf dies auch kundtun.

Zum Thema selbst: Die Art wie der te hier angegangen wurde ist natürlich unter aller sau und in so einem Fall würde ich wohl auch nicht Platz machen.
Ansonsten wenn mir jemand freundlich erklärt das er viel Zeit und Geld investiert hat um sich den Platz aufzubauen dann mach ich durchaus Platz, weil ich schon selbst in dieser Situation war und weis wie ärgerlich das ist.

Füttern: Was soll man da noch sagen was noch nicht gesagt wurde...

Wenn ich mir vornehme 3-4 Tage angeln zu gehen dann kanns schon mal sein das 4 Tage vorher jeden Tag alles in allem 10kg ins Wasser fliegen.

Sollt ich irgendwem auf den schlips getreten sein tuts mir leid.

Grüßla


----------



## Nordlichtangler (26. Juni 2012)

*AW: Warum diese Massen füttern*

Nochmal im "Knock-Out" auf die Threadfrage: Warum diese Massen füttern

Weil viel viel Umsatz bringt, für die Futterhersteller und Verkäufer.
Da ist mehr eindeutig mehr.
Nur belastet dieses mehr eben den Geldbeutel, und dann evtl. auch noch das Gewässer über Gebühr, und dann haben satte Fische nun mal auch noch wenig Hunger, die sonnen sich dann lieber.
Die Werbung dient eindeutig dem *maximalen Umsatz*, jeder Ansitzangler soll maximal viele Zentner kaufen und verfüttern ...

Die Sache ist damit eindeutig beantwortet :g, wieso so getan und geschrieben und argumentiert wird, die Hochglanzblättchen sind gefährlich.


----------



## daci7 (26. Juni 2012)

*AW: Warum diese Massen füttern*



cyberpeter schrieb:


> [...]
> Selbiges gilt wenn ich ein Gewässer, wenn es nicht gerade ein kleiner  Tümpel ist, nur für eine Woche im Urlaub beangle und mir entsprechend  das Wissen über selbiges fehlt. Dann kann ich auch keine Woche das  Gewässer erkunden um dann am Ende des Urlaubs des "den Spod" gefunden zu  haben aber dort vielleicht nur ein paar Stunden geangelt zu haben.
> 
> Gruß Peter


 
  Meiner Meinung nach muss man dann einfach mal mit Pleiten rechnen. So  Leid mir das tut, aber gerade wenn ich ein Gewässer nicht kenne  verbietet mir der gesunde Menschenverstand da über alle Maßen füttern  nur um meine Fische zu fangen...



Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> In einer riesigen gleichförmigen Badewanne ohne wirklich Strömung und  Wind sieht es u.U. anders aus, da muss man erstmal soviel und lange  füttern, dass auch was wahrgenommen wird.
> Am Fluss mit viel abtragender Strömung desgleichen, da ist auch ein ehemals voller 10L Eimer schnell weggespült.


 
 Daher empfinde ich keinerlei Anreiz dabei in einer Badewanne zu angeln ...



gründler schrieb:


> Mein beispiel ist auch kein freifahrtschein für füttern ohne ende,aber  wie schon erwähnt das umkippen von Seen....hat seltener mit futter  zutun(kommt aber auch vor,aber eben selten),meist sind es andere  Umwelt/Natur faktoren.



Ich glaube man kann das nicht so ganz trennen - ein See der garnicht  befüttert und besetzt wurde verfügt über ein wesentlich  leistungsfähigeres "Puffersystem". Ein anderer, der eben konstant  überbesetzt und unter Dauerfeuer steht verkraftet eben ein solches  Szenario schlechter.



gründler schrieb:


> Wenn jeder mit vernunft füttert und aufhört andere zu kritisieren haben wir in De.schon viel erreicht.
> 
> #h


So sehe ich das prinzipiell auch!


----------



## cyberpeter (26. Juni 2012)

*AW: Warum diese Massen füttern*



cyberpeter schrieb:


> Selbiges gilt wenn ich ein Gewässer, wenn es nicht gerade ein kleiner Tümpel ist, nur für eine Woche im Urlaub beangle und mir entsprechend das Wissen über selbiges fehlt. Dann kann ich auch keine Woche das Gewässer erkunden um dann am Ende des Urlaubs des "den Spod" gefunden zu haben aber dort vielleicht nur ein paar Stunden geangelt zu haben.





daci7 schrieb:


> Meiner Meinung nach muss man dann einfach mal mit  Pleiten rechnen. So  Leid mir das tut, aber gerade wenn ich ein Gewässer  nicht kenne  verbietet mir der gesunde Menschenverstand da *über alle  Maßen füttern*  nur um meine Fische zu fangen...



Genau das verstehe ich nicht bzw. es ärgert mich  - es wird pauschal angenommen dass man vor hat "über alle Maßen" füttern ohne überhaupt eine Angabe reingeschrieben zu haben ...

Ob ich in einem solchen Fall 50,100, 200g oder 1 kg pro Tag verfüttere kommt auf die Gegebenheiten an.

Wenn ich ein Gewässer nicht kenne muß ich schauen, dass ich mehrere mögliche meiner Meinung evtl. erfolgreiche Spods befüttere bzw. teste um zu schauen ob dort überhaupt gefressen wird und wenn ja wieviel. 

Da brauche ich nicht anfangen und auf jeden Platz eine Murmel einzuwerfen, das ist albern genauso ist es sinnfrei 5-6 kg auf einen solchen "Testspod" zu versenken. Letztlich läuft es aber trotzdem drauf hinaus, dass ich mit einer handvoll Boilies oder Mais nicht auskomme schon aufgrund der Anzahl der Spods. Da wird dann pro Spod "eine handvoll" ins Wasser geworfen. Habe ich dann den Spod gefunden kommt es auf die Gewässergröße und den möglichen Fischbestand an. Habe ich einen größeren See mit "vagabundierenden" Karpfen mehr als einen kleineren See mit relativ standorttreuen Karpfen. Also mit Hirn und Versand.

Ich verstehe nicht, wieso einem Karpfenangler perse jegliches rationales Denken abgesprochen wird. Wir bekommen das Geld für Futter nicht geschenkt bzw. müssen die Dinger auch kaufen oder zumindest die Grundmittel dafür und die kosten Geld. Also wird man sich, schwarze unbelehrbare Schaafe mal ausgenommen, sehr gut überlegen wieviel man im Gewässer versenkt.

Gruß Peter


----------



## Dorschgreifer (26. Juni 2012)

*AW: Warum diese Massen füttern*



cyberpeter schrieb:


> @ Anderl
> 
> Mir war der Kern schon klar - nur "überzogene" nicht differenzierte Aussagen wie "eine handvoll Futter reicht" sind genauso wenig hilfreich wie "Viel Futter= Viel Fisch" ....
> 
> ...


 

Tja, da ist leider das Problem.. einige schaufeln sich im warsten Sinne des Wortes ihr eigenes Grab und andere fallen dann mit hinein und wieder andere kippen dann Salssäure drauf...

Wir hatten da bei uns im Verein diesen Fall, der sich ganz genau so zugetragen hat und da ist nicht der geringste Anglerlatain enthalten, an dem man mal sehen kann, was für Fehler man machen kann....:

Wir haben vor etlichen Jahren eine Quarzsandkuhle gekauft, die war ca. 1 Ha groß und bis zu 12m tief. Als wir die Kuhle übernommen hatten, war das Wasser glasklar, absolut krautfrei, ausgenommen ein paar wenige Schwimmblattpflanzen. Es waren Hechte, Grundlinge, Bitterlinge, Rotaugen, Barsche und vereinzelte Karpfen in dem Gewässer und ein sehr schöner Muschelbestand, deshalb auch die Bitterlinge.

Dann wollten die Mitglieder unbedingt, dass dort Karpfen reinkommen und weil das Gewässer ja neu war, mussten das viele sein.....|uhoh: Der damalige Vorstand wusste nichts besseres und folgte den Mitgliederstimmen.... erster Fehler= keine Gewässerbeurteilung gemacht, wieviel das Gewässer verträgt.

Dann ca 3 Jahre später begann diese Karpfenjagt mit den Boilies. Es machten sich doch tatsächlich einige Angler auf und die kamen regelmäßig morgends und abends mit mit je 2.... ja, 2 20l-Eimern Also 80 Liter am Tag pro Angler und es waren 4 Angler (somit 320Liter/Tag), voll mit Boilies und legten sich ihre Futterplätze an. zweiter Fehler= Futermengen verwendet, die überhaupt nicht nötig tun und das über Monate, also ensprechender Nährstoffeintrag.

Diese Angler Angelten dann auf Karpfen, die alle wieder zurückgesetzt wurden. Diese Angler wurden natürlich missträuisch beobachtet.... 3. Fehler= keine Biomasse entnommen, Fische aber in Fangstatistik eingetragen, somit weiterer Besatz.


Danach hat es ca. 1 1/5 Jahre gedauert und die Kuhle war am Randbereich komplett verkrautet, Angeln kaum noch möglich...

Mitglieder aufgeschrien, ein Anfütterungsverbot musste her, dies kam nach heftigen Diskussionen aber nicht durch, stattdessen gab es den schlauesten Vorschlag überhaupt, die Altmitglieder kennen sich ja aus....|uhoh: Graskarpfen sind des Rätsels Lösung:vik: Der Gedanke alleine ist schon Fehler Nr. 4, weil die nicht in unsere Gewässersysteme gehören.

Weil es ja viel Kraut gewesen ist, muss ja auch viel Graskarpfen da rein, somit kamen da auf diesen kleinen Ha 160 Graser mit einer Besatzgröße von ca. 60cm....|uhoh: Somit Fehler Nr. 5= viel zu viele Graser im Verhältnis zum Gewässer.

Es kam, wie es kommen musste, die Graser wurden größer, waren alle über 1m groß und sahen an der Oberfläche wie Baumstämme aus, fanden kein Kraut mehr, somit musste der gesamte Schilfgürtel am Gewässerand dran glauben, man hat sogar ein Entnahmeverbot für die Graser verhängt, weil die ja so teuer waren|uhoh:, somit Fehler Nr. 6.... =Keine Entnahme tzrotz offensichtlicher Schäden.

Kraut weg, Schilf weg, wo sollen die Rotaugen und anderen Fische nun Laichen????? Aber man ist ja findig...., also, was sich nicht selbst reproduzieren kann, das muss besetzt werden, also Rotaugen als Besatz kaufen und rein damit und weil einige ja lieber größere Fische bevorzugen, auch gleich noch etliche Brassen mit rein, die vorher nie vorhanden waren..... Somit Fehler Nr. 7 =Brassen hatten in dem Gewässern nichts zu suchen.

Nun kann man sagen, gut das alte Vorstände mal verschwinden und neue Gedanken angenommen werden. Mittlerweile hat man Laichhilfen in das Gewässer eingebracht und über Graserbesatz denkt keiner mehr nach..., auch wenn die älteren Mitglieder da immer noch die gleichen Ansichten zum Kraut haben. Die kommen damit jetzt aber nicht mehr durch und das Massenfüttern ist auch vorbei, nun erholt sich das Gewässer gaaaaanz langsam wieder, die Muscheln und Bitterlinge sind aber nicht mehr vorhanden, die haben dieses Inferno nicht überlebt.

So kann man mal sehen, wie schnell sich etwas verselbstständigt, nur weil Angler glauben, sie können einem Gewässer nicht schaden und im Zweifel alle Schäden wieder beheben, mit Gegenmaßnahmen, die dann wieder andere Schäden anrichten.

Alles hat angefangen mit übermäßigem Fischbesatz und ein paar Anglern, die das Füttern übertrieben haben, was eine Kettenlösung verursachte, die alles nur verschlimmerte....

Bevor es diese Karpfen und Anfütterungs-Hype gegeben hat, haben alle ausreichend Karpfen gefangen, auch ohne tagelanges vorfüttern, einfach eine Kartoffel an den Haken, oder etwas Mehlteig und gut war es. Heute muss man schon fast Füttern, wenn man Erfolg haben will, weil das zu viele machen und sie sich gegenseitig die Karpfen von den Plätzen locken.... Ohne würde es garantiert auch heute noch gehen, das ist meine reine Überzeugung.


----------



## cyberpeter (26. Juni 2012)

*AW: Warum diese Massen füttern*



Dorschgreifer schrieb:


> Bevor es diese Karpfen und Anfütterungs-Hype gegeben hat, haben alle ausreichend Karpfen gefangen, auch ohne tagelanges vorfüttern, einfach eine Kartoffel an den Haken, oder etwas Mehlteig und gut war es. Heute muss man schon fast Füttern, wenn man Erfolg haben will, weil das zu viele machen und sie sich gegenseitig die Karpfen von den Plätzen locken.... Ohne würde es garantiert auch heute noch gehen, das ist meine reine Überzeugung.



Schöner Beitrag! 
Aber irgendwie war mir die Moral dieser Geschichte schon nach den ersten Absätzen klar .... 

Bei einem 1 ha sich die Karpfen von den Plätzen locken .... :q

Wir haben einen 4 ha See wo man pro Platz nicht mehr als eine handvoll Futter reinwerfen muß, weil man wenn man den See etwas kennt an einem normalen Tag nicht an den Karpfen "vorbeianglen" kann. Es gibt zwar immer wieder einige die meinen man muß auch an diesem See bedeutend mehr Futter reinwerfen aber wirklich viel erfolgreicher sind sie nicht auch die anderen fangen nachwievor ihre Karpfen.

Wieso - weil die Karpfen in diesem Gewässer so stark "moseln" dass nur ein paar ausgewählte einer bestimmten Bevölkerungsgruppe hier wirklich Karpfen entnehmen - ensprechend gering ist die Entnahme und muß auch der Besatz ausfallen. Trotzdem und trotz des schlecht begehbaren Steilufers ist das Gewässer nicht gerade "anglerlos" was an den Karpfen mit teilweise über 30 Pfund liegt. Gerade die sonst so verschrienen "Karpfenspezialisten" lieben dieses Gewässer, weil es dort sehr auf den Angler und nicht auf irgendwelche Futterschlachten ankommt. 

Wäre dies nicht der Fall und die Karpfen würden genauso entnommen wie an anderen Seen und vermutlich auch bei euch würde die Bestandsdichte auch hier rapide abnehmen und man müßte um die verbleibenden Karpfen "kämpfen" und wie dan Angler, nicht nur Karpfenangler, nunmal sind wird nach jeder Möglichkeit gesucht und wenn nur einer mit Futter mehr fängt dann geht es wieder los je kleiner der Bestand um so mehr wird ins Wasser gekippt um noch den letzen Karpfen an den Haken und vorallem aus dem Wasser zu bekommen (entnehmen) oder es wird nachgesetzt wenn man ohne Futter fangen will. Aber dann wären wir ja wieder in der Spirale die eigentlich keiner haben will ...

[Ironie an]
Ich sags ja, die Kochtopfangler sind an allem schuld... 
[Ironie aus]


Gruß Peter


----------



## gründler (26. Juni 2012)

*AW: Warum diese Massen füttern*



daci7 schrieb:


> Ich glaube man kann das nicht so ganz trennen - ein See der garnicht befüttert und besetzt wurde verfügt über ein wesentlich leistungsfähigeres "Puffersystem". Ein anderer, der eben konstant überbesetzt und unter Dauerfeuer steht verkraftet eben ein solches Szenario schlechter.


 

Ich sagte ja da gehören viele faktoren zu,ich kenne Teiche die werden *nicht* beangelt (Nie) kaum fische drinn ausser Rotfedern und Moderlieschen Kröten....usw.aber diese kippen trotzdem fast jeden Sommer um meist mitte Juli bis mitte August.

Da spielen soviele faktoren ne Rolle das kann man nicht verallgemeinern.

Ich kenne Altwasseraquarien die kriegen soviel Dünger und futter die fische müßten eigentlich schon Jahrelang tot sein,und ich kenne Seen die sind von Anglern befreit und kippen trotzdem regelmässig um.


Und es sind nicht nur die Karpfenangler.


Hier mal ein Auszug aus einer Ausschreibung

17liter futter 
2 liter Maden

Angeldauer 3 Std.

Teilnehmerzahl 150 Mann

Gewässer Kanal im Osten Deutschlands.


Also nicht nur immer auf die Carper hauen.

Und wenn ich so an die Gummiköder denke die da überall am Gewässergrund schlummern...keiner ist hier unschuldig wir alle tragen dazu bei mit Blei Pilker Gummis Futter....usw.

Was wir brauchen ist Respekt gegenüber Kollegen,weil wir sägen alle am gleichen Ast und wir sitzen auch alle zusammen auf diesen Ast.


Nachtrag: Sollte ich jemals 1-2 Wochen vorfüttern(was nicht passiert) und ich komme dann Abends zum erneuten füttern zum Gewässer und da sitzt jemand auf diesen Platz,dreh ich mich wieder um und gehe.Bin aber nicht so blöd und sage dem Kollegen das da gefüttert wurde.Und selbst wenn er da 1-2 Karpfen fangen würde= Na und da sind noch genug für mich am nächsten tag oder nächstes Wochende drin.

#h


----------



## daci7 (26. Juni 2012)

*AW: Warum diese Massen füttern*



cyberpeter schrieb:


> Genau das verstehe ich nicht bzw. es ärgert mich  - es wird pauschal angenommen dass man vor hat "über alle Maßen" füttern ohne überhaupt eine Angabe reingeschrieben zu haben ...
> 
> Ob ich in einem solchen Fall 50,100, 200g oder 1 kg pro Tag verfüttere kommt auf die Gegebenheiten an.



Hey,
auch wenn das nun so rüber gekommen ist (und auch wenn ich das in der Vergangenheit öfter gemacht habe) - Das sollte keine Kritik an dich gerichtet sein weil ich weiß, dass du dir Gedanken VOR dem Füttern machst.

Ich weiß aber aus leidlicher Erfahrung, dass das lange nicht bei allen so ist, daher mein Post. Ich habe genug Leute in meinem Freundeskreis, die sich alle Jubeljahre an unbekannten Gewässern treffen um dort "mal einen Schuss ins Dunkle zu versuchen" - was da teilweise für Vorschläge für Futterstrategien kommen ist erschreckend - und das von attestiert hochintelligenten Leuten ...

Ich will auch, und hier wiederhole ich mich gerne, nicht auf der gesamten Karpfenanglerschaft rumhacken, sondern einfach nur offensichtlich vorliegende Probleme ansprechen.


----------



## Dorschgreifer (27. Juni 2012)

*AW: Warum diese Massen füttern*



cyberpeter schrieb:


> Schöner Beitrag!
> Aber irgendwie war mir die Moral dieser Geschichte schon nach den ersten Absätzen klar ....
> 
> Bei einem 1 ha sich die Karpfen von den Plätzen locken .... :q


 
Es sollte keine Grundkritik an die Karpfenangler sein.

ich wollte damit nur aufzeigen, dass ein paar Hornochsen dafür sorgen, dass alle anderen Karpfenagler mit in einen Sack gestopft werden und somit einen gewissen Ruf weg haben. Und dann daraufhin eine Menge falscher Entscheidungen getroffen werden können, die alles nur verschlimmbessern.

Das gleiche kann man in anderer Form durchaus auf andere Angler beim Spinnfischen, Aalangeln oder sonstwie übertragen.

Würden nicht immer wieder einige Karpfenangler von ihren Massenfütterungen schreiben, dann würde es auch bei weitem nicht so viele Vorurteile geben.


----------



## cyberpeter (27. Juni 2012)

*AW: Warum diese Massen füttern*



Dorschgreifer schrieb:


> Würden nicht immer wieder einige Karpfenangler von ihren Massenfütterungen schreiben, dann würde es auch bei weitem nicht so viele Vorurteile geben.



Was sollen die Karpfenangler machen um diese Vorurteile "aus der Welt schaffen"? 

Nichts mehr zum Thema Futter schreiben und wenn ja sich am besten im Futter unterbieten oder am besten gleich nur noch in Karpfenforen posten?

Ich kenne zwar nicht alle Posts, die hier im Forum Kapfenanglern zum Thema füttern verfast wurden - wie auch - aber bei vielen wenn nicht sogar bei den meisten die ich gelesen habe stellt bzw. stellte sich heraus, wenn man sich die Mühe macht und den Post richtig ließt oder einfach mal nachfragt, dass eine große Futtermenge eben nicht am 1 ha Weiher an einem Tag versenkt wurde sondern wenn eine große Futtermenge an einem Tag eingebracht wurde waren dass große Seen oder Flüsse.

Selbst wenn man versucht möglichst "ummißverständlich" zu schreiben gibt es immer wieder welche, wie ich selber leider oft feststellen mußte, die (absichtlich) Sachen aus dem Zusammenhang reißen um eine "Hexenjagd" zu veranstalten. Wenn man sich die Mühe macht und auf diese Diskussion (sinnlosen) eingeht und ihnen nach einigem hin und her die Argumente ausgehen kommt als letztes "Totschlagargument" - es gibt ja genug Karpfenangler die das so machen und die Karpfenangler sich über ihren Ruf nicht zu wundern brauchen - dumm nur dass sich in diesem Thread kein einziger dieser schwarzen Schaafe sich zu Wort gemeldet hat... Und wieder andere plapern einfach das nach, was sie wo gehört oder gelesen haben, es ist ja cool irgendjemand an den Pranger zu stellen.

Verstehst Du was ich meine ....

Es soll nicht heißen unter den Karpfenanglern gibt es keine schwarzen Schaafe. Die gibt es wie bei jeder anderen "Angelart" auch. Nur die Anzahl, die gerne immer wieder sugeriert wird, ist deutlich niedriger. Ich würde sogar soweit gehen, dass sich der "interessierte" Karpfenangler vielleicht noch etwas mehr mit dem Fisch und dem Gewässer beschäftigt wie manch anderer Angler tut und einen Teufel tun würde, die sich das Gewässer bzw. den Angelplatz durch übermäßiges füttern selber kaputt zu machen!


Gruß Peter


----------



## Andal (27. Juni 2012)

*AW: Warum diese Massen füttern*

Es war schon immer die Dummheit einzelner, die vielen anderen Schaden zufügte; nicht nur beim Angeln.

30 Liter pro Sitzung sind an einem Gewässer wie dem Po in Italien so viel, wie die berühmte "Handvoll" am Vereinsweiher, weil dort eben ein dermaßen enormer Friedfischbestand ist. Von diesen vermeintlichen Massen ist am nächsten Tag nicht ein Körnchen mehr übrig. Aber mach das mal einem Deppen begreiflich.

Statt uns hier aufzuspreißeln, sollten wir uns lieber in Feld und Flur begeben und nach dem Kraut gegen die Doofheit suchen! 

Bis das gefunden ist, werden wir uns notgedrungen mit den Folgen, sprich zwangsläufigen Verboten arrangieren müssen.


----------



## Dorschgreifer (27. Juni 2012)

*AW: Warum diese Massen füttern*



cyberpeter schrieb:


> Verstehst Du was ich meine ....


 
Natürlich verstehe ich, was Du meinst, aber die Gegner interessiert es nicht, die denken nun eimal pauschal. Genau so wie einige pauschal denken, mit Futter alle Probleme zu lösen und ihre Fangaussichten zu erhöhen.

Und auch von Karpfenanglerforen wurde mir schon berichtet, dass Massenfüttern dort nicht mehr gerne gesehen wird.

Vielleicht hilft es, wenn man sich darauf begnügt angemessen zu füttern und keine Mengen zu nennen.

Wer schreibt, dass er 2 Wochen lang jeden Tag 10Kg verfüttert, der hat nun einmal meist seinen Stempel weg.

Ich bleibe nach wie vor aber bei der Ansicht, dass Füttern nicht notwendig ist, jeder würde seine Fische fangen, auch an großen Gewässern, zumindest, wenn man diese einigermaßen kennt. Und auch bei Großgewässern stelle ich mir die Frage, ob die Karpfen wirklich ihre natürlichen Bereiche verlassen, nur um auf der anderen Seite des Sees (eventuell 5 km entfernt) das Futter zu finden.|kopfkrat


----------



## rainerle (27. Juni 2012)

*AW: Warum diese Massen füttern*



Dorschgreifer schrieb:


> ...........
> 
> Ich bleibe nach wie vor aber bei der Ansicht, dass Füttern nicht notwendig ist, jeder würde seine Fische fangen, auch an großen Gewässern, zumindest, wenn man diese einigermaßen kennt. Und auch bei Großgewässern stelle ich mir die Frage, ob die Karpfen wirklich ihre natürlichen Bereiche verlassen, nur um auf der anderen Seite des Sees (eventuell 5 km entfernt) das Futter zu finden.|kopfkrat



Grundsätzlich gebe ich Dir da Recht, grundsätzlich berichten immer mehr von dem sogenannten Fallenstellen mit 'Single-Hook-Bait' (gibt's da eigentlich ne deutsche Umschreibung für) und ein paar Murmeln darum verteilt. Nur vermeintlich einfacher und schneller ist es doch den Fisch mit ordentlich Futter an den Platz zu locken und dort auch zu halten. Vermeintlich deshalb: der Zeitaufwand für "Futterkampagnen" ist doch erheblich und müsste der eigentlichen Angelzeit bis zum ersten Fisch hinzugerechnet werden und durch gleiches Verhalten von 2 Futter-Fetischisten halbieren sich sowohl die Chancen die Karpfen an den Platz zu locken und zu halten als auch die Anzahl der Fische (da sitzt jetzt eine gewisse Simplifizierung drinnen - aber grundsätzlich verhält es sich doch so). 

Nichts desto Trotz sind auf m.M.n. die Szenarien bei welchen Gewässer wegen zu viel Futtereintrag kippen meist ganz, ganz weit hergeholt genauso wie die oft angenommene Menge derer die das Tun und auch die Quantität mit der sie anfüttern. Da ist immer viel 'hören sagen' dabei und auch die welche intensiv Futter einbringen verdatteln sich da allzugerne bei ihren Mengenangaben noch oben.


----------



## cyberpeter (27. Juni 2012)

*AW: Warum diese Massen füttern*



Dorschgreifer schrieb:


> Und auch von Karpfenanglerforen wurde mir schon berichtet, dass Massenfüttern dort nicht mehr gerne gesehen wird.



Das wurde es noch nie wenn es sinnlos ist und das Gewässer schädigt ... Allerdings hat sich der Ton hier auch verschärft und solche Leute die mit sowas prahlen werden (zu recht) "in der Luft zerrissen" - allerdings macht man sich (vorher) die Mühe zu differenzieren ...



Dorschgreifer schrieb:


> Vielleicht hilft es, wenn man sich darauf begnügt angemessen zu füttern und keine Mengen zu nennen.
> 
> Wer schreibt, dass er 2 Wochen lang jeden Tag 10Kg verfüttert, der hat nun einmal meist seinen Stempel weg.



Genau dass habe ich vorhin gemeint... 

Wenn jemand in einem Thread fragt wie er an einem großen Fluß fischen muß um erfolgreich zu sein soll ich ihm keine oder nicht die richtige Menge sondern eine viel zu kleine sagen obwohl diese dem Gewässer nicht schadet nur um nicht in "Verruf" zu kommen ....

Nicht dein Ernst!



Dorschgreifer schrieb:


> Und auch bei Großgewässern stelle ich mir die Frage, ob die Karpfen wirklich ihre natürlichen Bereiche verlassen, nur um auf der anderen Seite des Sees (eventuell 5 km entfernt) das Futter zu finden.|kopfkrat



Das Problem ist, dass Du dich anscheinend mit Großgewässern überhaupt nicht auskennst auch ich bin da nicht das große Genie versuche es aber mal zu "erklären". 

Mit Futter will dort keiner Karpfen aus 5 km Entfernung anlocken was nebenbei auch nicht funktionieren würde. Die meisten Karpfen sind in diesen Gewässern "Normaden" das heißt sie streifen umher um Futter zu suchen. Irgendwelche Plätze wo sie sich dauernd aufhalten und wo man sie wie  in einem kleinen See beangeln kann gibt es hin und wieder, sind aber eher selten.

Dabei sind die Zugwege oftmals nicht unbedingt auf den Meter "festgelegt" wie in einem Kleingewässer wo sie ja nirgends anders "hinkönnen" d.h. sie varieren aufgrund Strömung, Wassertemperatur usw. was aufgrund der großen Fläche das gezielte "Fallenstellen" mit wenig Futter eigentlich unmöglich macht.

Mal ein Beispiel - akutell aus dem Fußball. Wo wird der Karpfen einen handvoll Futter schneller bzw. überhaupt finden wenn man nicht auf den Meter genau weis wo er "langkommt" im Fünfmeterraum eines Fußballfeldes (=Kleingewässer) oder auf einer Fläche die so groß ist wie ein gesamtes Fußballfelder (=Großgewässer). Um hier den Karpfen auf den Angelplatz "hinzuweisen" ist eine handvoll Futter eher sinnfrei. Es macht aber auch keinen Sinn an solche Plätze 100kg zu versenken weil die Karpfen sonst satt sind bevor sie beim Hakenköder angekommen sind. Das ist Hirn gefragt.

Dazu kommt noch, dass diese "Trupps" je nach Gewässergröße z.B. nur einmal am Tag oder noch seltener "vorbeikommen". Wenn da nur ein handvoll Futter liegt, finden sie es eben nicht oder es ist das innerhalb von nicht mal einer Minute weg und die Fische ziehen weiter, oder Kleinfische haben, bevor die Karpfen eingetroffen sind, es voher schon "nieder gemacht".

Aus diesem Grund wirst Du keinen vernünftigen Karpfenfischer an einem Großgewässer finden, der wirklich Fische fangen will, der mit eine Büchse Mais loszieht. Sicher kann man wenn man sehr viel Glück hat auch dann einen Karpfen fangen aber nachdem Großgewässer ja nicht automatisch soviel mehr Fisch im Gewässer haben wie sie größer sind als Kleingewässer sondern zumindest in Deutschland eher weniger Fisch pro qm ist das Zeitaufwand, den man sich sparen kann.

Gruß Peter


----------



## Dorschgreifer (27. Juni 2012)

*AW: Warum diese Massen füttern*



rainerle schrieb:


> Nur vermeintlich einfacher und schneller ist es doch den Fisch mit ordentlich Futter an den Platz zu locken und dort auch zu halten. Vermeintlich deshalb: der Zeitaufwand für "Futterkampagnen" ist doch erheblich und müsste der eigentlichen Angelzeit bis zum ersten Fisch hinzugerechnet werden und durch gleiches Verhalten von 2 Futter-Fetischisten halbieren sich sowohl die Chancen die Karpfen an den Platz zu locken und zu halten als auch die Anzahl der Fische (da sitzt jetzt eine gewisse Simplifizierung drinnen - aber grundsätzlich verhält es sich doch so).


 
Genau das ist der Knackpunkt, man (zumindest einige) schafft sich die Probleme gegenseitig und verfällt dann irgendwann in so eine Phase, wo man um die Wette füttert, nur um dem anderen etwas voraus zu sein.

Und das alles wofür? Nur um soviele Karpfen wie möglich in einer gewissen Zeit zu fangen und macht dann was damit?|kopfkrat




> Nichts desto Trotz sind auf m.M.n. die Szenarien bei welchen Gewässer wegen zu viel Futtereintrag kippen meist ganz, ganz weit hergeholt genauso wie die oft angenommene Menge derer die das Tun und auch die Quantität mit der sie anfüttern. Da ist immer viel 'hören sagen' dabei und auch die welche intensiv Futter einbringen verdatteln sich da allzugerne bei ihren Mengenangaben noch oben


 
Stimmt, Futter alleine bringt ein Gewässer nicht so schnell zum Umkippen. Aber, wenn ein Gewässer eventuell kurz davor ist, dann "könnte" zuvieles Futtern das Zünglein an der Waage sein. 

Da ein Angler in der Regel vorher keine Wasserwerte des zu beangelnden Gewässers nimmt, weiß er das im Zweifel aber nicht und nimmt das billigend in Kauf und wofür, nur für den Spaß am Drill, oder haben sie wichtige Gründe für ihr tun?|kopfkrat


----------



## Dorschgreifer (27. Juni 2012)

*AW: Warum diese Massen füttern*



cyberpeter schrieb:


> Wenn jemand in einem Thread fragt wie er an einem großen Fluß fischen muß um erfolgreich zu sein soll ich ihm keine oder nicht die richtige Menge sondern eine viel zu kleine sagen *obwohl diese dem Gewässer nicht schade*t nur um nicht in "Verruf" zu kommen ....
> 
> Nicht dein Ernst!


 
Und woher nimmst Du explizit das Wissen, was einem Gewässer schadet und was nicht?





> Das Problem ist, dass Du dich anscheinend mit Großgewässern überhaupt nicht auskennst


 
Da wäre ich vorsichtig mit solch einer Vermutung...




> Mit Futter will dort keiner Karpfen aus 5 km Entfernung anlocken was nebenbei auch nicht funktionieren würde.


 
Das wollte ich damit sagen.



> Die meisten Karpfen sind in diesen Gewässern "Normaden" das heißt sie streifen umher um Futter zu suchen. Irgendwelche Plätze wo sie sich dauernd aufhalten und wo man sie in einem See beangeln kann gibt es zwar, sind aber eher selten.
> 
> Dabei sind die Wege oftmals nicht unbedingt auf den Meter "festgelegt" was aufgrund der großen Fläche das gezielte "Fallenstellen" mit wenig Futter unmöglich macht.
> 
> ...


 
Genau so gibt es Bereich, wo sie nie zu finden sind.

Wenn man es mal an einem See festmacht, den ich kenne, mit knapp 100Ha: Dieser See ist auf der einen seite mit einer steil abfallenden Uferböschung gesegnet, wo es gleich steil auf 30m abfällt, auf der Seite hat noch nieman einen Karpfen gefangen, auch die Berufsfischer mit ihren Netzen nicht. Auf der anderen siete hat er einen Flachwasserbereich, bis 10m, dort werden Karpfen regelmäßig gefangen.

An der tiefen Seite könnte man sichlich 2 Tonnen Futter verklappen, die Erfolgsaussichten wären aber bestimmt nach wie vor nicht sonderlich groß, dass man dort einen karpfen fängt.

Nun fragt ein unerfahrener pauschal:

Ich habe einen See mit 100 Ha und weis, dass dort viele und große Karpfen drin sind, wieviele Bolies muss ich vorfüttern, um Erfolg zu haben?

Welche Antwort würdest Du ihm geben und diese wie begründen?


----------



## cyberpeter (27. Juni 2012)

*AW: Warum diese Massen füttern*



Dorschgreifer schrieb:


> Genau das ist der Knackpunkt, man (zumindest einige) schafft sich die Probleme gegenseitig und verfällt dann irgendwann in so eine Phase, wo man um die Wette füttert, nur um dem anderen etwas voraus zu sein.
> 
> Und das alles wofür? Nur um soviele Karpfen wie möglich in einer gewissen Zeit zu fangen und macht dann was damit?|kopfkrat



Genau solche "Typen" kenne ich auch. Das sind dann aber zu 99,9 % keine Karpfenangler, es sei denn das man durch einen elektr. Bißanzeiger und evtl. ein Rodpod zu einem solchen wird.

Das sind solche Typen die heute auf Forelle, morgen auf Karpfen und übermorgen auf Hecht angeln - nichts davon aber richtig beherrschen.

Fangen die nichts, fehlt ihnen das Wissen mit der Situation umzugehen und es wird gekippt und gekippt ...


----------



## cyberpeter (27. Juni 2012)

*AW: Warum diese Massen füttern*

@ Dorschgreifer

Aha jetzt wird der Text "zerpflückt" - aber gut

Ich weis nicht, ob die "empfohlene" Futtermenge schadet weil ich nicht zu 100 % ausschließen kann, dass auf der anderen Seeseite einer oder mehrere 200 kg an diesem Tag versenkt haben und das zusammen mit dem 2 KG die ich empfohlen habe und was für sich alleine nach "herrschender Meinung" und meiner Erfahrung unschädlich wäre selbst wenn das von mehreren Anglern ausgebracht wird, den See dann nicht vielleicht doch zum umkippen bringt .... 

Darauf wolltest Du ja warscheinlich hinaus ...

Dann mußt Du aber auch sagen was Du wirklich willst und nicht alle möglichen Sachen "vorschieben". Wenn man deine letzten Beiträge so durchließt sieht man doch recht deutlich deine "Einstellung". Beiträge wie

_"Stimmt, Futter alleine bringt ein Gewässer nicht so schnell zum  Umkippen. Aber, wenn ein Gewässer eventuell kurz davor ist, dann  "könnte" zuvieles Futtern das Zünglein an der Waage sein.

Da ein Angler in der Regel vorher keine Wasserwerte des zu beangelnden  Gewässers nimmt, weiß er das im Zweifel aber nicht und nimmt das  billigend in Kauf und wofür, nur für den Spaß am Drill, oder haben sie  wichtige Gründe für ihr tun?"
_
zeigen ohne viel zu "interpretieren", dass Du am liebsten das Füttern besser heute als morgen überwiegend verbieten würdest weil es kann ja immer was passieren. Welchen Grund Du für deine doch relativ radikale Ansicht hast weis ich nicht aber ich akzeptiere es weil jeder seine Meinung hat nur schreibe es dann auch so.


Wenn das an allen Gewässern aufgrund der Gewässerstruktur so "einfach" ist, wie den den Du beschreibst dann erkläre das mal denen die schon jahrelang regelmäßig an die großen Seen nach MeckPom fahren und dort viel Zeit und Geld in Futter und Taktik investieren, dass sie alle eigentlich an der falschen Stelle angeln weil sie nicht mit einer Dose Mais oder einer handvoll Boilies am Tag auskommen so wie Du (Dir das vorstellst). 

Viele wirklich große Seen sind halt keine 100 ha sondern ein vielfaches größer und aus deinem Hotspod "Flachwasserzone" bestehen viele Seen fast ausschließlich. Das ändert die Vorgehensweise doch grundlegend oder bist Du da anderer Ansicht ... 

Dann ist schon schwierig überhaupt die Zugruten zu finden - ich bin immer wieder beeindruckt mit welchen Taktiken dort zu werke gegangen wird obwohl es nicht meine Art von Karpfenfischerei ist würde ich mir nicht anmaßen, diesen Leuten gute Ratschläge zu geben ...


Gruß Peter


----------



## Ralle 24 (27. Juni 2012)

*AW: Warum diese Massen füttern*

Nehmt bitte die persönliche Schärfe aus der Diskussion und bleibt ruhig und sachlich.


----------



## cyberpeter (27. Juni 2012)

*AW: Warum diese Massen füttern*

OK, hast recht. Habs geändert!!


----------



## Dorschgreifer (27. Juni 2012)

*AW: Warum diese Massen füttern*



cyberpeter schrieb:


> @ Dorschgreifer
> 
> Aha jetzt wird der Text "zerpflückt" - aber gut
> 
> ...


 
Nicht ganz so extrem, aber dem Grunde nach ja. Was ich damit ausdrücken will, ist, dass es schwierig ist, jemanden der pauschal fragt, eine fachgerechte Antwort zu geben, mehr nicht. Im Zweifel rennt der gefragte mit dem Argument los: "der User XY im AB hat aber gesagt...".




> ....zeigen ohne viel zu "interpretieren", dass Du am liebsten das Füttern besser heute als morgen komplett verbieten würdest weil es kann ja immer was passieren. Welchen Grund Du für deine doch relativ radikale Ansicht hast weis ich nicht aber ich akzeptiere es weil jeder seine Meinung hat nur schreibe es dann auch so.
> 
> 
> Wenn das an allen Gewässern aufgrund der Gewässerstruktur so "einfach" ist, wie den den Du beschreibst dann erkläre das mal denen die schon jahrelang regelmäßig an die großen Seen nach MeckPom fahren und dort viel Zeit und Geld in Futter und Taktik investieren, dass sie alle eigentlich an der falschen Stelle angeln weil sie nicht mit einer Dose Mais oder einer handvoll Boilies am Tag auskommen so wie Du (Dir das vorstellst).
> ...


 
Nicht falsch verstehen, das ist keine radikale Ansicht gegen das Füttern generell, das kann ich gar nicht, denn ich füttere teilweise ja auch, wenn ich auch eher der "eine Handvoll-Fütterer" bin. Und dann auch nur in Gewässern, die ich wirklich richtig kenne.

Ich würde es mir aber nie anmaßen, außenstehenden da irgendwelche Tips zur Futtermenge zu geben für Gewässer, die ich nicht kenne. Und da sollten auch alle anderen vorsichtig mit sein, denn aus der Ferne kann niemand ein Gewässer beurteilen, das er nicht kennt und sollte sich dann zurückhalten.


----------



## Ulxxx Hxxst (27. Juni 2012)

*AW: Warum diese Massen füttern*

Mmmh - ich denke, mit ein wenig Erfahrung kann man eine "angemessene Menge" Futtermaterial selbst festlegen.
Ich informiere mich doch vorher über das Gewässer (zumindest bei mir im Verein) , wie gross ist das Gewässer, wieviel Fläche davon ist für den Karpfen interessant (bis max. 5-6 Meter in einigen Gewässern deutlich flacher  - Sommersprungsschicht) , wieviel wird besetzt , wieviel gefangen ... 

Dann noch mit dem Boot eine aufmerksame Runde über den See und fertig.

Wer einfach nur hinfährt und zu viel an der falschen Stelle reinkippt wird weniger fangen als derjenige der zu wenig an der richtigen Stelle anfüttert.

Eigentlich ganz simpel - man muss sich nur ein paar Gedanken machen.


----------



## cyberpeter (27. Juni 2012)

*AW: Warum diese Massen füttern*



Dorschgreifer schrieb:


> Nicht ganz so extrem, aber dem Grunde nach ja. Was ich damit ausdrücken will, ist, dass es schwierig ist, jemanden der pauschal fragt, eine fachgerechte Antwort zu geben, mehr nicht. Im Zweifel rennt der gefragte mit dem Argument los: "der User XY im AB hat aber gesagt...".



Ok wenn ich Dich und das was Du vorher geschrieben hast richtig verstehe reichen als Angaben Gewässergröße, - art und Fischbestand und andere "fütterndene Angler" nicht aus.

Also besser ohne Wasserprobe bzw. gewässerokolgisches Gutachten, Ortsbegehung und natürlich einer genauen Statistik was bisher in diesem Gewässer gefüttert wurde keinen Tip mehr geben, wenn jemand z.B. ein Anfänger nach einer Angabe zur Futtermenge hier im Forum fragt - lieber ihn das ganze selber "ausprobieren" lassen.

Richtig oder falsch verstanden?



Dorschgreifer schrieb:


> Nicht falsch verstehen, das ist keine radikale Ansicht gegen das Füttern generell.



Nein, wie käme ich denn dadrauf ....


----------



## Ulxxx Hxxst (27. Juni 2012)

*AW: Warum diese Massen füttern*

Man kann, ansatt einen Tipp mit KG zu beantworten dem Fragesteller doch einfach einmal die Faktoren erklären ?


----------



## cyberpeter (27. Juni 2012)

*AW: Warum diese Massen füttern*



Ulrich Horst schrieb:


> Man kann, ansatt einen Tipp mit KG zu beantworten dem Fragesteller doch einfach einmal die Faktoren erklären ?



Ich habe ehrlich gesagt noch keine Antwort hier im Forum gelesen wo auf die Frage was und wieviel jemand Füttern soll die Antwort 2 KG gekommen ist ...


----------



## Dorschgreifer (27. Juni 2012)

*AW: Warum diese Massen füttern*



cyberpeter schrieb:


> Ok wenn ich Dich und das was Du vorher geschrieben hast richtig verstehe reichen als Angaben Gewässergröße, - art und Fischbestand und andere "fütterndene Angler" nicht aus.
> 
> ....


 
Genau, ohne Gewäserkenntnis würde ich das zumindest nicht tun.




> Also besser ohne Wasserprobe bzw. gewässerokolgisches Gutachten, Ortsbegehung und natürlich einer genauen Statistik was bisher in diesem Gewässer gefüttert wurde keinen Tip mehr geben, wenn jemand z.B. ein Anfänger nach einer Angabe zur Futtermenge hier im Forum fragt - lieber ihn das ganze selber "ausprobieren" lassen.
> 
> Richtig oder falsch verstanden?


 
Ich würde ihn im Zweifel an den Gewässerbewirtschafter verweisen, was einen kurzen Anruf bedeutet, aber niemals Pauschalausagen treffen. Es sei denn, ich kenne das Gewässer persönlich genau.

Wenn der Gewässerbewirtschafter keine Bedenken hat, dann trägt er ab dieser Aussage die Verantwortung für die Futterfreigabe, er sollte sein Gewässer ja kennen.

Alles andere finde ich fahrlässig.


----------



## cyberpeter (27. Juni 2012)

*AW: Warum diese Massen füttern*



Dorschgreifer schrieb:


> Ich würde ihn im Zweifel an den Gewässerbewirtschafter verweisen, was einen kurzen Anruf bedeutet



was in der Praxis darauf rausläuft, dass wenn überhaupt der Vorstand angerufen wird, der im Zweifelsfall genau diese Qualität hat wie in dem von Dir geschilderten Beitrag zum Verlauf eures Gewässers ....

|rolleyes

na dann ...


----------



## CarpHunter_96 (27. Juni 2012)

*AW: Warum diese Massen füttern*

Also ich fütter ca 5-10kg partikel an einem tag an und das 3 tage lang gerade eben wieder ca 10kg fertig zubereitet, es kommt immer auf das Gewässer,der bestand+ wv angler anfüttern.
Wo ich auf karpfen angel dort ist der Stausee 2km lang, niemand fischt auf weißfisch bzw karpfen nur ich und mein Vater und der bestand der fische ist echt sehr viel 

Gruß CarpHunter


----------



## meckpomm (27. Juni 2012)

*AW: Warum diese Massen füttern*

Moin,

kurzer Hinweis aus der Praxis:

Pauschal zu sagen, an diesem und jenen Platz sind die Karpfen und ihr müsst nicht vorfüttern, hab ich noch nicht festgestellt. Manchmal stehen Karpfen auch in 20m Tiefe und fressen.

Viele Karpfenangler haben mittlerweile ein umfangreiches Sammelorium an Hilfsmitteln, um zu schauen, ob's Futter weg ist. Das geht beim Kescher los, über Taucherbrille, Aquaskope bis hin zur - welch technisches Teufelzeugs - Unterwasserkamera. Futter nachzulegen, wenn noch was liegt, macht wenig Sinn... Man bekommt aber auch ein Gefühl, was so mal in einer Nacht vom Platz verschwunden sein kann.

Auch die Leute die mit 200 Kilo nach Frankreich fahren, kommen zuweilen mit 197 Kilo zurück.

320Liter Boilies pro Tag? Am liebsten, hätte ich den Taschenrechner rausgeholt und nachgerechnet, wie tief das Gewässer jetzt nur noch sein dürfte. Zweiter Gedanke: Ein Kilo Boilies kostet aber mindestens 2,5€ in der Heimproduktion. Von daher melde ich da einfach mal meine Zweifel an...

Single-Hookbait auch mit einer Handvoll Futter, bringt nicht immer Fisch. Die Fische interessiert's dann einfach nicht. Selbst probiert.

Letztendlich, und da komm ich zum Ausgangspunkt, haben wir die Schilderung von einem der Beteiligten. Ohne jetzt irgendwas zu unterstellen, manchmal könnten ja nicht ganz unwesentliche Details vergessen worden sein, unabsichtlich natürlich... Könnte ja sein.

Gruß
Rene


----------



## daci7 (27. Juni 2012)

*AW: Warum diese Massen füttern*

Und nocheinmal, damits auch jeder mal gelesen hat:
Es ist für das Gewässer schnurzpiepenegal ob die Boilies gefressen werden. Es geht alleine um den Nährstoffeintrag - und der ist unabhängig davon ob ne Horde Brassen den Platz leerfrisst oder 435897634985 Satzkarpfen alles wegfuttern - der Nährstoffeintrag ist gleich der Futtermenge.

Worst Case sind halt die von Carphunter beschriebenen Szenarien: Überbesetzte Tümpel in denen auchnoch viel gefüttert wird, weil eben auch alles immer schnell weggefressen wird...


----------



## gründler (28. Juni 2012)

*AW: Warum diese Massen füttern*



meckpomm schrieb:


> Single-Hookbait auch mit einer Handvoll Futter, bringt nicht immer Fisch. Die Fische interessiert's dann einfach nicht. Selbst probiert.
> 
> 
> Gruß
> Rene


 

Futterneid wird halt auch nur ausgelöst wenn was zum futtern da ist 

|wavey:


----------



## meckpomm (28. Juni 2012)

*AW: Warum diese Massen füttern*



daci7 schrieb:


> Und nocheinmal, damits auch jeder mal gelesen hat:
> Es ist für das Gewässer schnurzpiepenegal ob die Boilies gefressen werden. Es geht alleine um den Nährstoffeintrag - und der ist unabhängig davon ob ne Horde Brassen den Platz leerfrisst oder 435897634985 Satzkarpfen alles wegfuttern - der Nährstoffeintrag ist gleich der Futtermenge.
> 
> Worst Case sind halt die von Carphunter beschriebenen Szenarien: Überbesetzte Tümpel in denen auchnoch viel gefüttert wird, weil eben auch alles immer schnell weggefressen wird...


 
Moin,

aber dann musst du dich auch fragen lassen, ob Schwimmer und Taucher so gut für das Ökosystem sind?  Immerhin verschreckst du Vögel, verjagst Fische, Fischotter und Bieber. Und dann erst die Rotbauchunke. Aber damit du es auch verstehst: Auch du hinterlässt Spuren am Gewässer, kannst du nichts gegen tun.

Schonmal drüber nachgedacht, wie viele Tonnen Laub jeden Herbst ins Wasser wehen? Da sind auch schon ganze Gewässer verlandet, ohne dass da ein Karpfenangler gefüttert hat.

Gruß
Rene


----------



## Nobbi 78 (28. Juni 2012)

*AW: Warum diese Massen füttern*



meckpomm schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hat ja auch niemand das Gegenteil behauptet!
Seen sind halt Nährstofffallen und die verlandung eines Sees durch Eutrophierung ist über die Jahre ein ganz natürlicher Prozess! 
Nur hier wird ständig so geschrieben ob das Futter das von den Fischen gefressen wird,keine Nährstoffe mehr  ins Gewässer einbringt!#d
Gruß


----------



## cyberpeter (28. Juni 2012)

*AW: Warum diese Massen füttern*



Nobbi 78 schrieb:


> Nur hier wird ständig so geschrieben ob das Futter das von den Fischen gefressen wird,keine Nährstoffe mehr  ins Gewässer einbringt!



Aber nur zu dem Teil, der von Karpfen nicht verwertet wird - also wieder ausgeschieden wird. Wieviel das ist hängt vom verwendeten Futter ab.

Der "im" Karpfen verbleibende Teil wird verbraucht oder in Biomasse "umgewandelt". 

Es macht also schon einen Unterschied ob gefressen wird oder nicht und man sollte nicht nur deshalb darauf achten, dass man nur soviel Futter reinwirft was auch gefressen wird.

Gruß Peter


----------



## großdorsch 1 (28. Juni 2012)

*AW: Warum diese Massen füttern*

das es manche mit dem anfüttern übertreiben stimmt ja,aber genauso übertreiben es viele der nichtkarpfenangler mit dem fische abschlagen und jammern dann,dass da keine fische mehr drin sind!!!  und wenn se dann sehen wie ein carphunter ein paar geile fische auf die matte legt,dann wird über die "tonnen" futter gelästert die da ja angeblich ins wasser fliegen!!!
so lange es verschiedene angelarten und fische gibt,werden die streitereien nie aufhören!!! und deshalb zerlegen uns auch die nabuleute,peta und wie se alle heisen!!!


----------



## daci7 (28. Juni 2012)

*AW: Warum diese Massen füttern*



cyberpeter schrieb:


> Aber nur zu dem Teil, der von Karpfen nicht verwertet wird - also wieder ausgeschieden wird. Wieviel das ist hängt vom verwendeten Futter ab.
> 
> Der "im" Karpfen verbleibende Teil wird verbraucht oder in Biomasse "umgewandelt".
> 
> ...



Nein - eben nicht. Es geht um einen Nährstoffeintrag ins Gewässer und ob der erst in Fischprotein oder Fischschei*e umgesetzt wird oder direkt freigeschwemmt wird ist mehr oder weniger wumpe.


----------



## Ralle 24 (28. Juni 2012)

*AW: Warum diese Massen füttern*



cyberpeter schrieb:


> Aber nur zu dem Teil, der von Karpfen nicht verwertet wird - also wieder ausgeschieden wird. Wieviel das ist hängt vom verwendeten Futter ab.
> 
> Der "im" Karpfen verbleibende Teil wird verbraucht oder in Biomasse "umgewandelt".
> 
> ...



Wie daci7 schon schrieb, ist es vollkommen wumpe, in welcher Form Nährstoffe im Gewässer verbleiben. Als Fischfleisch sind sie zwar so lange inaktiv, wie der Fisch lebt, aber spätestens mit dessem Verenden im Gewässer werden sie wieder freigesetzt.

In einem stehenden Gewässer ist der Nährstoffabtrag zu 99,9 % darauf beschränkt, was komplett aus dem Gewässer entfernt wird. Beispielsweise die Entnahme eines gefangenen Fisches.


----------



## daci7 (28. Juni 2012)

*AW: Warum diese Massen füttern*



meckpomm schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> aber dann musst du dich auch fragen lassen, ob Schwimmer und Taucher so gut für das Ökosystem sind?  Immerhin verschreckst du Vögel, verjagst Fische, Fischotter und Bieber. Und dann erst die Rotbauchunke. Aber damit du es auch verstehst: Auch du hinterlässt Spuren am Gewässer, kannst du nichts gegen tun.
> 
> ...



Und wie soll ich diese Argumentation verstehen? Wir hinterlassen alle Spuren, also kann ich eh machen was ich will?
Der natürliche Verlauf eines Stillgewässers ist häufig die Verlandung - also kann ich's doch direkt zuschütten?

Ich plädiere dafür so *wenig wie möglich* an diesen Systemen herumzupfuschen. Dazu gehört sich vorsichtig darin zu bewegen, seinen Müll wieder mit zu nehmen und eben auch sein Hobby so einzuschränken, dass ich mein Auswirken minimal halte.
Größere Eingriffe in Artengefüge (wie durch das Einbringen neuer Arten, oder das Verdrängen/Bevorzugen anderer -> Besatz zu starke Entnahme) halte ich für genauso falsch wie unangebrachte Eingriffe in den Nährstoffhaushalt ganzer Systeme.
Ich plädiere *nicht* dafür das Füttern oder das Angeln ganz an den Nagel zu hängen und von nun an Veganer zu werden...


----------



## Nobbi 78 (29. Juni 2012)

*AW: Warum diese Massen füttern*



großdorsch 1 schrieb:


> das es manche mit dem anfüttern übertreiben stimmt ja,aber genauso übertreiben es viele der nichtkarpfenangler mit dem fische abschlagen und jammern dann,dass da keine fische mehr drin sind!!!  und wenn se dann sehen wie ein carphunter ein paar geile fische auf die matte legt,dann wird über die "tonnen" futter gelästert die da ja angeblich ins wasser fliegen!!!
> so lange es verschiedene angelarten und fische gibt,werden die streitereien nie aufhören!!! und deshalb zerlegen uns auch die nabuleute,peta und wie se alle heisen!!!



Klar es sind ja auch nicht nur  Karpfenangler, schwarze Schafe gibt es in jeder Spate, Z.B. der Kunstköderangler, der sagt das er an einen guten Spot bis zu 50 Gufis am Tag lässt ist nichts besser, ganz im Gegenteil!
Ich verstehe nur nicht das sich hier einige Leute(nicht alle) sofort auf den Schlips getreten fühlen wenn mal die Futtergewohnheiten  mancher Angler kritisiert werden, aber im selben Atemzug sagen das es normal wäre innerhalb von 3 Tagen mal ebend 1 Zentner Futter ins Gewässer zu verklappen!
Gruss


----------



## cyberpeter (29. Juni 2012)

*AW: Warum diese Massen füttern*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Wie daci7 schon schrieb, ist es vollkommen wumpe, in welcher Form Nährstoffe im Gewässer verbleiben. Als Fischfleisch sind sie zwar so lange inaktiv, wie der Fisch lebt, aber spätestens mit dessem Verenden im Gewässer werden sie wieder freigesetzt.



Sicher ?

Das würde aber voraussetzen, dass keine Nährstoffe, Kleintiere oder Fische z.B. durch Wasservögel aus dem Gewässer kommen und dass keine Fische von Anglern aus dem Gewässer entnommen werden oder die "Leichen" nicht von anderen Tieren "verwertet" werden sondern verrotten und vorallem das die vom Karpfen aufgenommenen Nährstoffe zu 100 % in Biomasse umgesetzt werden - von was lebt dann der Karpfen ? 

Darauf könnte man dann wieder erwiedern es sind ja auch natürliche Nährstoffe da die reichen dass sich der Karpfen davon ernährt wo man dann aber wissen müßte wie groß der Fischbestand bzw. das natürliche Nahrungsangebot ist. Ist der Bestand größer als das Gewässer natürliche Nahrung hergibt, wie dies an vielen Gewässern der Fall ist  funktioniert die Theorie schon wieder nicht und das ein größeres Nahrungsangebot auch mehr Wasservögel usw. anzieht ....

Alles nicht so einfach ...

Deshalb sollte man auch mit bedacht füttern und nicht viel hilft viel - aber das ist ja bei den meisten der Fall und die einzelnen "Unbelehrbaren" werden leider als Anlass für bestimmte Personen, die zwar wissen dass es eine kleine Minderheit ist, zum Anlaß genommen eine fast schon groteske Panik zu schüren und zum anderen Stimmung gegen Karpfenangler zu machen. Besser wäre es, drausen am Wasser gegen solche Mißstände einzuschreiten aber leider bleibt den meisten dann der Mund verschlossen.

Darüber kann man denken was man will. Ich finde es schade, dass besonders wir Deutschen immer einen Buhmann brauchen auf den wir "einschlagen" können ob nun berechtigt oder unberechtigt - das war früher schon so und ist heute leider nicht anders...


Gruß Peter


----------



## kati48268 (29. Juni 2012)

*AW: Warum diese Massen füttern*

Mal ein etwas anderer Gedanke:
Nährstoffeintrag muss auch nicht zwingend schädlich sein!

Es kommt halt auf den Tümpel an. Erinnere mich noch daran, dass in junge Baggerseen erst mal ein Anhänger voll Gülle gekippt wurde, damit sich überhaupt was tut.
(Wie sinnvoll genau diese spezielle Maßnahme allerdings ist, entzieht sich meiner Kenntnis).


----------



## Thomas9904 (29. Juni 2012)

*AW: Warum diese Massen füttern*



> Es kommt halt auf den Tümpel an. Erinnere mich noch daran, dass in junge Baggerseen erst mal ein Anhänger voll Gülle gekippt wurde, damit sich überhaupt was tut.


Oder war das ne Biogasanlage?
:q:q


----------



## Andal (29. Juni 2012)

*AW: Warum diese Massen füttern*

Man kann das, nach eingehenden Untersuchungen, mit wirklich sehr jungen und biologisch noch sehr armen und inaktiven Gewässern machen (lassen). Das ist so etwas wie der Starter, die Grunddüngung. Man sollte das aber nur echten Fachleuten überlassen, denn sonst sitzt man womöglich am maustoten Lake Shaizze.


----------



## cyberpeter (29. Juni 2012)

*AW: Warum diese Massen füttern*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Mal ein etwas anderer Gedanke:
> Nährstoffeintrag muss auch nicht zwingend schädlich sein!



Welche Frage ich mir in diesem Zusammenhang immer wieder stelle ist, wenn man sieht wieviele tausende Tonnen weniger Nährstoffe aufgrund der besseren Klär- und Abwasseranlagen in den letzten 15-20 Jahren in die großen Seen und Flüsse eingeleitet wurden mit dem ja auch der verminderte Fischbestand in Zusammenhang stehen soll und jetzt einige ein Faß aufmachen weil jemand es wagt an einem solchen großen See oder Fluß in drei Tagen mehr als eine handvoll Futter ins Gewässer zu schmeißen und dann auch noch dies in einem Forum zugibt ....


----------



## Nobbi 78 (29. Juni 2012)

*AW: Warum diese Massen füttern*



cyberpeter schrieb:


> Welche Frage ich mir in diesem Zusammenhang immer wieder stelle ist, wenn man sieht wieviele tausende Tonnen weniger Nährstoffe aufgrund der besseren Klär- und Abwasseranlagen in den letzten 15-20 Jahren in die großen Seen und Flüsse eingeleitet wurden mit dem ja auch der verminderte Fischbestand in Zusammenhang stehen soll und jetzt einige ein Faß aufmachen weil jemand es wagt an einem solchen großen See oder Fluß in drei Tagen mehr als eine handvoll Futter ins Gewässer zu schmeißen und dann auch noch dies in einem Forum zugibt ....



Der Fischbestand hat sich zwar an Quantität verringert dafür ist aber die Artenvielfalt um ein vielfaches gestiegen, was aus ökologischer Sicht weitaus besser für unsere Gewässer ist!
Ausserdem geht es hier nicht um ein paar Handvoll Futter (ich glaube da können sich die wenigsten von freisprechen nie anzufüttern) sondern um einige Kollegen die meinen das Futter gleich Zenterweise zu verklappen und dabei noch behaupten es hätte keine Auswirkung aufs Gewässer!


----------



## cyberpeter (29. Juni 2012)

*AW: Warum diese Massen füttern*



Nobbi 78 schrieb:


> Der Fischbestand hat sich zwar an Quantität verringert dafür ist aber die Artenvielfalt um ein vielfaches gestiegen, was aus ökologischer Sicht weitaus besser für unsere Gewässer ist!



Das ist auch gut so ganz meine Meinung. Mir ging es nur um den Vergleich zu diesen eingeleiteten Nährstoffen und was da mit dem Gewässer passiert ist, im Vergleich zu dem was durch Angler an solchen großen Gewässern eingebracht wird, was an der Grenze zu nicht meßbar ist und dass dann jemand erklärt wegen sowas kippt ein 1000 ha Gewässer um #q



Nobbi 78 schrieb:


> Ausserdem geht es hier nicht um ein paar Handvoll Futter (ich glaube da können sich die wenigsten von freisprechen nie anzufüttern) sondern um einige Kollegen die meinen das Futter gleich Zenterweise zu verklappen und dabei noch behaupten es hätte keine Auswirkung aufs Gewässer!



Wenn Du einen solchen Kollegen am Wasser antriffst der 20 kg in ein 1 ha Gewässer reinkippt dann schreite ein - ich mache dass so - allerdings nicht wenn das gleiche an einem 1000 ha See gemacht wird. Also abwegen !!!

Ansonsten bringt diese Diskussion hier, wie Du vermutlich ja sehen kannst, leider nichts außer dass die Emutionen hochkochen und dass Anfänger die diesen Thread lesen völlig unnötig verunsichert werden und sich am Schluß nicht mehr trauen überhaupt anzufüttern. 

Denn auf eine "vernünftige" Futtermenge unter gewissen Voraussetzungen wird man sich sowieso nicht "einigen" können weil dann irgendwelche "hanbüchten" Fallkonstellationen auf den Tisch kommen wo es evtl. nicht funktionieren könnte und natürlich die Gewässergröße vorsichtshalber immer außen vor bleibt.

Schade eigentlich ...


----------



## daci7 (29. Juni 2012)

*AW: Warum diese Massen füttern*



cyberpeter schrieb:


> Sicher ?
> 
> Das würde aber voraussetzen, dass keine Nährstoffe, Kleintiere oder Fische z.B. durch Wasservögel aus dem Gewässer kommen und dass keine Fische von Anglern aus dem Gewässer entnommen werden oder die "Leichen" nicht von anderen Tieren "verwertet" werden sondern verrotten und vorallem das die vom Karpfen aufgenommenen Nährstoffe zu 100 % in Biomasse umgesetzt werden - von was lebt dann der Karpfen ?


Klar, es kommen Nährstoffe durch oben genannte Faktoren aus dem Wasser - aber es kommen noch mehr hinein - Stichwort "Nährstoffalle". 
Und ja - teilweise werden diese eben in Fischprotein zwischengespeichert, ABER: je öfter diese verwertet werden, desto mehr wird freigesetzt.
Die Nahrungsverwertung und eine Karpfenzelle funktionieren ja *im Prinzip* wie jede andere tierische Zelle auch - Die aufgenommene Nahrung wird zerkleinert, größere Komplexe werden teilweise enzymatisch verdaut um als kleinere Verbindungen wiederum teilweise aufgenommen zu werden. Diese kleineren Verbindungen werden nun entweder im Karpfen gespeichert (ATP, Glykogen, Fette usw.), oder direkt in den Zellen der Zellatmung hinzugeführt, heißt "verbrannt".
Letztendlich wird CO2 freigesetzt (welches dem Gewässer entkommen kann) und es entstehen diverse Abbauprodukte, welche vom Fisch ausgeschieden werden - in Luft auflösen wird sich da nichts 
Zu den Ausscheidungen gehören halt größtenteils Ammoniak/Ammonium bzw diverse Salze - welche wiederum im Gewässer verbleiben. 
Da Pflanzen nun autotroph sind brauchen Sie zum Aufbauen von Biomasse *prinzipiell* nur CO2 und Sonnenlicht - zum Wachstum allerdings auch (vor allem) Nitrat und Phosphor - um Aminosäuren, diverse Pflanzenhormone, ATP/GTP und DNA/RNA aufbauen zu können - wir haben also einen sog. Bottleneckeffect, wobei das Pflanzenwachstum durch freie Phosphate und Nitrate begtrenzt wird. Wird dieser Effekt nun durch erhöhten Nährstoffeintrag aufgehoben setzen sich in erster Linie schnell wachsende Pflanzen durch, sprich planktonisch lebende Algen - weiter darf jeder selber überlegen 



cyberpeter schrieb:


> Darauf könnte man dann wieder erwiedern es sind ja auch natürliche Nährstoffe da die reichen dass sich der Karpfen davon ernährt wo man dann aber wissen müßte wie groß der Fischbestand bzw. das natürliche Nahrungsangebot ist. Ist der Bestand größer als das Gewässer natürliche Nahrung hergibt, wie dies an vielen Gewässern der Fall ist funktioniert die Theorie schon wieder nicht und das ein größeres Nahrungsangebot auch mehr Wasservögel usw. anzieht ....
> 
> Alles nicht so einfach ...
> 
> Deshalb sollte man auch *mit bedacht füttern und nicht viel hilft viel*


Für nichts andere plädiere ich.


cyberpeter schrieb:


> - aber das ist ja bei den meisten der Fall und die einzelnen "Unbelehrbaren" werden leider als Anlass für bestimmte Personen, die zwar wissen dass es eine kleine Minderheit ist, zum Anlaß genommen eine fast schon groteske Panik zu schüren und zum anderen *Stimmung gegen Karpfenangler* zu machen.


 Und das wäre natürlich ein falscher Rückschluss - ich wollte (und will) ganz bestimmt keine Stimmung gegen Karpfenangler machen, sondern eher Anregen.


cyberpeter schrieb:


> Besser wäre es, drausen am Wasser gegen solche Mißstände einzuschreiten aber leider bleibt den meisten dann der Mund verschlossen.


Ganz bestimmt nicht! 


cyberpeter schrieb:


> Darüber kann man denken was man will. Ich finde es schade, dass besonders wir Deutschen immer einen Buhmann brauchen auf den wir "einschlagen" können ob nun berechtigt oder unberechtigt - das war früher schon so und ist heute leider nicht anders...
> 
> 
> Gruß Peter


----------



## cyberpeter (29. Juni 2012)

*AW: Warum diese Massen füttern*

@ daci

Es ging nur darum klarzustellen, dass "Nährstoffe" aus dem Wasser kommen - was Du vorher ja "bestritten" hast in welchem Umfang dürfte wohl für beide von uns schwierig sein nachzuweisen. Dann sind wir da ja einer Meinung.

Schöner, aber leider recht theoretischer Beitrag - ob dieses Wissen nur "abgeschrieben", "kurz angelesen" oder wirklich "angelernt" ist kann und will nicht nicht beurteilen!

Ich gehe mal von letzterem aus, weil ich Dich nicht so einschätze, dass Du dich sonst so weit aus dem Fenster lehnen würdest. Trotzdem wäre es für den "nicht ganz so gebildeten" aber interessierten Leser gut gewesen deinen Beitrag weniger als "Endzeitzinario" aufzubauen bzw. als Ablauf im "worst case", was man ja auch nachlesen kann sondern etwas mehr mit Zahlen, auch wenn diese aufgrund der Komplexität des Themas natürlich nicht 100 % korrekt sein können,  und praktischen Informationen "zu arbeiten" und ihn somit "greifbarer" zu machen.

Ohne Zahlen ist es so als wenn ich sage, die Sonne wird die Erde verschlucken, verschweige aber, dass da in einigen milliarden Jahren passieren wird oder sage wenn Du so weiter fütterst wird der See in 50 Jahren "verlandet" sein, dabei aber verschweige dass er aufgrund der "natürlichen Voraussetzungen" auch ohne füttern in 51 Jahren sowieso verlandet wäre ... |rolleyes

Angler ohne langjährige Erfahrung oder etwas "Leseerfahrung"  zu diesem Thema dürften sonst bei der Lektüre deines Beitrags vermutlich (unbegründet) Angst bekommen, überhaupt noch eine Kelle Futter ins Wasser zu werfen.

Ich nehme mal nicht an, dass dies die Absicht hinter deinem Beitrag war und wir von Dir noch einiges an interessanten Informationen und vorallem Zahlen zu diesem Thema bekommen !

#h

Gruß Peter


----------



## Gunnar. (29. Juni 2012)

*AW: Warum diese Massen füttern*

Moin moin,


kati48268 schrieb:


> Mal ein etwas anderer Gedanke:
> Nährstoffeintrag muss auch nicht zwingend schädlich sein!
> 
> Es kommt halt auf den Tümpel an. Erinnere mich noch daran, dass in junge Baggerseen erst mal ein Anhänger voll Gülle gekippt wurde, damit sich überhaupt was tut.


 
Ahhhhh , auf sowas hab ich gewartet....
Ohne Nährstoffeintrag wäre das Gewässer - wären die Gewässer alle tot.
Ähnliches wird auch in der Aquristik angewendet. Wenn neue  AQ angelegt werden , werde diese erstmal geimpft. Das Kann Filterschlamm sein o. der Bodengrund aus einem anderem AQ . Mann kann aber auch ins noch Fischlose AQ einwenig Futter kippen damit die Nitritfizierungskette in die Gänge kommt.

Zur Theorie das es egal ist ob Futter vom Fisch verwertet wird oder nicht.
Ich habe ein AQ mit 5 Fischen drinn. Fütter aber die Menge für 10. Klar das eine Menge an Futter liegen bleibt. Was passiert? Meistens gibts ne Algenexplosion ,, die Planzem gehen ein , Nitritvergiftung , Sauerstoffmangel ....die Fische sterben. Die ganze Palette ist möglich.
Nun pack ich noch 5 Fische dazu.(Biomasse erhöht sich). Was passiert? NIX!!! Die Futtermenge ist die selbe ( für 10) . Die Biomasse ist höher. Aber keine Algen , keine Nitritanhebung , kein O²Mangel  und auch kein Fischsterben. Warum??
Solange es kein Überbesatz gibt und solande das eingetragene Futter verwertet wird , kann und wird das keine neg. Folgen fürs Gewässer haben.


----------



## daci7 (29. Juni 2012)

*AW: Warum diese Massen füttern*



cyberpeter schrieb:


> @ daci
> 
> Es ging nur darum klarzustellen, dass "Nährstoffe" aus dem Wasser kommen - was Du vorher ja "bestritten" hast in welchem Umfang dürfte wohl für beide von uns schwierig sein nachzuweisen. Dann sind wir da ja einer Meinung.
> 
> ...


 
Hey Peter, aaalso: soweit aus dem Fenster lehnen und Zahlen zu nennen werde ich mich nicht, das wäre in der Tat extrem spekulativ. Außerdem habe ich dazu auch definitiv zu wenig Fachwissen 
Ich bin kein gelernter Ökologe/Limnologe sondern eigentlich Zellbiologe/molekular Genetiker, daher bewege ich mich schon ein wenig "auf wackligen Füßen", denke aber ich kann doch ein wenig zu der Diskussion beitragen.
Zeiträume in denen sich genannte Szenarien abspielen *könnten *wären natürlich extrem abhängig von Faktoren wie Futtermenge, Gewässergröße und -tiefe, Wetter, Temperatur, Fischbestand, Zusammensetzung der Mokroorganismen, sonstiger Nährstoffeintrag und -austrag, Wasserwechsel usw usf. ... Da wir aber alle bei den meisten Gewässern genannte Faktoren nicht wirklich kennen/beeinflussen können drehen wir mit dem Futter an einer Schraube, ohne wirklich zu wissen wie die Maschine aussieht  Es kann Jahrzehnte (oder auch länger) gut gehen, es kann genauso auch schiefgehn... Woran man nun glaub muss jeder für sich ausmachen - ich vertrete aber die Ansicht, es wäre immer besser von Anfang an mit Vorsich umzugehen.


cyberpeter schrieb:


> Ohne Zahlen ist es so als wenn ich sage, die Sonne wird die Erde verschlucken, verschweige aber, dass da in einigen milliarden Jahren passieren wird oder sage wenn Du so weiter fütterst wird der See in 20 Jahren "verlandet" sein, dabei aber verschweige dass er aufgrund der "natürlichen Voraussetzungen" auch ohne füttern in 21 Jahren sowieso verlandet wäre ... |rolleyes
> 
> Angler ohne langjährige Erfahrung oder etwas "Leseerfahrung" zu diesem Thema dürften sonst bei der Lektüre deines Beitrags vermutlich (unbegründet) Angst bekommen, überhaupt noch eine Kelle Futter ins Wasser zu werfen.
> 
> ...


Panik zu schüren, oder Futterverbote zu unterstützen liegt in der Tat ganz und garnicht in meiner Absicht! Bitte nicht falsch verstehen!




Gunnar. schrieb:


> Moin moin,
> 
> 
> Ahhhhh , auf sowas hab ich gewartet....
> ...


 
Du vergleichst doch wohl dein AQ nicht wirklich mit einem Gewässer?! Wenn doch: schalte doch mal bitte dein Filtersystem ab und schau wie "das natürlich Filtersystem deines AQ mit Überbesatz und erhöhtem Nährstoffangebot im Wasser klarkommt  Das dein Wasser selbst mit funktionierendem Filtersystem bei extrem erhöhtem Nährstoffangebot kippt zeigt doch eher das Gegentail, oder? 
Wenn man eine Filteranlage an ein Gewässer anschließt, dann ist das wiederum eine ganz andere Kiste. Siehe zB. den Schlachtensee an dem ich regelmäßig angeln gehe - Eigentlich ein sehr schönes Gewässer und ohne Hintergrundwissen denkt jeder der vorbeikommt "So schön klares Wasser, das muss ja super funktionieren alles". Leider ist dem bei Weitem nicht so. Wir haben eine relativ gute Wasserqualität - allerdings nicht von Natur aus, sondern durch Filtrierung. Der Nährstoffeintrag in das Gewässer (liegt im Wald, rund herum ein Fußggängerweg mit Hundefreilaufzone -> Hundekot!, Naherholungsgebiet Berlins usw) ist leider sehr hoch - normalerweise müsste das Wasser aussehen wie der benachbarte Nikolassee - im Sommer zugewuchert bis unter die Oberfläche, große moorige Bereiche, viel mehr Faulschlamm usw.
Wikipedia sagt dazu:


> Seit 1981 werden jährlich rund drei Millionen m³ Wasser aus dem Großen Wannsee in der Oberflächenwasser-Aufbereitungsanlage Beelitzhof fast vollständig von Phosphat befreit und dann mit nahezu Trinkwasserqualität am Südwestende des Schlachtensees eingeleitet. Die Qualität des Wassers im See hat sich seitdem wesentlich gebessert. Zunehmende Nutzung, Uferzerstörung und weitere Phosphateinträge (u. a. Hundekot, Bodenerosion, Füttern von Wasservögeln, Aufwirbeln von Sediment) bedrohen allerdings die Qualität des Wassers.


#h


----------



## cyberpeter (29. Juni 2012)

*AW: Warum diese Massen füttern*



daci7 schrieb:


> Hey Peter, aaalso: soweit aus dem Fenster lehnen und Zahlen zu nennen werde ich mich nicht, das wäre in der Tat extrem spekulativ. Außerdem habe ich dazu auch definitiv zu wenig Fachwissen




habs mir fast gedacht - aber schön dass Du ehrlich bist!


----------



## Ralle 24 (29. Juni 2012)

*AW: Warum diese Massen füttern*



cyberpeter schrieb:


> Darauf könnte man dann wieder erwiedern es sind ja auch natürliche Nährstoffe da die reichen dass sich der Karpfen davon ernährt wo man dann aber wissen müßte wie groß der Fischbestand bzw. das natürliche Nahrungsangebot ist. Ist der Bestand größer als das Gewässer natürliche Nahrung hergibt, wie dies an vielen Gewässern der Fall ist  funktioniert die Theorie schon wieder nicht und das ein größeres Nahrungsangebot auch mehr Wasservögel usw. anzieht ....
> 
> Alles nicht so einfach ...
> 
> ...




Peter,

schau doch mal von neutraler Warte auf die Sache.

Daci7 hat vollkommen Recht, wenn er stehende Gewässer als Nährstofffalle bezeichnet. Was da reinfliegt, kommt nur zu einem extrem geringen Protentsatz wieder raus.

Du hast vollkommen Recht wenn Du sagst, dass es auch auf die Gewässergröße ankommt, ob der Nährstoffeintrag durch Futtermittel überhaupt eine spürbare Auswirkung hat.

Im Grunde ist damit doch alles gesagt.

Was aber immer wieder stört, ist dieses verbissene Verteidigen aus der selbst eingenommenen Position als vermeintlich angeklagter Karpfenangler. 

In zwei, drei Nebensätzen wird eingeräumt, dass an Kleingewässern und unter bestimmten Voraussetzungen der Nährstoffeintrag durch Angler einen negativen Effekt haben kann. Dann folgen aber ellenlange Rechtfertigungen, warum das allermeistens nicht so sein kann. 

Was glaubst Du, nimmt ein unvernünftiger Angler aus solchen Diskussionen mit ? Wo wird er sich mit seinem Verhalten einordnen?

Wie es beim Menschen meist der Fall ist, sucht er sich die Argumente raus, die sein eigenes Handeln rechtfertigen oder verharmlosen. Und dieser Blödmann kippt dann weiter Eimerweise Futter in ein Gewässer, zusammen mit noch ein paar Dutzend anderer Blödmänner, und Du und die übrigen vernünftigen Angler müssen darunter leiden. Entweder durch Imageverlust, durch Verbote, und/oder schlimmstenfalls durch negative Entwicklungen eines Gewässers. Es muss ja nicht gleich umkippen. 

Versteht doch bitte, dass man mit sturer Verteidigungshaltung nur den Idioten Vorschub gibt. 

Futtereintrag in ein Gewässer kann nicht positiv sein. Bestenfalls ist er ob der Größe eines Gewässers kaum von Relevanz.

Und niemand von uns Anglern kann wirklich sagen, wie es grade um dieses oder jenes Gewässer bestellt ist, wieviele Angler noch wieviele Nährstoffe eintragen, und was sonst noch alles durch andere Quellen hinzukommt. 

Von daher ist der beste Weg um Auswüchse und Schaden zu verhindern, sowie in der Szene selbst für einen Selbstreinigungseffelt zu sorgen, doch eine klare Positionierung gegen übermäßiges Füttern und klare Distanzierung von denjenigen, die sich einen Dreck um die Qualität ihrer Gewässer scheren.


----------



## Gunnar. (29. Juni 2012)

*AW: Warum diese Massen füttern*

Hi Daci,

Nicht Mein AQ sondern EIN AQ. Und Ja ich vergleiche AQ mit einem Gewässer.... Bezogen auf die Nitrifizierung ist es daselbe Prinzip. Ohne dem würde AQ - kein Gewässer biologisch gesehen = Schadstoffabbau funktionieren. Fehler -Ursache - Wirkung . Das läst sich 1zu1 übertragen.


Was den Filter im AQ angeht. Das Teil ist in erster Linie ein rein mech. Filter. Weniger bis kein biologischer. Der Schadstoffabbau im AQ-Filter ist verschwindend gering. Allein schon wegen der zu kleinen Siedlungsfläche. Hauptsiedlungfäche und Hauptaustragungsort für den Schadstoffabbau ist der Bodengrund. Allein Ein wichtiges Detail kann der AQ- Filter für sich verbuchen. Den O² Eintrag durch die Oberflächenbewegung des Wassereinlaufes. So etliche AQ kommen ganz ohne Filter aus. Da reicht ne reine Umwelzpumpe. Einige Fachleute betreiben ihr AQ soger ohne Pumpe - ohne Filter.


----------



## daci7 (29. Juni 2012)

*AW: Warum diese Massen füttern*



Gunnar. schrieb:


> Hi Daci,
> 
> Nicht Mein AQ sondern EIN AQ. Und Ja ich vergleiche AQ mit einem Gewässer.... Bezogen auf die Nitrifizierung ist es daselbe Prinzip. Ohne dem würde AQ - kein Gewässer biologisch gesehen = Schadstoffabbau funktionieren. Fehler -Ursache - Wirkung . Das läst sich 1zu1 übertragen.
> 
> ...


 
Nichtsdestotroz lässt sich das nicht so einfach hochrechnen und man vergleicht (im Idealfall) eben Äpfel mit Nüssen ... im worstcase eben Äpfel mit Backsteinen.

Ein Aquarianer muss, auch wenn er ein perfekt eingestelltes Aquarium hat, dieses pflegen. Dabei werden entweder Filter benutzt (und diese von Zeit zu Zeit gereinigt), oder eben pflanzliche Filtersysteme genutzt (und auch diese müssen von zeit zu Zeit gepflegt werden). 
Die anfallende Phosphate und Nitrate (welche duch Bakterielle Umsetzung tierische Ausscheidungen entstehen) werden von den Pflanzen eingebaut und in Biomasse gebunden. Soweit sind die Systeme vergleichbar.

Nun wachsen deine Pflanzen im AQ (wie auch im See) auf begrenztem Raum - müssen also gegebenenfalls zurückgeschnitten werden - im AQ kein Problem. Macht man dies in einem 2000l AQ, können schonmal gut und gerne 2kg pflanzliche Biomasse dabei entnommen werden - hochgerechnet auf ein Gewässer müsste man also bei einem *1ha Tümpel* (ca 15.000m³, bei durchschnittlich 1,5m Wassertiefe = 15.000.000l) müsste man also in gleichen Abständen etwa *15.000 kg* pflanzliche Biomasse entnehmen ... 

Oder man macht einen Wasserwechsel im AQ - und tauscht somit ebenfalls man locker flockig 1/3 des Volumens und damit auch des gelösten N/P aus ...

Was bei einer Filterreinigung passiert brauch ich nicht zu erklären, oder? Gleiches gilt wenn man regelmäßig den Mulm teilweise absaugt.

#h


----------



## cyberpeter (29. Juni 2012)

*AW: Warum diese Massen füttern*

Hallo Ralle,



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Du hast vollkommen Recht wenn Du sagst, dass es auch auf die Gewässergröße ankommt, ob der Nährstoffeintrag durch Futtermittel überhaupt eine spürbare Auswirkung hat.



Genau darum ging es mir die ganze Zeit und das habe ich auch geschrieben - Futtermenge nach den Gegebenheiten ausrichten

Mein Problem:
Sobald einige hier eine Futtermittelangabe hören vor der ein kg steht wird schon am Rad gedreht ohne darüber nachzudenken wo, weshalb, warum



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Was aber immer wieder stört, ist dieses verbissene Verteidigen aus der selbst eingenommenen Position als vermeintlich angeklagter Karpfenangler.



Es ist schade, dass es überhaupt so weit kommen muß ...




Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Was glaubst Du, nimmt ein unvernünftiger Angler aus solchen Diskussionen mit ? Wo wird er sich mit seinem Verhalten einordnen?
> 
> Versteht doch bitte, dass man mit sturer Verteidigungshaltung nur den Idioten Vorschub gibt.



Einen Idioten wirst Du nicht bekehren erst recht nicht mit dem was hier teilweise geschrieben wurde - das spornt sie höchstens noch an ....

Ein größeres Problem, weil die Anzahl bedeutend höher ist, sehe ich bei Anfängern und Jugendlichen denen ja leider von der Werbung ein falsches Verhalten "anerzogen" werden soll.

Mit "durchsichtigen Schauermärchen" diese Gruppe vom übermäßigen füttern abzuhalten wird nicht funktionieren. Verbote machen erst recht interessant ....

Wichtiger aus meiner Sicht wäre es gewesen über evtl. massvolle Futtermengen, die zu gewissen Gewässern passen, zu diskutieren auch wenn das nicht höhsten wissenschaftlichen Standards genügt. 

Wenn man das noch mit "Strategien" kombiniert hätte, wie man auch mit weniger Futter auskommt und trotzdem gut  fängt hätte dies mehr meiner Meinung mehr Sinn gemacht weil es wäre interessant es auszuprobieren.

Aber leider war dies hier nicht möglich!

Gruß Peter


----------



## Gunnar. (29. Juni 2012)

*AW: Warum diese Massen füttern*

Rehi Daci,


> Was bei einer Filterreinigung passiert brauch ich nicht zu erklären, oder? Gleiches gilt wenn man regelmäßig den Mulm teilweise absaugt.


Fast 27 Jahre AQ'en anne Backe sollte reichen um diese Frage zu beantworten. LoooL
D
Aber die Aquaristik diente mir nur als Beispiel für das grundlegende Prinzip. Zumal man jede Veränderung im AQ wunderbar beobachten ( Optik ) und verfolgen ( Wasserwerte)kann. 
Zuviel Futter , zuviele Fische - alle Auswirkungen bekommste live mit.......


----------



## daci7 (29. Juni 2012)

*AW: Warum diese Massen füttern*



Gunnar. schrieb:


> Rehi Daci,
> Fast 27 Jahre AQ'en anne Backe sollte reichen um diese Frage zu beantworten. LoooL
> D
> Aber die Aquaristik diente mir nur als Beispiel für das grundlegende Prinzip. Zumal man jede Veränderung im AQ wunderbar beobachten ( Optik ) und verfolgen ( Wasserwerte)kann.
> Zuviel Futter , zuviele Fische - alle Auswirkungen bekommste live mit.......


 
Stimmt natürlich - aber man hat halt als Aquarianer wesentlich effektivere Mittelchen um einzugreifen (und nutzt diese auch), darauf kommts mir an.


----------



## Koalabaer (29. Juni 2012)

*AW: Warum diese Massen füttern*



daci7 schrieb:


> Stimmt natürlich - aber man hat halt als Aquarianer wesentlich effektivere Mittelchen um einzugreifen (und nutzt diese auch), darauf kommts mir an.





daci7 schrieb:


> Oder man macht einen Wasserwechsel im AQ - und tauscht somit ebenfalls man locker flockig 1/3 des Volumens und damit auch des gelösten N/P aus ...



so kenne ich das aus meiner Aqua-Zeit auch noch.Der wöchentliche Wasserwechsel das A&O.

Schon deshalb möchte ich das ungern auf den See/Teich&Tümpel  übertragen.


Gruß Jörg


----------



## Gunnar. (29. Juni 2012)

*AW: Warum diese Massen füttern*

Nur noch einmal in Sachen AQ.......

Hab seid 2004 in der Firma ein 150l Barbenbecken. Seid dem nicht eimal Wasser gewechselt. Nur das verdunstete ergänzt. Stichwort "Altwasseraquarium"..


----------



## daci7 (29. Juni 2012)

*AW: Warum diese Massen füttern*



Gunnar. schrieb:


> Nur noch einmal in Sachen AQ.......
> 
> Hab seid 2004 in der Firma ein 150l Barbenbecken. Seid dem nicht eimal Wasser gewechselt. Nur das verdunstete ergänzt. Stichwort "Altwasseraquarium"..



Tjo, geht alles - wenn du aber die Parameter wie Tier- und (vor allem!) Pflanzenzusammensetzung und Bodenbeschaffenheit nicht von Anfang an optimal einstellst ist Pustekuchen mit deinem Altwasseraquarium.
So geht das leider in der Natur nicht.


----------



## meckpomm (11. Juli 2012)

*AW: Warum diese Massen füttern*

Moin,

ich bin mal so frei und fühle mich angesprochen, als Ralle schrieb, dass es ihn ankotzt, dass sich einige immer verteidigen (so sinngemäß :q)

Mit steter Regelmäßigkeit tauchen doch Gegner der Karpfenangelei auf, und verbreiten Meinungen. Ich finde es absolut destruktiv, sowas öffentlich und unreflektiert stehen zu lassen, denn es kann ja jeder lesen!

Ich schrieb ja auch, dass man sich alle vorgebrachten Wertungen mal anschauen sollte und dann über deren Wahrheitsgehalt nachdenken. Da kommen dann so Kriterien wie Geld, haben Karpfenangler auch nicht unbegrenzt, Faulheit und auch Zeit in Frage. Karpfenangler sind auch nur Menschen, und handeln letztendlich rational.

Es wird doch immer angeführt, dass Karpfenangler mit 6 Ruten im Schongebiet fischen, die Ruten quer über den See auslegen, Saufen, Pöbeln und ständig am Wasser sind sowie stundenlang Boilies in den See schippen, die so gefährlich sind, dass sie im Dunkeln leuchten. Aber wie viele Leute erfüllen denn überhaupt eins dieser Vorurteile? Es gibt so sogar Umfragen, wie oft ein Karpfenangler am Wasser ist. Wie viel er füttert. Wie weit er zum Angeln fährt. Wie viel Geld er fürs Angeln ausgibt. Kann man alles nachlesen, wird so mancher erstaunt sein. Aber sowas passt immer nicht ins Bild der Kritiker. Das wird dann einfach so vom Tisch gewischt! Nein, im Gegenteil, da weiß dann der Zellbiologe, dass Arlinghaus unrecht hat! Schonmal was von Arlinghaus et al. gelesen? (Steht auch was zum Nährstoffeintrag von Fischmehlboilies im Vergleich zu Getreideboilies) Schonmal nachgefragt, wie oft Robert Arlinghaus noch zum Karpfenangeln kommt? Seine aktuellen Forschungsfelder? Egal, er hat mal mit Boilies einen Karpfen gefangen, also ist er ein schlechter Mensch! 

Hier wollen einige anderen auch noch vorschreiben, wie man ihr Hobby richtig ausübt. Schonmal erlebt, dass ein Karpfenangler einem Spinnfischer darauf hingewiesen hat, dass er unmöglich einen Gummiköder wegen der ganzen chemischen Weichmacher ins Wasser werfen dürfe? Das führt doch aber zu nichts! Dieses ständige ansBeinGepisse ist sogar Kontraproduktiv für eine Angelvereinigung aller Angler, von der Thomas nachts immer träumt.

Und ja, es gibt schwarze Scharfe! Aber wie viele sind es? Ich hab keine Lust, pauschal in Sippenhaft genommen zu werden! Deswegen protestiere ich ja auch ständig. Aber gleichzeitig bin ich vor Ort auch aktiv dabei, mit Karpfenanglern zu sprechen. Zweiteres Funktioniert sogar... Wenn jemand konkrete Vorschläge hat, wie man *gezielt* gegen schwarze Schafe vorgeht, bin ich jederzeit offen.

Aber Vorurteile müssen sachlich diskutiert werden, abgebaut werden und Ergebnisse dann auch respektiert werden!

Gruß
Rene


----------



## Carphunter2401 (11. Juli 2012)

*AW: Warum diese Massen füttern*



meckpomm schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> ich bin mal so frei und fühle mich angesprochen, als Ralle schrieb, dass es ihn ankotzt, dass sich einige immer verteidigen (so sinngemäß :q)
> 
> ...





#6 auf den punkt gebracht


----------



## kleinerStichling (11. Juli 2012)

*AW: Warum diese Massen füttern*



meckpomm schrieb:


> Es wird doch immer angeführt, dass Karpfenangler mit 6 Ruten im Schongebiet fischen, die Ruten quer über den See auslegen, Saufen, Pöbeln und ständig am Wasser sind sowie stundenlang Boilies in den See schippen, die so gefährlich sind, dass sie im Dunkeln leuchten. Aber wie viele Leute erfüllen denn überhaupt eins dieser Vorurteile?


Hallo,

mit Ausnahme der im Dunkeln leuchten Sache, erfüllen alle modernen Karpfenangler die ich bisher am Wasser kennenlernen durfte (das sind nicht wenige!) mindestens zwei bis drei der von der angeführten Eigenschaften. Solche Eindrücke prägen!

In meinen Augen ist diese ganze Carphuntingscene einfach nur erbärmlich und das moderne Carphunting hat auch nichts mehr mit angeln zu tun! #d

Gruß |wavey:

PS: Nichts gegen den klassischen Karpfenansitzer der mit Mais, Kartoffel usw. in Wurfweite angelt! Dies tue ich auch gern mal, denn ein großer Karpfen schmeckt geräuchert einfach köstlich


----------



## cyberpeter (11. Juli 2012)

*AW: Warum diese Massen füttern*



kleinerStichling schrieb:


> In meinen Augen ist diese ganze Carphuntingscene einfach nur erbärmlich und das moderne Carphunting hat auch nichts mehr mit angeln zu tun! #d



Dann würde ich einfach nicht mehr zum Anglen gehen wenn an allen Gewässern nur noch so "erbärmliche Gestalten" rumlaufen.

Das wäre ein Fortschritt - für alle Anlger!

PS: Noch eine schlechte Nachricht für Dich, die Karpfenangler werden immer mehr ...


----------



## Carphunter2401 (11. Juli 2012)

*AW: Warum diese Massen füttern*

kleinerStichling@  du hast echt probleme

-wo karpfen angler sind, fängt man mehr karpfen. 

echt komisch warum sich,immer wieder läute neben uns hinsetzten 

denk mir immer wegen der schönen aussicht ,oder doch nur um in meiner 300kg vollen hartmais spur  die ganzen karpfen rauszufangen.

wens dir nicht past,platzt gewässer wechsel und gut ist es.


mh sonst beschweren sich die läute immer das der see leer ist,und nun das karpfenangler dort fischen und ihre fische wieder zurück setzen


----------



## cyberpeter (11. Juli 2012)

*AW: Warum diese Massen füttern*



Carphunter2401 schrieb:


> mh sonst beschweren sich die läute immer das der see leer ist,und nun das karpfenangler dort fischen und ihre fische wieder zurück setzen



Das ist schon wirklich komisch ....  

Hat man keinen Ansatzpunkt, dass jemand einem das Gewässer leerfängt muß halt was anderes dafür herhalten wieso der jenige gegen "ungeschriebene" Gesetzte verstößt - sonst hat man ja kein "Feindbild".

Was mir an der Sache am meisten "stinkt" ist, dass es bei diesen Leuten, die einfach pauschal gegen Karpfenangler "wettern", nicht wirklich "um die Sache" geht also dass z.B. durch zuviel Futter dass Gewässer zu Schaden kommt -dafür hätte ich Verständnis. Das wird nur als Vorwand vorgeschoben und mit den abstruesten Geschichten untermauert ....

Die "Carphunterhasser" die ich bisher getroffen habe hatten eigentlich nur folgende Gründe  - Neid und die suche nach einem "Feindbild" !

Neid dass der andere mit seiner Methode mehr Fisch fängt, Neid dass der ein Boot hat und Sachen dort ablegen kann wo ich mit werfen nie hinkomme, Neid aufgrund Rute, Zelt usw.

Mit Anglern, den es "um die Sache" ging hat es eigentlich nie Streit gegeben und man konnte vernünftig Argumente austauschen!

Schaut man in andere Länder, wie z.B. England oder Frankreich hört man dort nichts von solchen Diskussionen. Ob dies wohl an einigen deutschen "Neidhammeln" liegt ...


----------



## teilzeitgott (11. Juli 2012)

*AW: Warum diese Massen füttern*



kleinerStichling schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> mit Ausnahme der im Dunkeln leuchten Sache, erfüllen alle modernen Karpfenangler die ich bisher am Wasser kennenlernen durfte (das sind nicht wenige!) mindestens zwei bis drei der von der angeführten Eigenschaften. Solche Eindrücke prägen!
> 
> ...


----------



## Anaconda1983 (11. Juli 2012)

*AW: Warum diese Massen füttern*

Ronny da gebe ich dir vollkommen recht, es sind immer die gleichen die rum heulen und schimpfen über uns... aber damit habe ich mich schon lange abgefunden!
hatte vor ein paar wochen auch so ein fall.... kommt am nachmittag ein älterer opa  und schaut neugierig wie wir montagen ablegen in 300meter weite und haben auf eine fläche von etwa 50meter gefüttert, komm ich zurück vom füttern, fragt er mich..... ob es sein muss das wir da soviel futter rein hauen und das es nciht gut ist für die fische... 
habe ihm kein kommentar drauf gegeben, ihn einfach stehen lassen und er ist weg... am nächsten tag beim zusammen packen, siehe hin wer da ist... ;-) der opa nur auf der anderen seite mit seinem enkelkind und fischen genau auf unserem spot... ist schon komisch oder?!

und übrigens wer große karpfen überhaupt isst, der hat für mich kein geschmack, kannst doch gleich mal eine 20kg alte Sau essen, schmeckt bestimmt gut geräuchert! ;-)
Catch and Release!!! Deutschland wach  endlich auf!!!!


----------



## antonio (11. Juli 2012)

*AW: Warum diese Massen füttern*

hier wird von beiden seiten viel zu viel pauschalisiert.
es gibt auf beiden seiten eben schwarze schafe und ja dies sind auch nicht wenige.
bei karpfenanglern ist es eben nur meist viel offensichtlicher also leichter wahrzunehmen für jedermann als beim spinnfischer als beispiel.
und das es so viele schwarze schafe gibt hat nichts mit spinnanglern, karpfenanglern oder sonst welchen anglern etc zu tun, sondern schlicht weg einfach damit, daß die chance erwischt zu werden in der regel sehr gering ist und wenn die strafen auch größtenteils lächerlich.

antonio


----------



## Ralle 24 (11. Juli 2012)

*AW: Warum diese Massen füttern*



meckpomm schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> ich bin mal so frei und fühle mich angesprochen, als Ralle schrieb, dass es ihn ankotzt, dass sich einige immer verteidigen (so sinngemäß :q)
> 
> ...



Rene, 

Du hast mit vielem was Du sagst Recht. Was Du einfach nicht kapieren willst ist, dass Du mit der Art und Weise wie Du ( und viele andere Karpfenangler) in solchen Diskussionen auftrittst genau das Gegenteil von dem erreichst, was Du eigentlich möchtest. 

Glaubst Du denn ernsthaft, irgendein Karpfenanglergegner würde sich von Deinen Argumenten beeindrucken lassen?
Nein, Du forderst damit einfach nur erneuten Widerspruch heraus.

Du wirst auch nicht in Sippenhaft genommen, sondern Du begibst Dich selbst dort hinein.

Ich fühle mich von der Schleppanglerschelte die viele Ansitzangler äußern, doch auch nicht betroffen. Im Gegenteil die haben absolut Recht, wenn Sie sich über Mißstände beklagen. Wer mit einer ellenlangen Schleppe dicht unter Land an Ansitzanglern vorbeikreuzt, der hat nicht alle Tassen im Schrank und dem gehört die Angellizenz entzogen. Und dem, der an stark frequentierten Gewässern mehrere hundert Meter Schnur auslegt oder zentnerweise Futter verklaptt auch. 

Und klar kann ich an Schilfkanten, an denen kein Ansitzangler fischen kann, dicht unter Land kreuzen. Klar kann ich in einem abgeschiedenen Gewässerteil meine Köder ein paar hundert Meter weit auslegen. Und ich kann auch in großen Gewässern oder Fließgewässern ordentlich Futter einbringen. 

Alles kein Problem, solange die gegenseitige Rücksichtnahme so gut wie möglich gewährleistet ist. Und kommt es dann mal zu einem unglücklichen Kontakt, dan kann man das freundlich lösen.

Aber die Honks, die glauben mit Ihrem Schleppzeugs das Gewässer für sich gepachtet zu haben, die werde ich nach wie vor öffentlich in aller Schärfe kritisieren. Eben weil genau die dafür verantwortlich sind, dass ich, der ich mch bemühe niemandem auf den Keks zu gehen, mit in ein schlechtes Licht gerückt werde.

Meine Feinde sind nicht die Ansitzangler, die sich über Auswüchse der Schleppangler beschweren. Meine Feinde sind die Schleppangler, die solche berechtigte Kritik herbeiführen.


----------



## daci7 (11. Juli 2012)

*AW: Warum diese Massen füttern*



meckpomm schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> ich bin mal so frei und fühle mich angesprochen, als Ralle schrieb, dass  es ihn ankotzt, dass sich einige immer verteidigen (so sinngemäß :q)
> 
> ...


Da ich wahrscheinlich der angesprochene Zellbiologe bin fühle ich mich mal angesprochen.
Ich habe nie und nirgendwo behauptet, dass Hr. Arlinghaus ein schlechter Mensch ist, oder dass er generell unrecht hat. (Und das werde ich auch nicht behaupten) Ich habe ihn im Gegenteil sogar zitiert, aber ich wiederhole mich ja gerne für diejenigen, die zu faul zum lesen waren:


> Warum ist phosphor entscheiden?
> 1. Wichtigster Pflanzennährstoff, da meistens im minimum
> 2.Kurbelt daher Pflanzen- Algenwachstum an
> 3.Algen trüben das Gewässer ein, Sichttiefe sinkt, Algenblüte droht
> ...


_Quelle: Über den Sinn und Unsinn von Anfüttern in der Angelfischerei, insbesondere mit Boilies. Prof. Dr. Robert Arlinghaus._

Meine einzige Kritik an der Zusammenfassung war, die nicht gegebene Objektivität, bzw die populistische Aufmachung der Präsentation.




meckpomm schrieb:


> Hier wollen einige anderen auch noch vorschreiben, wie man ihr Hobby  richtig ausübt. Schonmal erlebt, dass ein Karpfenangler einem  Spinnfischer darauf hingewiesen hat, dass er unmöglich einen Gummiköder  wegen der ganzen chemischen Weichmacher ins Wasser werfen dürfe? Das  führt doch aber zu nichts! Dieses ständige ansBeinGepisse ist sogar  Kontraproduktiv für eine Angelvereinigung aller Angler, von der Thomas  nachts immer träumt.


Ja, alles schon erlebt. Besonders halt wenn man sein Gegenüber versucht darüber aufzuklären, dass 5kg Futter/Tag kontroproduktiv ist.



meckpomm schrieb:


> Und ja, es gibt schwarze Scharfe! Aber wie viele sind es? Ich hab keine  Lust, pauschal in Sippenhaft genommen zu werden! Deswegen protestiere  ich ja auch ständig. Aber gleichzeitig bin ich vor Ort auch aktiv dabei,  mit Karpfenanglern zu sprechen. Zweiteres Funktioniert sogar... Wenn  jemand konkrete Vorschläge hat, wie man *gezielt* gegen schwarze Schafe vorgeht, bin ich jederzeit offen.


Am Wasser getroffen: Ansprechen und versuchen aufzuklären.
Im Internet getroffen: Versuchen *sachlich* seine Meinung zu vertreten.



meckpomm schrieb:


> Aber Vorurteile müssen sachlich diskutiert werden, abgebaut werden und Ergebnisse dann auch respektiert werden!
> 
> Gruß
> Rene






kleinerStichling schrieb:


> In meinen Augen ist diese ganze Carphuntingscene einfach nur erbärmlich und das moderne Carphunting hat auch nichts mehr mit angeln zu tun! #d



Quark. Viele gute Angelfreunde von mir sind Karpfenangler die sich mehr mit ihrem Gewässer auseinandersetzen als jeder Otto-Normal-Wurmbader oder erholungssuchende Freizeitangler. Modernes Karpfenangeln, mit Verstand betrieben, ist eine spannende und interessante variante des Angelns - aber um ebendiesen Verstand geht es. 
Viele (besonders junge) Leute die frisch mit dem Carphunten anfangen haben eben NULL Ahnung von Gewässer und Fisch und lesen sich allen möglichen Müll an, den man eben auch im Netz findet - das ist in bei anderen Angelarten natürlich auch so - aber beim Spinnfischen findet man halt wenige Hinweise wie "Du musst über 2 Wochen mindestens ein kg Bleiköpfe samt Twister versenken damit du ein Wochenende richtig erfolgreich bist". (Achtung, in dem letzten Satz ist einige Ironie versteckt - wer sie findet darf sie behalten.)

|wavey:


----------



## cyberpeter (11. Juli 2012)

*AW: Warum diese Massen füttern*

@ Ralle

Für mich stellt sich die Frage wie man auf solche "provokanten" Beiträge überhaupt "richtig" reagiert.

Schreibt kein Karpfenangler oder jemand der etwas gegen Pauschalverurteilung hat etwas dazu und versucht die "Realität" darzustellen werden vermutlich viele denken "ok es sagt niemand was dagegen oder schreibt wie es wirklich ist also wird wohl so stimmen bzw. die haben wohl alle was "auf dem Kerbholz". Das ist in gewisser Weise sogar nachvollziehbar. 

Schon nimmt die Geschichte ihren Lauf und Du weist selber vermutlich aus deiner Tätigkeit als Mod nur zu gut wie schnell gelesene Erfahrungen in eigene Erfahrung "umgestaltet" wird und beim nächsten Thread aber auch am Wasser als eigene "verkauft" wird. Wenn sich das nur auf die Foren beschränken würde dann könnte ich auch noch damit leben - muß ich ja nicht lesen bzw. könnte mir ja ein anderes Forum suchen. Leider wird man mit diesem aus dem Internet stammenden "Gedankengut" dann auch am Wasser persönlich konfrontiert. Spätestens wenn man aufgrund RodPod, Bißanzeiger und Karpfenruten als "Carphunter" erkannt wird geht an manchen Seen das "gezetere" schon los bevor man nur eine einizige Rute geschweige denn Futter im Wasser hat weil sich über hundert Meter entfernte Angler dazu "berufen" fühlen einen zu ermahnen dass man sicher gleich anfängt Tonnen von Futter ins Wasser zu werfen und den ganzen See "zuzuspannt". Das kennt man ja aus vielen Berichten aus dem Internet und selber hat man das schon oft gesehen ... 

Am Anfang habe ich noch versucht diese Leute in einen Gespräch davon zu überzeugen, dass es nur Einzelfälle sind und man nicht alles glaube soll was im Internet steht. Bei vielen Diskussionen war nach nachdem ich ihnen meine Futtermenge gezeigt habe die Überraschung recht groß und die Diskussion schnell beendet. Dies wird jedoch immer schwieriger weil selbst wenn man oft gar nicht mehr zu Wort kommt und da vergeht einem auf Dauer die Lust besonders wenn man nach einem harten Arbeitstag eigentlich nur Ruhe am Gewässer haben will und dann mit sowas konfrontiert wird.

Will man solchen Treiben schon im Vorfeld "einhalt" gebieten in dem man in solchen Threads Stellung bezieht und bei einzelnen Argumenten "genauer" nachfragt obwohl man selber "eigentlich" nicht betroffen ist weil man sich ja "korrekt" verhält heißt es man begibt sich selber in "Sippenhaft" oder diskutiert zu verbissen weil man eben darauf reagiert und sich "angesprochen" fühlt. 

Du siehst, so einfach ist das ganze nicht besonders wenn einige nur darauf warten bei solchen Threads ihr "Gift" zu verbreiten und damit eine sinnvolle Diskussion erst gar nicht aufkommt.

Ob es nun Sinn macht darauf zu reagieren - ich meine schon weil zumindest dem "nicht informierten" dargelegt wird, dass es auch noch eine andere "Wahrheit" gibt. Für welche von beiden er sich nun entscheidet ....

Das ist nicht persönlich gegen Dich gerichtet, aber genau da würde ich mir manchmal ein früheres beherzteres Eingreifen der Mods wünschen und in manchen Foren habe ich auch den Eindruck dass die Mods erst dann eingreifen, wenn ein Karpfenangler sich zu Wort meldet und genau der wird dann auch "angesprochen"!


Gruß Peter


----------



## Carp-MV (11. Juli 2012)

*AW: Warum diese Massen füttern*

Also man kann das überhaupt nicht Pauschalisieren und alle in einen Topf stecken......

Ich habe auch bisher an dem Gewässer die Erfahrung gemacht das fast immer die jüngeren ca unter 25 Jährigen die ihr ganzes Tackle auffahren ne fette Fete schmeißen über 2-3Tage mit Lagerfeuer und allen Pipapo. Den Lärm hört man natürlich komplett über den kleinen See und deren Flutlicht reicht für ein Stadion nach einen Fang. Boilies werden tatsächlich in Massen reingeballert und man besäuft sich. Das war bisher bei sehr jungen Leuten fast immer der Fall gewesen. 

Sind dort dann ältere ab 30 die ihr ganzes Gerödel aufstellen dann hörst du kein Ton und sie Füttern gezielt an. Das beobachte ich nun schon eine ganze Weile hier bei uns. Ob das überall so ist keine Ahnung aber im großen und ganzen wird das sicher meistens so ablaufen. 
Viele jüngere mit ihrer ganzen High Tec Ausrüstung machen daraus halt oft ne Party da sie meistens nie alleine dort sind und entsprechend zieht das den Ruf der Karpfenspezis runter ist doch klar. Der liebe, leise und vernünftige Karpfenspezi fällt nämlich auch nicht auf und deswegen sieht man diese überwiegend ordentlichen Angler gar nicht weil sie keiner wahrnimmt.

Schuld sind wir doch alle selber mit diesen ganzen Tackle Wahnsinn dem viele hinterher laufen. Das zieht nun mal auch diese ganzen Technikfreaks an. Dort ist das wie mit dem neusten Handy oder Laptop. Man kann mit Angeben und genau solche Leute braucht das Wasser aber eigentlich nicht. Da muss immer das teuerste und neuste an Equipment her weil es ja so Geil aussieht. Wirkliches Gespür für die Natur ist dann oft nicht vorhanden.

Wie gesagt ich denke trotzdem das ist die Minderheit. Aber sie ist eben die laute Minderheit die jeder sofort sieht und wahrnimmt und deswegen sind die Karpfenspezis leider so verschrien.....


----------



## Carphunter2401 (11. Juli 2012)

*AW: Warum diese Massen füttern*

ich persönlich hatte noch nie probleme am wasser,zwecks futtermenge,see abspannen u.s.w.

war schon an vielen seen in deutschland unterwegs,laute mücke,wodka, wirst bei mir auch nicht finden 


ich bin jetzt  zum 4 mal am hopfensee gewessen,unter 15kg futter in 3 tagen brauch ich nicht hin gehn.


es kommt ein schawarm brassen,kleine karpfen sind die 5 kg gleich weg(wassertiefe 0,50-1,50m  .


es wird bei mir immer mit verstand gefüttert,wen ich ne woche geh kann es sein das ich 100kg+ mit nehme.

sind die fische da brauch ich es,sind sie nicht da nehm ich es wieder mit.


gefüttert werden am anfang 1-4 kg futter,sind die fische da und man fängt regelmäsig kann ich die futter mänge erhöhen.


zwecks müll:
 ich sammle immer beim angeln maden,mais,bierflschen ein ist schon traurig.


die heutige generation von jugend anglern,ist eh nur noch aus auf grösser grösser.

sie beckommen auch vorgelebt von pelzer,lotz,blacklabelbaits (fuck of der world) u.s.w wie soll sie da ein einsteiger verhalten.


ich seh auf karpfen messen meistens jüngere12-24 jährige, hört man mal zu bleibt einem die kinnlade auf.
sie schätzen die gar kein ,fisch mit 2,3,4,5,6,7,8kg nein es muss mindestens ein 2okg fisch sein.


genau so verhalten sie sich auch am wasser zusaufen,party  fangen sie einen fliegt er in dreck u.s.w

dazu kommt das mega grosse 3,5 zimmer dome die alkflaschen liegen daneben u.s.w.

das sind eben jungs die keinen plan vom fischen haben,alles durch,medien,werbung aufsaugen  und machen.


----------



## Ralle 24 (11. Juli 2012)

*AW: Warum diese Massen füttern*



cyberpeter schrieb:


> @ Ralle
> 
> Für mich stellt sich die Frage wie man auf solche "provokanten" Beiträge überhaupt "richtig" reagiert.



Na das ist doch nicht schwer und das habe ich auch schon mehrfach geschrieben. Anstatt zu verharmlosen und zu verteidigen, die Probleme klar ansprechen und sich von Fehlverhalten distanzieren. Und auch, nicht nur in solchen Diskussionen auftreten, sondern auch in Themen, wo man eine offensichtliche Verirrung z.B. von Junganglern und Neueinsteigern klar erkennen kann. 



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Meine Feinde sind nicht die Ansitzangler, die sich über Auswüchse der Schleppangler beschweren. Meine Feinde sind die Schleppangler, die solche berechtigte Kritik herbeiführen.


----------



## teilzeitgott (11. Juli 2012)

*AW: Warum diese Massen füttern*

na ja, man darf auch nicht alle über einen kamm scheren.

richtig ist das ich auch viele junge angler kenne die sich wie sau beim angeln benehmen, denken sie wären die cracks und haben eigentlich keinen plan vom angeln.
das beste pod, die besten rollen, die besten ruten , geiles futterboot aber eben leider keinen plan....
vor 2 jahren hatte ich 2 dieser prachexemplare bei mir am see, dachten sie wären die kings und und hatten große fressen mit ihren mega-dollen-boilies und ihren " alter, mein tackel ist teurer als dein auto alter " sprüchen.
haben dann mal nen gemeinsammes angeln abgemacht, die mit ihrem teuren tackel und ihren megaboilies , kumpel und ich mit kartoffeln an den ruten, nach 2 nächten hatte die 3 fische wir 18 obwohl die beiden kids sich ihren platz aussuchen durften ^^

die beiden haben aber auch bständig licht angehabt, musik angehabt und lärm gemacht.

und wenig gefüttert haben sie auch nicht eben.

aber was uns eigentlich allen mal am herzen liegen sollte, wir haben EIN GEMEINSAMMES HOBBY !!!! aber wir versuchen uns immer gegenseitig die augen auszuhaken, zusammen kollegen, nicht immer gegeneinander.

für mich haben alle spinnfischer nen rad ab, stundenlang auswerfen und einholen, aber wenn sie ihre freude daran haben, mensch warum nicht ?

die denken sich bauch wenn ich 3-4 tage am see sitze, der hat nen knall ^^

also, leben und leben lassen


----------



## Carras (11. Juli 2012)

*AW: Warum diese Massen füttern*

Hierzu würde doch der letzte Carp Talk, ganz prima passen :

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=227676


----------



## cyberpeter (11. Juli 2012)

*AW: Warum diese Massen füttern*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Na das ist doch nicht schwer und das habe ich auch schon mehrfach geschrieben. Anstatt zu verharmlosen und zu verteidigen, die Probleme klar ansprechen und sich von Fehlverhalten distanzieren.



Letzteres wurde in diesem Thread wohl zur genüge gemacht, aber generell ist dein Vorschlag mit Sicherheit für den "kritischen" Karpfenangler und wohl auch für die Mods die für den Moment "bequemste" Variante, da stimme ich Dir zu. 

Ob dann jedoch auch der unbewanderte Leser wie z.B. Junganglern den richtigen Schluß daraus zieht bzw. ziehen kann, wenn man nennen wir es mal mißzuverstehende oder unklare "Begründungen" unkommentiert bzw. undiskutiert stehen läßt um sich nicht dem Vorwurf der Verharmlosung oder "Diskussionsfreudigkeit" auszusetzen und dazu "Pauschalanfeindungen" wie die von kleiner Stichling besser ungeahndet bzw. unbeantwortet bleiben um nicht Öl ins Feuer zu gießen, da habe ich so meine Zweifel ...

Trotzdem beneide ich Dich nicht um den Job, in so einem Thread die "Übersicht" zu behalten. Ich bin mir nicht sicher, ob ich an deiner Stelle auch eine solche "Neutralität" an den Tag legen könnte ...

|wavey:

Gruß Peter


----------



## cyberpeter (13. Juli 2012)

*AW: Warum diese Massen füttern*



Carp-MV schrieb:


> Ich habe auch bisher an dem Gewässer die Erfahrung gemacht das fast immer die jüngeren ca unter 25 Jährigen die ihr ganzes Tackle auffahren ne fette Fete schmeißen über 2-3Tage mit Lagerfeuer und allen Pipapo. Den Lärm hört man natürlich komplett über den kleinen See und deren Flutlicht reicht für ein Stadion nach einen Fang.
> 
> Der liebe, leise und vernünftige Karpfenspezi fällt nämlich auch nicht  auf und deswegen sieht man diese überwiegend ordentlichen Angler gar  nicht weil sie keiner wahrnimmt.



Genau hier liegt das Problem!

Wenn man die Hauptbetätigung "Party machen" genausogut mit Spinn- bzw. Schleppangeln verbinden könnte dann würden die das machen. Aber Karpfenangeln eignet sich für sowas halt einfach besser. Deshalb wird das gemacht ...

Leider können viele Leute das einfach nicht unterscheiden ...




Carp-MV schrieb:


> Schuld sind wir doch alle selber mit diesen ganzen Tackle Wahnsinn dem viele hinterher laufen. Das zieht nun mal auch diese ganzen Technikfreaks an.



Hier muß man glaube ich unterscheiden wie man die Technik "einsetzt". Richtig eingesetzt ist Technik beim Karpfenangeln durchaus ein Fortschritt, denn mit dem Einsatz von Echolot, Futerbooten, GPS usw. läßt sich das Futter "punktgenau" an sinnvollen Stellen ausbringen und erspart einem das großflächige Füttern was oft für die Katz ist oder über den halben See verspannte Montagen.

Gerade die von Dir oben angesprochene Gruppe, aber auch Anfänger ohne Erfahrung verfügen oft sogar über diese "Hilfsmittel" nur leider können sie damit einfach nicht umgehen, haben keine Erfahrung oder gar kein Interresse. So wird z.B. mit dem Echolot eine Kante "ausgemacht", nur leider hat man vergessen zu schauen, ob die nicht evtl. verkrautet ist oder dort gar Faulschlamm ist. Also wird Futter ausgebracht und kein Fisch gefangen, also noch mehr Futter und wieder kein Fisch also die nächste Kante und wieder Futter und wieder kein Fisch usw. Dann fällt einem das gegenüberliegende Ufer ein wo man schon mal gut gefangen hat und weil man sein Zelt ja nicht abbauen will spannt man über den ganzen See ab - ist ja auch cool. Das in kürzer Entfernung zum Zelt einige gute Plätze sind bleibt ihnen jedoch "verborgen". Hätte ja ohnehin keinen Sinn gemacht, bei der Lautstärke und dem Lichteinsatz ...

Der "wirkliche" Karpfenangler war Tage vorher schon am See und hat festgestellt, wo in unmittelbarer Umgebung seines möglichen Zeltplatzes gute Spods sind die sich auch in der Nacht ohne großen Aufwand anfahren oder gar anwerfen lassen. Entsprechend füttert er seltener und auch erheblich weniger und wird sich am Wasser entsprechend verhalten um die Karpfen nicht zu verscheuchen. 


Gruß Peter


----------



## Gunnar. (13. Juli 2012)

*AW: Warum diese Massen füttern*

Moin moin,

Ein großes Problem welches ich sehe ist das völlige fehlen der Abschätzung der Notwendigkeit des Futterumfanges. Gleiches gilt fürs abspannen.....
Klar es gibt dieses Notwendigkeit um erfolgreich zu sein. Nur eben nicht immer und nicht überall ist dieses umsetzbar.
 Man ist weder willes - noch macht man sich die Mühe sich den spezifischen Bedingungen vor Ort anzupassen.

Schema "F" - viel Futter und weit weit auslegen = das klappt immer. So die Denkweise.


----------



## Doc Plato (13. Juli 2012)

*AW: Warum diese Massen füttern*



Anaconda1983 schrieb:


> hatte vor ein paar wochen auch so ein fall.... kommt am nachmittag ein älterer opa  und schaut neugierig wie wir montagen ablegen in 300meter weite und haben auf eine fläche von etwa 50meter gefüttert, komm ich zurück vom füttern, fragt er mich..... ob es sein muss das wir da soviel futter rein hauen und das es nciht gut ist für die fische...
> habe ihm kein kommentar drauf gegeben, ihn einfach stehen lassen und er ist weg... am nächsten tag beim zusammen packen, siehe hin wer da ist... ;-) der opa nur auf der anderen seite mit seinem enkelkind und fischen genau auf unserem spot... ist schon komisch oder?!



:q Grins...


----------



## daci7 (13. Juli 2012)

*AW: Warum diese Massen füttern*



Doc Plato schrieb:


> :q Grins...



Kluger Opa, braucht nichtmal die 300m rauswerfen :m


----------



## Firehawk81 (13. Juli 2012)

*AW: Warum diese Massen füttern*



daci7 schrieb:


> Kluger Opa, braucht nichtmal die 300m rauswerfen :m




Alles Richtig gemacht!

Wieso habt ihr euch nicht auf die andere Seite gesetzt?


----------



## Carras (13. Juli 2012)

*AW: Warum diese Massen füttern*



Firehawk81 schrieb:


> ........
> 
> Wieso habt ihr euch nicht auf die andere Seite gesetzt?



Vielleicht hätten da die sieben 3 Mann Prahmhauben Zelte (ala Trakker Colossus, Fox Retreat, Starbaits QG),  nicht hingepasst ??? Wer weis das schon,...


----------



## gründler (13. Juli 2012)

*AW: Warum diese Massen füttern*

Ne da stand kurz nachdem sie aufgebaut hatten nen Schild = Reserviert für Opa Kalle ( Vorstandsmitglied).

Leider ist das kein einzelfall,und die größten Anticarper im Verein hocken zufällig nächsten tag genau da.

Alles Heuchler ohne Ei.....

|wavey:


----------



## Carphunter2401 (13. Juli 2012)

*AW: Warum diese Massen füttern*

auf der anderen seite ist badestrand,stadt also sehr viel lärm leute .

ich befische den see im jahr 1-3 mal, der brassen,grasskarpfen bestand ist enorm.



die wasser tiefe ist zwischen 0,5-1,8m,  5kg mais waren nach dem erste grasser weg.


die brassen waren im flachwasser wo wir gefischt haben,und das war heftig.


35-40kg mais/weizen in 3 tagen  brauchten wir,wir sind ohne wieder heim gekommen. 


wen man das gewässer ,fischbestand kennt sind solche massen kein problem.


ich kann bei mir im vereinsee, ohne probleme 100kg mais reinhauen und der ist nach nem tag weg.


----------



## angler1996 (13. Juli 2012)

*AW: Warum diese Massen füttern*

an dem Beispiel, was ne gewisse Ironie hat, wird wieder mal deutlich, dass man nicht ohne die Situation *genau* zu kennen irgendwas in Zweifel ziehen oder bekritisieren sollte und da nehm ich mich nicht aus.
Gruß A.


----------



## Gunnar. (13. Juli 2012)

*AW: Warum diese Massen füttern*

Moin moin,


angler1996 schrieb:


> an dem Beispiel, was ne gewisse Ironie hat, wird wieder mal deutlich, dass man nicht ohne die Situation *genau* zu kennen irgendwas in Zweifel ziehen oder bekritisieren sollte und da nehm ich mich nicht aus.


In dem Punkt müssten wir uns wohl alle mal anne Nase fassen.
Mit diesen regelmäßigen Verallgemeinerungen machen wir uns das (Angler)Leben selbst schwer.
Leider findet man immer schnell Gehör wenn behauptet wird das immer zu viel gefüttert wird das immer die Gewässer abgespannt werden , das es immer die Kaprfenangler sind die saufend - gröhlend rücksichtslos am Teich ihr Unwesen treiben usw. ... usw.....


----------



## cyberpeter (13. Juli 2012)

*AW: Warum diese Massen füttern*



Carphunter2401 schrieb:


> ich kann bei mir im vereinsee, ohne probleme 100kg mais reinhauen und der ist nach nem tag weg.



Sicher kann man das, allerdings bekommen die Fische ihre "Nahrungsration" die sie sich sonst über einen größeren Zeitrum "zusammensuchen" müssen an einem Tag und in den nächsten Tagen steht das natürliche Futter auch noch zur "Verfügung" und wird natürlich gefressen.


----------



## Marc 24 (13. Juli 2012)

*AW: Warum diese Massen füttern*



Carphunter2401 schrieb:


> ich kann bei mir im vereinsee, ohne probleme 100kg mais reinhauen und der ist nach nem tag weg.



Natürlich kann es vorkommen, dass soetwas tatsächlich der Fall ist. Ich muss da allerdings cyperpeter Recht geben.
Voraussetzung ist aber erstens, dass die Fische wirklich das Futter fressen und zweitens, dass keine 10 anderen Karpfenangler die gleiche Menge ins Wasser pfeffern. 
Bei uns sind die Gewässer mittlerweile so stark unter Futter, dass "Kampagnen" absolut zwecklos sind. 
Da gilt nur noch eine Methode: Mit WENIG Futter den Fischen klar machen, dass sie hier Futter bekommen können. Würde ich da nun auch 20kg füttern, würden sich die Fische satt essen, bevor ich zum Fischen komme.
Ich habe erst an EINEM Gewässer wirklich herausfinden können, wie viel Futter reingebracht werden muss. 
Denn: Ich hatte 1. die Möglichkeit, die Spots abzutauchen (das ist bei uns im Normalfall verboten und die Temperaturen lassen es ohne professionelle Ausrüstung nicht zu) und konnte so feststellen, dass das komplette Futter weg ist. 
Und 2. hatte ich die Spots über 5 Tage im Blick, weil ich direkt nebenan gecampt habe. So konnte ich also vom Grill zu meiner Stelle gucken, wenn ich nicht sowieso am Fischen war.

In allen anderen Fällen, außer es ist ein Privatgewässer, sind aus meiner Sicht eine Futtermenge von über 20kg absolut nicht zu rechtfertigen, sogar bei über 10kg mache ich mir schon so meine Gedanken |kopfkrat.

Achja: Meine Futtermenge beschränkt sich zumeist auf 0,2-1,5kg (inkl. Partikel) pro Spot!

Gruß Marc


----------



## daci7 (13. Juli 2012)

*AW: Warum diese Massen füttern*



Carphunter2401 schrieb:


> auf der anderen seite ist badestrand,stadt also sehr viel lärm leute .
> 
> ich befische den see im jahr 1-3 mal, der brassen,grasskarpfen bestand ist enorm.
> 
> ...



Du redest hier schon noch über deine 8ha Vereins-Pfütze, oder?
Dann muss ich schon stark daran zweifeln, dass du dir hier die Mühe gemacht hast etwas zu lesen, geschweige denn zu verstehen.

PS: Irgendwie hab ich das Gefühl, dass manche Karpfenangler es aber auch echt drauf anlegen negativ aufzufallen...


----------



## cyberpeter (13. Juli 2012)

*AW: Warum diese Massen füttern*



daci7 schrieb:


> Du redest hier schon noch über deine 8ha Vereins-Pfütze, oder?
> Dann muss ich schon stark daran zweifeln, dass du dir hier die Mühe gemacht hast etwas zu lesen, geschweige denn zu verstehen.



An einem 8ha See würde ich auch 30-40kg füttern, aber dann bräuchte ich einige Ansitze um das auch wirklich aufzubrauchen ...


----------



## daci7 (13. Juli 2012)

*AW: Warum diese Massen füttern*

Ich befische auch größtenteils solche Seen und 40kg Futter würden für mich ca. 4 Jahre halten denke ich...


----------



## Ronny Kohlmann (13. Juli 2012)

*AW: Warum diese Massen füttern*

Moinmoin,

ich habe nur die ersten Beiträge gelesen, aber der Satz "weißt du wie schnell die Futtermenge X im Gewässer weg ist???" fiel dort schon auffällig oft.

Nur um klarzustellen: Die Futtermenge X ist lange nicht "weg" nur weil ein Fisch sie gefressen hat.

Ein paar Kilo Biomasse wurden dem Gewässer zugeführt und verlassen es auch nicht so schnell wieder.

Es verschwindet nur das, was "verbrannt" wird und das, was physisch aus dem Gewässer entnommen wird (Fische, Kraut, andere organische Materialien).

Von daher ist es durchaus bedeutsam ob auf Dauer nur eine Handvoll Partikel oder 10kg Boilies für einen Ansitz gefüttert wird.


----------



## Gunnar. (13. Juli 2012)

*AW: Warum diese Massen füttern*

Mal überlegt......

-8ha? Solch Teich hab ich
-Bestand? Kenn ich sehr gut.
- 30-40kg Partikel( gekochter Mais) reichen da bei 3 Angeln ne knappe Woche.
- wenns beißt könnte es mehr werden
- wenns nicht beißt würde ich sicher davon wieder was mit nach Haus nehmen

- Mal sehen wie sich die Situation am Gewässer entwickelt - dann wird die Menge angepasst.
-Pauschal würde ich dieses Futtermenge an so einem Gewässer nicht vorverurteilen....

Anderes Beispiel:
800ha Gewässergröße
Auch hier kenn ich den Bestand ( Anfangs kein frischer Besatz)
Futtermenge an Partikel ca  ein PVA Beutel voll. Nach jedem Biss = neuer PVA Beutel. In einer Woche so knapp 5kg verbraten...

Nun wurde dieser 800ha Teich frisch mit K2 besetzt. Da muß ich die kleinen "satt" füttern um an die Großen zu kommen. Dann reichen 50kg nicht die Woche. Bei weitem nicht...... Also mehr füttern oder auf Boiliefütterung umsteigen. Dann hätt ich zwar weniger an reinem Gewicht gefuttert aber mit den Boilies doch mehr an Nährstoff eingebracht


----------



## jörg81 (13. Juli 2012)

*AW: Warum diese Massen füttern*



Carphunter2401 schrieb:


> ich kann bei mir im vereinsee, ohne probleme 100kg mais reinhauen und der ist nach nem tag weg.


 
...glaub ich dir sofort! 
...der karpfen von deinem benutzerbild kommt aus dem see?


----------



## Gunnar. (13. Juli 2012)

*AW: Warum diese Massen füttern*

Hi,


> Nur um klarzustellen: Die Futtermenge X ist lange nicht "weg" nur weil ein Fisch sie gefressen hat.
> 
> Ein paar Kilo Biomasse wurden dem Gewässer zugeführt und verlassen es auch nicht so schnell wieder.


 
Nur dabei nicht vergessen das es schon für das Gewässer unterschiedliche Auswirkungen hat ob Futter regelmäßig liegen bleibt oder komplett von den Fischen gefressen wird.
Die "schimmelnde" Biomasse auf dem Gewässerboden ist eine andere Biomasse wie der lebende Fisch der Futter aufnimmt....


----------



## Carphunter2401 (13. Juli 2012)

*AW: Warum diese Massen füttern*

daci7@  die 35-40kg mais in 3 tagen, waren an einem 230ha see.

an unseren vereinseen, gibts keine natürlich nahrung die fische wachsen im jahr 100-200g.

vor jahren wurden 30zentner jedes jahr reingeworfen,die nahrung reichte nicht aus. dadurch sind jedes jahr 1/3 -2/3 der fische vereckt(unterernährung) wurden eingeschickt.


jetzt werden maximal 5-8zentner besetzt pro see,selbst jetzt reicht die nahrung nicht aus.

im anderen see ist das gegenteil,dort wachsen die fische im schnitt 300-800g (wieder fänge) hier stimmt die natürliche nahrung.


jörg81@ dieser fisch stammt aus einem verkrautetem see,in diesem verein gibts kaum karpfenangler dafür mega viel an natürlichernahrung.

wen ich ein we dort fische fliegen maximal 1kg boilies rein


----------



## Ronny Kohlmann (13. Juli 2012)

*AW: Warum diese Massen füttern*



Gunnar. schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> 
> Nur dabei nicht vergessen das es schon für das Gewässer unterschiedliche Auswirkungen hat ob Futter regelmäßig liegen bleibt oder komplett von den Fischen gefressen wird.
> Die "schimmelnde" Biomasse auf dem Gewässerboden ist eine andere Biomasse wie der lebende Fisch der Futter aufnimmt....



Das ist natürlich richtig - und hat meinen Verein aufgrund schimmeliger Boilieberge dazu veranlasst ein Boilieverbot und eine Futterhöchstgrenze auszusprechen.

Trotzde lösen sich die erwähnten Zentner Mais, die problemlos weggefuttert werden, nicht einfach in Luft auf.

Die extrem hohen Fütterungsmengen in der Fischzucht sind nur möglich, weil das Wasser gefiltert und/oder von Zeit zu Zeit der Schlamm abgepumpt wird (auch wenn fast alles gefressen wird).


----------



## Carphunter2401 (13. Juli 2012)

*AW: Warum diese Massen füttern*

Ronny Kohlmann@

dan frag ich mich aber,wie können die frazösischen seen noch leben??

dort ist befischungs druck seit den 70igern,die seen sind voll.
  pro mann mindestens 100kg boilies/futter das 350 tage im jahr.

die seen werden teilweise abgelassen,aber nicht entschlammt.

wie können solche seen überleben deiner meinung nach??

rechnen wir  in ner woche  50 angler ,300ha  diese 50ig werfen um 50kg rein das sind in der woche 2500kg.

im montat sind das 75000kg, die seen gibts heute noch.


da gibts noch genug beispiele,rein vom futter kennen ich noch keinen see wo umgekippt ist.

was ein grund ist sind viele badegäste,öl,sonnenmilch wenig sauerstoff. 
die fische kommen in stress, verbrauchen mehr sauerstoff irgend wan kippt der see.

das war der fall vor ca 10 jahren,wurde auch nachgewisen und es war nicht der futtereintrag.


----------



## daci7 (13. Juli 2012)

*AW: Warum diese Massen füttern*



Carphunter2401 schrieb:


> daci7@ die 35-40kg mais in 3 tagen, waren an einem 230ha see.


 
Dann entschuldige ich mich hiermit. Trotzdem halte ich das für übertrieben.



Carphunter2401 schrieb:


> Ronny Kohlmann@
> 
> dan frag ich mich aber,wie können die frazösischen seen noch leben??
> 
> ...


 
Diese Seen haben auch Null komma garnichts mehr mit natürlichen Gewässern zu tun. Übrigens genauso wenig wie die von dir beschriebenen Vereinsgewässer, in denen die Karpfen wegen extremen Überbesatz sogar zugefüttert werden müssen. Die Seen sind schon kaputt, da braucht man nicht mehr auf irgendetwas warten. Schau dir mal Wasseranalysen/Diversitätsbestimmungen von solchen Gewässern von vor 30 Jahren an und welche aus dieser Zeit 
Klar, wenn man nur an den Wasserschweinen, Wallern und dergleichen interessiert ist, dann ist das alles schön und gut - die gedeien auch in Klärschlamm um es mal überspitzt zu sagen.

PS: Wie wurde denn "nachgewisen", dass das Füttern in dem See kein Mitwirken an dem Umkippen hatte?


----------



## Ronny Kohlmann (13. Juli 2012)

*AW: Warum diese Massen füttern*

@ Carphunter:

ich schrieb nie vom Umkippen eines Sees (das ist ein Extremfall). 

Vielmehr ziehe ich eine nachhaltige Veränderung der Gewässerbeschaffenheit dort in Betracht, wo große Mengen organisches Material ins Wasser gelangen.

Du wirst nicht leugnen, dass die von dir beschriebenen Futtermengen in den genannten Gewässern gewaltige Auswirkungen auf das Ökosystem haben, auch wenn diese von den Petrijüngern vielleicht geschätzt werden.

Ich mache übrigens erst einmal keine Unterschiede, ob es sich um Laub, Futter oder Gänsekacke handelt (letztere hauen bei uns ebenfalls erstaunliche Mengen Biomasse ins Wasser |bigeyes ).

Nährstoffe gelangen leicht ins Wasser, aber deutlich schwieriger wieder heraus. *Auch* der Zentner Mais löst sich nicht in Luft aus, sondern rieselt zum absoluten Großteil früher oder später in der ein oder anderen Form wieder zum Gewässergrund (wo ein Teil wieder in die Nahrungskette gelangt, aber letztlich wieder zu einem großen Teil zu Boden rieselt).


----------



## Carphunter2401 (13. Juli 2012)

*AW: Warum diese Massen füttern*



daci7 schrieb:


> Dann entschuldige ich mich hiermit. Trotzdem halte ich das für übertrieben.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




der besatzt war immer so extrem, die seen sind seit 1950 in vereinshand.

zugefüttert wurde nicht offt,erst nach dem man die antwort vom  labor hatte das waren gerade mal 4 mal.

nach dem vorfall trat der vorstand nach 4 jahren ab,seit dem ist der karpfen bestand drastisch zurück gefahren worden.



wie gesagt ich fütter nach verstand,aber in meinen gewässern hier kann ich 100kg ohne probleme füttern.


das futter ist weg,die ausscheidungen mögen zwar da sein bestreite ich auch nicht.


 die auswirkungen sind gering,sonst würde in der heutigen fütterungs zeit jeder 2 see umkippen.


diese seen was du meinst ,das sie keine natürlichen seen sind  sind gewässer von 300-2000ha was ist da nicht natürlich??.


----------



## gründler (13. Juli 2012)

*AW: Warum diese Massen füttern*

Ich helfe euch noch nen bißchen beim berechnen von Phosphaten.........in Gewässern.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hPulNaRbAik

Nicht das das hier vergessen wird....|wavey:

|wavey:


----------



## Gunnar. (13. Juli 2012)

*AW: Warum diese Massen füttern*

Hi Ronny,



Ronny Kohlmann schrieb:


> Das ist natürlich richtig - und hat meinen Verein aufgrund schimmeliger Boilieberge dazu veranlasst ein Boilieverbot und eine Futterhöchstgrenze auszusprechen.
> 
> Die Futterhöchstgrenze kann ich nachvollziehen.Das Boilieverbot jedoch ....... da dürfte Unkenntnis nur ein Grund dafür sein .. die anderen Gründe ...... ne das las ich lieber sein - ist ne andere Baustelle
> 
> ...


----------



## Ralle 24 (13. Juli 2012)

*AW: Warum diese Massen füttern*



Anaconda1983 schrieb:


> und übrigens wer große karpfen überhaupt isst, der hat für mich kein geschmack, kannst doch gleich mal eine 20kg alte Sau essen, schmeckt bestimmt gut geräuchert! ;-)
> Catch and Release!!! Deutschland wach  endlich auf!!!!



Und wenn Du das noch so laut proklamierst, mit solchen Sprüchen wirst Du nur dazu beitragen, dass C&R immer mehr verteufelt wird. Die Frage, warum man angelt, wenn man die Fische nicht essen will, wird immer heftiger diskutiert werden.

Und wenn Du glaubst, dass ein paar tausend Angler da etwas gegen zig hunderttausende Tierschützer und die eigenen Verbände erreichen können, dann bist Du auf dem Holzweg. Und genau solche Sprüche bringen das Karpfenangeln noch mehr in Verruf.

Anaconda1983, wach endlich auf !!!




Carphunter2401 schrieb:


> daci7@  die 35-40kg mais in 3 tagen, waren an einem 230ha see.
> 
> an unseren vereinseen, gibts keine natürlich nahrung die fische wachsen im jahr 100-200g.
> 
> ...




Und auch das ist ein Paradebeispiel für negative Imagepflege. 

Und dass hier keiner der sich in Sippenhaft genommen fühlenden Karpfenangler dagegen protestiert, ist genau das was ich meine. Stillschweigen und Verteidigen, statt distanzieren.


----------



## BARSCH123 (13. Juli 2012)

*AW: Warum diese Massen füttern*

*Warum diese Massen füttern ?

*Weil es in manchen Situationen einfach sein muss die Fische am Platz zu halten.

Tl.​


----------



## daci7 (13. Juli 2012)

*AW: Warum diese Massen füttern*



BARSCH123 schrieb:


> *Warum diese Massen füttern ?
> 
> *Weil es in manchen Situationen einfach *sein muss* die Fische am Platz zu halten.
> 
> Tl.​



:q:q:q
Klar :m


----------



## meckpomm (27. Juli 2012)

*AW: Warum diese Massen füttern*

Moin,

ja, ich weiß, bin spät dran...



Ronny Kohlmann schrieb:


> Das ist natürlich richtig - und hat meinen Verein aufgrund schimmeliger Boilieberge dazu veranlasst ein Boilieverbot und eine Futterhöchstgrenze auszusprechen.


 
Frag doch einfach mal nach Fotos und stell sie hier rein. Also um Berge von Boilies zu haben, braucht man ein wenig was an Futter. Einfach mal ausprobieren (Eimer Mais in drei Meter Wassertiefe auskippen und abtauchen) und nachrechnen. Um Schimmel an Boilies zu haben, braucht man ganz besonderes "Wasser" |kopfkrat Klar, verschwindet Biomasse nicht einfach so aus einem Gewässer. Aber nur weil Jahrlang in einem See mit Boilies geangelt wird, liegen am Grund nicht überall Boilies denn das interessante bei Karpfen ist, dass hinten was anderes rauskommt, als vorne reingesteckt wird.

Damit das aber nicht untergeht: Ich distanziere mich von eurem Verhalten. Ihr seid alles Verbrecher, doof und/ oder bähh. :q Hört auf damit und nehmt euch ein Beispiel an mir! Auch albern oder?

Gruß
Rene


----------

